# How many Coach purses do you have?



## chocolateturtle

I may have caught the coach bug, and now I'm in love with the brand from bags to bag charms. It all started with the Rogue 2 weeks ago and now I have 4 (maybe 5 if I decide to keep one more) bags after visiting the boutiques and outlets, and 5 bag charms. I've never bought this many bags within such a short amount of time but I love them all.
Ladies, how many do you have? Need to make myself feel better about these purchases.


----------



## houseof999

Lol see my avatar. You will feel better instantly. And those are just the red ones! Haha.


----------



## houseof999

Oh I plead the 5th. I don't really know what my total count is as of the moment! [emoji23]


----------



## alansgail

I currently have 5 (that I can think of)


----------



## popartist

I just started getting Coach bags last year, now I have eight bags and two wallets and am looking to get another wallet soon.  After that, I will be holding off on buying any more until at least summer... that's the plan, anyway, lol.  Haven't bought any bag charms yet because my local boutique has dozens of designs that they will put on small and large hangtags for free, but I don't rule out bag charms in the future.


----------



## ZSP

I have ten bags...more than I've ever had before.  I have two wallets...one small, one full size and an assortment of 
SLG's.  And two leather key chain/purse charms...the Boston Terrier and French Bulldog.


----------



## K.E.W.

houseof999 said:


> Oh I plead the 5th. I don't really know what my total count is as of the moment! [emoji23]




Couldn't find your calculator to tally the total amount, huh?


----------



## leechiyong

I have four plus six SLGs.


----------



## sasdash

I have four bags, three wallets, and one bag charm.


----------



## highrider9o9

oh lord, around 30 at this point?


----------



## chocolateturtle

houseof999 said:


> Lol see my avatar. You will feel better instantly. And those are just the red ones! Haha.


Oh my word!! I can't imagine how many you have, but I love your display of red lovelies


----------



## whateve

I can't count that high! I have so many that sometimes I forget what I have. I have even more keychains and charms. I know there are few collectors that have more than me.


----------



## K.E.W.

sasdash said:


> I have four bags, three wallets, and one bag charm.




If you count smaller bags like the Crosby crossbody, I have about 25 to 30 Coach bags, and like most good hoarders, about half of them are NWT and never carried.  Eventually, I'll either sell the NWT items or give as birthday or holiday gifts (if the recipient likes them).  Occasionally, I'll end up carrying them after all.

Too many SLG's to count, hehe.


----------



## K.E.W.

whateve said:


> I can't count that high! I have so many that sometimes I forget what I have. I have even more keychains and charms. I know there are few collectors that have more than me.




I keep remembering your comment about needing an aerial view camera to capture your entire collection


----------



## K.E.W.

popartist said:


> I just started getting Coach bags last year, now I have eight bags and two wallets and am looking to get another wallet soon.  After that, I will be holding off on buying any more until at least summer... that's the plan, anyway, lol.  Haven't bought any bag charms yet because my local boutique has dozens of designs that they will put on small and large hangtags for free, but I don't rule out bag charms in the future.





"After that, I will be holding off on buying any more until at least summer... that's the plan, anyway, lol."


Surely you jest!!


----------



## K.E.W.

chocolateturtle said:


> I may have caught the coach bug, and now I'm in love with the brand from bags to bag charms. It all started with the Rogue 2 weeks ago and now I have 4 (maybe 5 if I decide to keep one more) bags after visiting the boutiques and outlets, and 5 bag charms. I've never bought this many bags within such a short amount of time but I love them all.
> Ladies, how many do you have? Need to make myself feel better about these purchases.




Umm, I don't want to alarm you, but if you're a Newbie and jumped from zero to five bags within 2 weeks, you may want to consider turning it down a notch -- like maybe just ONE new bag per week??


----------



## faintlymacabre

2 that I don't use, 2 that I gifted to my mother-in-law (I guess technically those aren't mine anymore), 1 missing Ramblers Legacy that I misplaced during a house move but think is in a box somewhere (cry), and 2 bags in active rotation.


----------



## extrastar

At the moment, just 3: a bright green Prairie satchel from spring 2014, a black vintage Willis, and a black vintage Gramercy "Kelly" top handle. Several others have passed through my clutches over the years but have since been re-homed. I try to keep my overall bag collection pared down so that purses don't eat my whole closet. 

Edit: Whoops, it's 4! My husband got a leather tote as a swag bag when his company moved into a new building! It is deliciously slouchy and my current favorite work bag.


----------



## LL777

Currently I have 6 bags and one wristlet. 4 rogues and 2 boroughs- black turnlock and tan grommet. I have downsized my collection dramatically.


----------



## Suzanne B.

I have a self imposed limit of 15 bags at a time, at this time, 10 of those bags are Coach, 4 Frye and 1 MK.....10 wallets, 4 are Coach and the others are a variety of designers....and hundreds of keychains / bag charms.......


----------



## HesitantShopper

A few, 4? most are older styles with the exception of my Edie 28(which is probably going up for sale lol)

I do own wrislets & wallets, fobs too, plus have had more in the past just i have scaled back.


----------



## Buttlerfly

I think I have 15 bags and 7 wallets.  Plus wristlets like 9 .... Need to check out!! [emoji8]


----------



## Winterfell5

Too many to count!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I think 30 Coach and 1 LV and 1 KS and 1 Dooney


----------



## whatevany

I just caught the Coach bug myself  ATM I have 3 bags (a 4th vintage one is on its way), and 2 wallets. This is coming from someone who carries one purse for years!


----------



## whatevany

Oh and I have one Coach charm!


----------



## trililac

I have quite a few. I'm getting ready to give one to my niece, since I have not used it in a while and it's just been in the dust bag.


----------



## LV.NYC

LL777 said:


> Currently I have 6 bags and one wristlet. 4 rogues and 2 boroughs- black turnlock and tan grommet. I have downsized my collection dramatically.



How?? Pray tell! I would love to get down to 10...but I can't part with any. And I know I can't carry them all.


----------



## Hyacinth

I've trimmed my collection down a LOT in the last few years. Best Guesstimate would be roughly 50 to 70 handbags, a dozen wristlets and cosmetic cases, at least 50 wallets, and at least 125 keychains and bag charms. Plus several briefcases, and a few bags including a Cabin Bag that my DH has "appropriated".


----------



## COACH ADDICT

OK here goes nothing, I have 36 Coach bags, 6 Coach wallets, 12 Coach wristlets  and 26 Coach fobs..

               This is just my Coach line I have much more but they are other Bag Lines...


----------



## ledobe

I keep meaning to get mine all in the same place to inventory and make some decisions.  Of course I'll have to wait till my husband is out of town.


----------



## Hobbsy

If I tell you I'd have to shoot you. Or someone in my family would shoot me?!


----------



## alansgail

Oh well, I was only counting bags...lol! I also have a nolita wristlet, cherries pouch, 2 wallets, double zip coin purse, 2 key zip pouches and about 7 charms.

I feel really good about my pared down collection (I've sold countless bags) and have other brands as well such as Mulberry and LV. I love to use all my bags and if I don't I sell them because I can't stand it when a bag just sits in my closet, they're meant to be used!


----------



## K.E.W.

ledobe said:


> I keep meaning to get mine all in the same place to inventory and make some decisions.  Of course I'll have to wait till my husband is out of town.




I know the feeling....

EDIT:  When I drag them out to be photographed (to post on EBay), it can only be when my husband is not home.  To him my bags are just clutter -- and pricey clutter at that!  But since we have a small place, i can't really blame him.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> If I tell you I'd have to shoot you. Or someone in my family would shoot me?!




 !!!


----------



## chocolateturtle

K.E.W. said:


> Umm, I don't want to alarm you, but if you're a Newbie and jumped from zero to five bags within 2 weeks, you may want to consider turning it down a notch -- like maybe just ONE new bag per week??


I know!! It's so bad of me  I'm deciding whether to keep the top handle drifter or the ace, both are in black. I know for sure I wouldnt be buying anymore coach bags for awhile as these will last me for quite some time, especially the rogue. I pretty much sold off my all my marc jacobs as I changed taste, and I used to be a tory burch fan until recent quality made me look elsewhere.


----------



## lovingmybags

25...and about to have another in a week!  I should stop...here's hoping the rest of the spring bags wouldn't be so tempting!


----------



## MDT

I slimmed down my collection a lot over the past years. I have 3 Rogues, 4 Swaggers and several SLGs/wallets. I start feeling uncomfortable when the collection nears 10 bags. I find myself using one or two all the time and hate just leaving the others to waste away in my closet. Any time I buy a bag, I try to sell one or two that I'm no longer in love with. Helps keep the clutter down! I've noticed that since I've been buying more neutral colored bags, I haven't been falling out of love with them like I was previously. I used to love bright colored bags, but any time the next season's colors would come out, I found myself never wanting to carry the old ones. So blacks, whites and grays are it for me! With the pop of pink tea rose Rogue that I will NEVER get rid of! I'm currently interested in the red Rogue and the new olive Rogue, but that's probably as crazy as I'll get with colors for now! And I don't think I'll ever get rid of any of my Rogues to make room for other bags. They're such amazing, quality bags.


----------



## DBLover318

I have about 15 bags, 4 wallets, 4-5 wristlets, and 1 keychain.
I used to have double the amount in bags, but trimmed my collection down due to non-usage.


----------



## faintlymacabre

chocolateturtle said:


> I know!! It's so bad of me  I'm deciding whether to keep the top handle drifter or the ace, both are in black. I know for sure I wouldnt be buying anymore coach bags for awhile as these will last me for quite some time, especially the rogue. I pretty much sold off my all my marc jacobs as I changed taste, and I used to be a tory burch fan until recent quality made me look elsewhere.



What aren't you liking about the top handle Drifter?  This is one of the bags I was considering this for my next purchase...


----------



## Hobbsy

If I had a good place to sell mine, I would/could part with a bunch.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> If I had a good place to sell mine, I would/could part with a bunch.



I have about 30 I feel like I could part with. I am scared of selling on ebay though plus just the idea is overwhelming with the amount I have. I recently found a nice consignment shop in town, might go that route. I know I won't make as much $ going the consignment route vs ebay but with 3 young kids I just don't see finding the time to take pics and list them myself.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I have about 30 I feel like I could part with. I am scared of selling on ebay though plus just the idea is overwhelming with the amount I have. I recently found a nice consignment shop in town, might go that route. I know I won't make as much $ going the consignment route vs ebay but with 3 young kids I just don't see finding the time to take pics and list them myself.


I don't know or want to do the eBay thing either. I did take a few to a little consignment store here and got practically pennies for them, so I keep them.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> I don't know or want to do the eBay thing either. I did take a few to a little consignment store here and got practically pennies for them, so I keep them.



I've been following my local shop for a few months on Facebook. They have sold a few Coach and MKs for around $2-300 each that are in perfect condition. I might get lucky with a few (although the shop gets 50%). I'm thinking of dropping off 5 just to see what happens. I've already given a few to my sister but she never typically wants any because our styles are very different. I have about 70 bags total which includes a few other brands and they are starting to overwhelm me.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I've been following my local shop for a few months on Facebook. They have sold a few Coach and MKs for around $2-300 each that are in perfect condition. I might get lucky with a few (although the shop gets 50%). I'm thinking of dropping off 5 just to see what happens. I've already given a few to my sister but she never typically wants any because our styles are very different. I have about 70 bags total which includes a few other brands and they are starting to overwhelm me.


I know what you mean! I wish I could be one of these people with a small, capsule collection. I need to go to Handbags Anonymous!!


----------



## couchette

I have 5 Coach handbags, soon to be 6 once I receive my Edie 31 Rivet Fatigue next week   2  Coach  wristlets & 1 Coach clutch/crossbody.
Also have 1 Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac, 5 MK handbags, 1 MK continental wallet and 1 MK fullerton crossbody.

I recently downsized, gave my sister 2 MK bags and might give her one of my Coach handbags to make room for my new Edie 31. I recently bought 2 Dooney & Burke handbags - a Zip Zip & small Elisa.  Returned the Zip Zip, couldn't get used to the small handles and gave my sister the Elisa. 
I have been a die hard Coach fan since the mid 1990's.  I remember my co-worker thinking I was nuts paying over $200 for a Coach handbag back in the 90's  now I think that's a bargain lol.   I do prefer Coach over MK.  Can't believe how well my 2012 Legacy  Coach bag has held up, so happy with the quality.  I wish I would have held onto my older Coach bags from 1990s regret getting rid of those     I think I at one time had the Casey crossbody?

 I've had quality issues with a few MK bags.  I bought my sister a Camden crossbody and the strap broke after 11 months.  Also my silver Fulton crossbody has lots of wear but still love MK and I'll continue to buy MK .


----------



## Lucylu29

I currently have 17 Coach bags. 4 Ergos that are vintage or near vintage that I intend to always keep. Others I intend to always keep for sentimental reasons - one small Chelsea that my husband bought me in 2005 when I first started getting into Coach and we first started dating, and a Phoebe that he bought me in 2012 that he picked out himself. 

I have bought and sold many, many Coach bags on eBay since 2008 and have had pretty good luck. A few mishaps here and there but nothing that has discouraged me from selling or buying. It has been pretty much a hobby of mine. I don't really make any money and often lose money, but I've got to carry and experience so many nice bags and figure out what I like and don't like in a bag. I've tried to keep to the one in one out rule but now that I am on TPF and I see some older bags that people post I get a little nostalgic as I remember that I had the same bag at one time. I've been a little more reluctant to let some go now because of this. 

I usually buy a few bags a year but this last year with Coach coming out with all the glove tanned leather and the leather linings I couldn't help myself and went a bit overboard, hence my growing collection.


----------



## jan1124

Hobbsy said:


> If I tell you I'd have to shoot you. Or someone in my family would shoot me?!



Likewise............


----------



## chocolateturtle

faintlymacabre said:


> What aren't you liking about the top handle Drifter?  This is one of the bags I was considering this for my next purchase...


No, it's not that I don't like it... I've just bought too many bags, and the drifter and ace are ones I'm considering to return. BUT,  I'm leaning towards returning the ace since it's doesn't wear nicely as a crossbody. The top handle drifter is the best of both worlds, wears nicely as a crossbody and fits tons.


----------



## Suzanne B.

ledobe said:


> I keep meaning to get mine all in the same place to inventory and make some decisions.  Of course I'll have to wait till my husband is out of town.



Yep. Know that feeling. I hate getting the eye rolls.



MDT said:


> I slimmed down my collection a lot over the past years. I have 3 Rogues, 4 Swaggers and several SLGs/wallets.* I start feeling uncomfortable when the collection nears 10 bags.* I find myself using one or two all the time and hate just leaving the others to waste away in my closet.



Me too, except my limit is 15.



DBLover318 said:


> I have about 15 bags, 4 wallets, 4-5 wristlets, and 1 keychain. I used to have double the amount in bags, but trimmed my collection down due to non-usage.



Same with me. Too large, too small, too this, too that, so many were just eye candy hanging out in my closet. I finally reined myself in, sold them, figured out a comfortable amount for me and have stuck with it. A new bag comes in and one goes out, so far I've had no problem sticking with it.



Lucylu29 said:


> *I have bought and sold many, many Coach bags on eBay since 2008 and have had pretty good luck. A few mishaps here and there but nothing that has discouraged me from selling or buying. It has been pretty much a hobby of mine.* I don't really make any money and often lose money, but I've got to carry and experience so many nice bags and figure out what I like and don't like in a bag. I've tried to keep to the one in one out rule but now that I am on TPF and I see some older bags that people post I get a little nostalgic as I remember that I had the same bag at one time. I've been a little more reluctant to let some go now because of this.



Same here. I've not lost much money though. The only ones I lost a bit of money on are some of the bags I bought new and used. Depending on what I paid for them, sometimes I got my money back or even made a few bucks. I don't mind losing a few dollars for getting to use a brand new bag for a while until I'm tired of it......better than selling it at garage sale prices.


----------



## amvaldez18

I have 12 at the moment, all with the matching wallets. But I gave my sister-in-law 6 of the smaller bags I owned last year or I would have 18. UPS delivered a new bag today and the wallet should be here Wednesday!


----------



## CoachMaven

I have 20 Coach bags and 7 MK bags. I only have 3 or 4 wallets, and several wristlets, all Coach.


----------



## musiclover

I have 15 Coach bags, wristlets, card cases, a cosmetic bag and purse charms.  I've sold many and I'm really trying to stay focused on one in-one out, particularly with the handbags.  I love SLGs because they bring so much personality to the inside of my bag.  I have quite a bit of Coach jewelry, mostly bracelets and necklaces, and a few pairs of shoes. 

But I also enjoy carrying Louis Vuitton, have recently acquired a fabulous Roots bag, and I have one Kate
Spade tote. I also have three pieces from the Dooney and Burke Disney collections.  Very fun.


----------



## musiclover

musiclover said:


> I have 15 Coach bags, wristlets, card cases, a cosmetic bag and purse charms.  I've sold many and I'm really trying to stay focused on one in-one out, particularly with the handbags.  I love SLGs because they bring so much personality to the inside of my bag.  I have quite a bit of Coach jewelry, mostly bracelets and necklaces, and a few pairs of shoes.
> 
> But I also enjoy carrying Louis Vuitton, have recently acquired a fabulous Roots bag, and I have one Kate
> Spade tote. I also have three pieces from the Dooney and Burke Disney collections.  Very fun.



I forgot about the Market Tote!  That boosts me to 15.


----------



## houseof999

K.E.W. said:


> Couldn't find your calculator to tally the total amount, huh?


I don't plan on keeping them all. Half my pile is for rehab and I'm just super slow at it. My keep pile is around 25 to 30 I think.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

ledobe said:


> I keep meaning to get mine all in the same place to inventory and make some decisions.  Of course I'll have to wait till my husband is out of town.



Lol  that is when I get my Bags together...  My husband would freak...


----------



## cousinbull

My husband is constantly rolling his eyes at my coach addiction..which is just a baby..10 bags.+one pair of shoes+ one wristlet.guys just don't get it


----------



## Suzanne B.

cousinbull said:


> My husband is constantly rolling his eyes at my coach addiction..which is just a baby..10 bags.+one pair of shoes+ one wristlet.guys just don't get it


A few do, a couple are even on here, but unfortunately they are very few.......when my dh rolls his eyes about my Coach collecting I just remind him how many long guns he has.......


----------



## pursecharm1

For me, less than or equal to 10[emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

Um.... too many? [emoji55] but there still ones I'd love to get. [emoji23]


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> Um.... too many? [emoji55] but there still ones I'd love to get. [emoji23]


There's no end to the wants! I just don't give in easily for new bags. The last new Coach I bought was the leather bracelet. Before that it was two years ago I think (?) It was this bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But I can't stop buying vintage bags! I'm addicted! Lol!


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> There's no end to the wants! I just don't give in easily for new bags. The last new Coach I bought was the leather bracelet. Before that it was two years ago I think (?) It was this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629860
> 
> 
> But I can't stop buying vintage bags! I'm addicted! Lol!


There's always something to catch our attention.  [emoji56]


----------



## houseof999

Oh I thought I was being smart by packing my vintage bag that was ending today on eBay. I figure if it sold I could still mail it out tomorrow morning. Well, it didn't. But another bag sold that had a BIN option and of course I did not bring that one with me! Lol! But Hey, that's one less vintage bag in my possession! (Don't ask how many are on their way to me though!) [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Suzanne B.

carterazo said:


> Um.... *too many?* [emoji55] but there still ones I'd love to get. [emoji23]


Is there such a thing?


----------



## carterazo

Suzanne B. said:


> Is there such a thing? [emoji38]


Nope! [emoji23]


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Hobbsy said:


> If I tell you I'd have to shoot you. Or someone in my family would shoot me?!



You took the words right out of my mouth. 

I'll only publicly admit to my 6 Rogues. (That's not including the Mini).


----------



## kells1983

Ok, so I'll mention that I got my first bag in about 1995 (gift from parents when I was entering high school), so over 22 years my tally of 19 Coach "bags" doesn't seem SO bad, right? It's a good collection of various time periods, from vintage to Legacy, to some newer styles like the Nomad. I don't really count about 5 of these as purses/bags that I use and I'll explain more below.** I also have 10 SLGs, 10 fobs, 2 scarves, and 2 watches. I also just added some jewelry to my collection when the reserve sale was happening on FOS.

I actually have a spreadsheet that I use to track my bags, wallets, fobs, and so on. I created it years ago when I felt like my collection was getting too large and I had a lot of bags I rarely wore. Seeing them all just listed on the spreadsheet (with purchase price vs. retail price), it helps my mind to visualize the bags without actually taking them all out of their storage place  I have sold a ton of my Coach items over the past few years (not saying how many, but I had over 30 bags at one time), and this spreadsheet has helped because it's less "emotional" when I am making a decision to sell vs. keep. Also, the sheet makes me a little more thoughtful when adding to my collection because I really do visualize of all of the bags on that list that I should use more!!

I'm also not going to add how many "other" brand of bags I have since this thread specifically asked for Coach, but I do have a smattering of other designers, with *quite *a few Longchamps...

**The 2 that I don't really think should count as "purses" are an old Transatlantic Messenger bag and my Addison bag (because they're not really daily bags and I only use them on occasion as briefcases or for work travel). Also, 6 of my purses are my vintage bags and I'm rehabbing 1 - I only use Willis, Patricia, and Convertible clutch regularly. I will always keep my original Watson bag because it was the gift from my parents


----------



## Suzanne B.

kells1983 said:


> Ok, so I'll mention that I got my first bag in about 1995 (gift from parents when I was entering high school), so over 22 years my tally of 19 Coach "bags" doesn't seem SO bad, right? It's a good collection of various time periods, from vintage to Legacy, to some newer styles like the Nomad. I don't really count about 5 of these as purses/bags that I use and I'll explain more below.** I also have 10 SLGs, 10 fobs, 2 scarves, and 2 watches. I also just added some jewelry to my collection when the reserve sale was happening on FOS.
> 
> I actually have a spreadsheet that I use to track my bags, wallets, fobs, and so on. I created it years ago when I felt like my collection was getting too large and I had a lot of bags I rarely wore. Seeing them all just listed on the spreadsheet (with purchase price vs. retail price), it helps my mind to visualize the bags without actually taking them all out of their storage place  I have sold a ton of my Coach items over the past few years (not saying how many, but I had over 30 bags at one time), and this spreadsheet has helped because it's less "emotional" when I am making a decision to sell vs. keep. Also, the sheet makes me a little more thoughtful when adding to my collection because I really do visualize of all of the bags on that list that I should use more!!
> 
> I'm also not going to add how many "other" brand of bags I have since this thread specifically asked for Coach, but I do have a smattering of other designers, with *quite *a few Longchamps...
> 
> **The 2 that I don't really think should count as "purses" are an old Transatlantic Messenger bag and my Addison bag (because they're not really daily bags and I only use them on occasion as briefcases or for work travel). Also, 6 of my purses are my vintage bags and I'm rehabbing 1 - I only use Willis, Patricia, and Convertible clutch regularly. I will always keep my original Watson bag because it was the gift from my parents



Nope, not a bad number at all....that's not even 1 bag per year! Didn't we both start the serious purging around the same time? I don't know why I'm thinking that. Anyway, I didn't do a spreadsheet, but I did / do keep a list. The list has the name, style number and color of the bag and a secondary list includes all slg's.....and yet a third list has bags and slgs of other designers.  Yep, I'm that bad. I also have a list with all my limited edition items. Other than being somewhat ocd, I don't know why I keep a list of the bags because it is very simple for me to look at the ones I have. I have them in a closet on shelves and not in dust bags so I can easily see my 'inventory'. 

*I also have 2 traveling bags that I don't count among the handbags. A bleecker weekend tote and a bleecker duffle bag.*  I don't have a fob list, there's far too many of them. I may be somewhat ocd, but  I'm not a glutton for punishment. lol!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Nope, not a bad number at all....that's not even 1 bag per year! Didn't we both start the serious purging around the same time? I don't know why I'm thinking that. Anyway, I didn't do a spreadsheet, but I did / do keep a list. The list has the name, style number and color of the bag and a secondary list includes all slg's.....and yet a third list has bags and slgs of other designers.  Yep, I'm that bad. I also have a list with all my limited edition items. Other than being somewhat ocd, I don't know why I keep a list of the bags because it is very simple for me to look at the ones I have. I have them in a closet on shelves and not in dust bags so I can easily see my 'inventory'.
> 
> *I also have 2 traveling bags that I don't count among the handbags. A bleecker weekend tote and a bleecker duffle bag.*  I don't have a fob list, there's far too many of them. I may be somewhat ocd, but  I'm not a glutton for punishment. lol!


I have a spreadsheet of everything - purses, SLGS, fobs, scarves, etc. If I didn't have my fobs on there I would be in danger of buying the same fob again! When I see something tempting on ebay, I check my spreadsheet before I buy.  I remember way back when I said I wouldn't let the number of fobs go over 100. At this point I don't think I'll ever get back down to 100. Having the prices I paid on my spreadsheet works to discourage me from making more purchases -- sometimes. 

On my spreadsheet, I separate out vintage from my other stuff, and I separate small occasional type bags from larger everyday bags. I also include the color and I have a secondary spreadsheet that organizes my purses by color so I can justify getting a new color!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I have a spreadsheet of everything - purses, SLGS, fobs, scarves, etc. If I didn't have my fobs on there I would be in danger of buying the same fob again! When I see something tempting on ebay, I check my spreadsheet before I buy.  I remember way back when I said I wouldn't let the number of fobs go over 100. At this point I don't think I'll ever get back down to 100. Having the prices I paid on my spreadsheet works to discourage me from making more purchases -- sometimes.
> 
> On my spreadsheet, I separate out vintage from my other stuff, and I separate small occasional type bags from larger everyday bags. I also include the color and I have a secondary spreadsheet that organizes my purses by color so I can justify getting a new color!


With the collection that I know that you have with all the vintage and modern bags I can fully understand why you'd want a spreadsheet! Even though I have hundreds of fobs, I really can tell you what I have, what I used to have and what came in the retail and outlet version. Don't ask me why my memory holds true for the fobs, but fails everywhere else, but it does.


----------



## kells1983

Suzanne B. said:


> Nope, not a bad number at all....that's not even 1 bag per year! Didn't we both start the serious purging around the same time? I don't know why I'm thinking that. Anyway, I didn't do a spreadsheet, but I did / do keep a list. The list has the name, style number and color of the bag and a secondary list includes all slg's.....and yet a third list has bags and slgs of other designers.  Yep, I'm that bad. I also have a list with all my limited edition items. Other than being somewhat ocd, I don't know why I keep a list of the bags because it is very simple for me to look at the ones I have. I have them in a closet on shelves and not in dust bags so I can easily see my 'inventory'.
> 
> *I also have 2 traveling bags that I don't count among the handbags. A bleecker weekend tote and a bleecker duffle bag.*  I don't have a fob list, there's far too many of them. I may be somewhat ocd, but  I'm not a glutton for punishment. lol!



Yep, I think we may have discussed this a while ago... like when BBOS was still accepting Coach, haha. It's almost embarrassing to see how many bags have come in/out over the years (when I sell I move to another tab). Lucky that you have all that space to display your inventory! When I finally buy a place (renting now) I definitely want a walk-in-closet for that very reason 



whateve said:


> I have a spreadsheet of everything - purses, SLGS, fobs, scarves, etc. If I didn't have my fobs on there I would be in danger of buying the same fob again! When I see something tempting on ebay, I check my spreadsheet before I buy.  I remember way back when I said I wouldn't let the number of fobs go over 100. At this point I don't think I'll ever get back down to 100. Having the prices I paid on my spreadsheet works to discourage me from making more purchases -- sometimes.
> 
> On my spreadsheet, I separate out vintage from my other stuff, and I separate small occasional type bags from larger everyday bags. I also include the color and I have a secondary spreadsheet that organizes my purses by color so I can justify getting a new color!



We're very similar on our approach!! I track most of that info on my spreadsheet too, especially helpful when I'm considering yet ANOTHER black purse! WOW on your fob count! I sold off a bunch of mine a couple of years ago, and was down to just two.... then was tempted to grab a Rexy plus a bunch of the Pac-Man fobs last year! 
I can't imagine having over 100, and I think you definitely need to track them! Not sure if this was you, but wasn't there someone who used glass boxes to display their fobs? Like using pins to hang them inside the box - so it was organization and home decor at the same time?!


----------



## whateve

kells1983 said:


> Yep, I think we may have discussed this a while ago... like when BBOS was still accepting Coach, haha. It's almost embarrassing to see how many bags have come in/out over the years (when I sell I move to another tab). Lucky that you have all that space to display your inventory! When I finally buy a place (renting now) I definitely want a walk-in-closet for that very reason
> 
> 
> 
> We're very similar on our approach!! I track most of that info on my spreadsheet too, especially helpful when I'm considering yet ANOTHER black purse! WOW on your fob count! I sold off a bunch of mine a couple of years ago, and was down to just two.... then was tempted to grab a Rexy plus a bunch of the Pac-Man fobs last year!
> I can't imagine having over 100, and I think you definitely need to track them! Not sure if this was you, but wasn't there someone who used glass boxes to display their fobs? Like using pins to hang them inside the box - so it was organization and home decor at the same time?!


It wasn't me. I have a glass display case for my Juicy Couture charms. Luckily I stopped collecting those when I still had a manageable number. I hang curtain rods on the wall and use binder rings to hang my fobs from them. It makes it easy to see them and easy to remove them when I want to use them. I have some of the more delicate ones in plastic divided boxes.

I have another spreadsheet that shows all my purse related purchases starting from 2010 when I started on the purse forum. When I get rid of something, I mark it on there. It is interesting to see that I have kept hardly anything from those early days. The purse I've owned the longest is a Sophia I bought in 2011.


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

Four and a wristlet


----------



## pruetjx

I'm pretty old school.  All of my bags are from pre-2012.  I was on a ban for the past two years, but I just bought a new (to me) bag, a Legacy Duffle in Emerald.  
The ones I still own: 
I was given my first Coach bag by my parents in 1986, an unlined British Tan zip top, with star with 2 strings? (can't recall the style number and its way up in the closet)  
Black Bucket bag 9809
Brown Hippie 9949
2 Original Willis (Black and English Tan)
Parchment Hampton Buckle flap 9248
Black Bleeker Flap satchel 11419
65th Legacy Flap Ali 10325
Tan Patent Zoe 12776
Hampton 15693 Domed satchel in hot pink
3 Large Legacy Duffles (Black, Cognac, Emerald)
1 small Legacy Duffle (Carnelian) 
1 Isabelle in Persimmon
Assorted fobs (maybe 5 or so) and 2 wallets, 1 zippy, and one siggy wristlet 

I've attached pics of my favorite bag - the 65th Anniversary flap and my newest acquisition, Legacy Duffle in Emerald.  I had a green embossed exotic Maggie and a Purple gathered MSB once and sold them both.  I regret that.  I'm thinking about a getting a Harley, or maybe another Isabelle.  
I'd love to find a teal Brynne.  And a leather Daisy Fob.


----------



## musiclover

pruetjx said:


> I'm pretty old school.  All of my bags are from pre-2012.  I was on a ban for the past two years, but I just bought a new (to me) bag, a Legacy Duffle in Emerald.
> The ones I still own:
> I was given my first Coach bag by my parents in 1986, an unlined British Tan zip top, with star with 2 strings? (can't recall the style number and its way up in the closet)
> Black Bucket bag 9809
> Brown Hippie 9949
> 2 Original Willis (Black and English Tan)
> Parchment Hampton Buckle flap 9248
> Black Bleeker Flap satchel 11419
> 65th Legacy Flap Ali 10325
> Tan Patent Zoe 12776
> Hampton 15693 Domed satchel in hot pink
> 3 Large Legacy Duffles (Black, Cognac, Emerald)
> 1 small Legacy Duffle (Carnelian)
> 1 Isabelle in Persimmon
> Assorted fobs (maybe 5 or so) and 2 wallets, 1 zippy, and one siggy wristlet
> 
> I've attached pics of my favorite bag - the 65th Anniversary flap and my newest acquisition, Legacy Duffle in Emerald.  I had a green embossed exotic Maggie and a Purple gathered MSB once and sold them both.  I regret that.  I'm thinking about a getting a Harley, or maybe another Isabelle.
> I'd love to find a teal Brynne.  And a leather Daisy Fob.



This sounds like such a wonderful collection of handbags!  I'm sure the leather quality of your bags is quite fabulous.  I'm in love with the colour of your Anniversary flap and I see your hula girl purse charm peeking out from your duffle--so pretty!


----------



## pruetjx

musiclover said:


> This sounds like such a wonderful collection of handbags!  I'm sure the leather quality of your bags is quite fabulous.  I'm in love with the colour of your Anniversary flap and I see your hula girl purse charm peeking out from your duffle--so pretty!


Thank you!  I had forgotten I had the hula girl,  but just found it while pulling out my other bags.  She seemed like a perfect fit for Miss Emerald.  I am really so happy that I got the new duffle. Its been a long time since I got a new bag.  I can't wait for spring to hurry up and get here.  My winter coat is a plum color so I am reluctant to wear the emerald with it.


----------



## whateve

pruetjx said:


> Thank you!  I had forgotten I had the hula girl,  but just found it while pulling out my other bags.  She seemed like a perfect fit for Miss Emerald.  I am really so happy that I got the new duffle. Its been a long time since I got a new bag.  I can't wait for spring to hurry up and get here.  My winter coat is a plum color so I am reluctant to wear the emerald with it.


It's a perfect bag for St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## pruetjx

whateve said:


> It's a perfect bag for St. Patrick's Day!



I totally forgot about that - yes!  I'll wear it, although with no coat??? It snowed 5" here today... maybe it will warm up by Friday?


----------



## carterazo

pruetjx said:


> I'm pretty old school.  All of my bags are from pre-2012.  I was on a ban for the past two years, but I just bought a new (to me) bag, a Legacy Duffle in Emerald.
> The ones I still own:
> I was given my first Coach bag by my parents in 1986, an unlined British Tan zip top, with star with 2 strings? (can't recall the style number and its way up in the closet)
> Black Bucket bag 9809
> Brown Hippie 9949
> 2 Original Willis (Black and English Tan)
> Parchment Hampton Buckle flap 9248
> Black Bleeker Flap satchel 11419
> 65th Legacy Flap Ali 10325
> Tan Patent Zoe 12776
> Hampton 15693 Domed satchel in hot pink
> 3 Large Legacy Duffles (Black, Cognac, Emerald)
> 1 small Legacy Duffle (Carnelian)
> 1 Isabelle in Persimmon
> Assorted fobs (maybe 5 or so) and 2 wallets, 1 zippy, and one siggy wristlet
> 
> I've attached pics of my favorite bag - the 65th Anniversary flap and my newest acquisition, Legacy Duffle in Emerald.  I had a green embossed exotic Maggie and a Purple gathered MSB once and sold them both.  I regret that.  I'm thinking about a getting a Harley, or maybe another Isabelle.
> I'd love to find a teal Brynne.  And a leather Daisy Fob.


You sold purple gathered leather bag? I will forever regret walking away from it with pce! It is the most gorgeous shade of purple.

Your current collection is lovely! Isabelle in persimmon is the perfect shade of orange![emoji253]


----------



## Suzanne B.

kells1983 said:


> Yep, I think we may have discussed this a while ago... like when BBOS was still accepting Coach, haha. It's almost embarrassing to see how many bags have come in/out over the years (when I sell I move to another tab). Lucky that you have all that space to display your inventory! When I finally buy a place (renting now) I definitely want a walk-in-closet for that very reason


I have all my Coach stuff in an extra bedroom, the key fob displays on the wall and the bags, slg's and stored fobs are in the closet, unfortunately not a walk in, but I make it work. 




kells1983 said:


> Not sure if this was you, but wasn't there someone who used glass boxes to display their fobs?



That would be me, or at least I am one of them. I have 16 glass shadow boxes at the moment and am working on number 17. I have around 200 key fobs and a few lanyards on display. Then I have a couple hundred more stored away. I have sold off a number of them and am working on myself to try to get rid of more.....I kinda went from a keychain collector to a keychain hoarder.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Wait - what? This question demands that we break "the fourth wall" - you know, to put aside our "suspense of disbelief," like when we watch a fantasy movie or something equally unrealistic -- and requires us to hold our imaginations for a moment while we face reality (like when Ferris Bueller turns and directs his attention at the camera - us - and "reaches through" to the audience and understands that we're sitting there, facing reality). You want me to break that? I don't think so. I prefer living in ignorance.


----------



## kells1983

Suzanne B. said:


> I have all my Coach stuff in an extra bedroom, the key fob displays on the wall and the bags, slg's and stored fobs are in the closet, unfortunately not a walk in, but I make it work.
> That would be me, or at least I am one of them. I have 16 glass shadow boxes at the moment and am working on number 17. I have around 200 key fobs and a few lanyards on display. Then I have a couple hundred more stored away. I have sold off a number of them and am working on myself to try to get rid of more.....I kinda went from a keychain collector to a keychain hoarder.



Ahh, I forgot who it was... that is brilliant so you can view your lovely fob collection! Probably makes it easier to grab one when you're in a rush, too! I pack my SLGs and fobs away in a hatbox, so it takes more planning and I end up not using them as much as I want (always rushing out the door, ha).
Keychain hoarder, hahah - haven't seen one of those yet on "Hoarders" but it may happen soon, lol


----------



## popartist

popartist said:


> I just started getting Coach bags last year, now I have eight bags and two wallets and am looking to get another wallet soon.  After that, I will be holding off on buying any more until at least summer... that's the plan, anyway, lol.  Haven't bought any bag charms yet because my local boutique has dozens of designs that they will put on small and large hangtags for free, but I don't rule out bag charms in the future.



Yeah so update that to nine bags and three wallets.  And now that will really be it until at least summer.  Unless I see a real deal at the outlet, fortunately I can't get to one often, hehe.


----------



## butterflywings5

Way too many!  I started buying Coach in 2006 so I have accumulated a good sized collection.  Plus I also inherited my mom's decent sized collection and even though we had similar tastes, we only had 2 bags that were the same.  So right now there is a lot of Coach in my house.  I do a good job of rotating through them. 

However, I haven't bought any in the last few years because the new styles don't really speak to me or I already have something very similar. So I can at least say it still isn't growing lol.


----------



## Suzanne B.

kells1983 said:


> Ahh, I forgot who it was... that is brilliant so you can view your lovely fob collection! Probably makes it easier to grab one when you're in a rush, too! I pack my SLGs and fobs away in a hatbox, so it takes more planning and I end up not using them as much as I want (always rushing out the door, ha).
> Keychain hoarder, hahah - haven't seen one of those yet on "Hoarders" but it may happen soon, lol


I only have a few that I use, the rest are just my 'eye candy'. Shhhh! Don't give my dh any ideas, I think that Intervention show has already given him some ideas. I don't want to throw Hoarders into the mix too!


----------



## lovingmybags

butterflywings5 said:


> Way too many!  I started buying Coach in 2006 so I have accumulated a good sized collection.  Plus I also inherited my mom's decent sized collection and even though we had similar tastes, we only had 2 bags that were the same.  So right now there is a lot of Coach in my house.  I do a good job of rotating through them.
> 
> However, I haven't bought any in the last few years because the new styles don't really speak to me or I already have something very similar. So I can at least say it still isn't growing lol.



I can only hope my relatives would have similar tastes-makes me stop and try to ponder each purchase!


----------



## Greenone

Well as you can see from my avatar and these pics, you have nothing to feel bad about.  I have well over a hundred not counting wallets and wristlets and accessories.


----------



## maiko1

I thought I was the only one who kept spreadsheets! I started mine in 2013 to keep track of my legacy 2012 purchases. That collection got me into collecting Coach. I just loved the classic lines and the fact that the leather was showcased. The cognac Rory was my first PCE purchase. I have about 30 purses now. I go through binges and I just bought about 5 or 6 bags all second hand that I need to add to the spreadsheet.


----------



## pruetjx

carterazo said:


> You sold purple gathered leather bag? I will forever regret walking away from it with pce! It is the most gorgeous shade of purple.
> 
> Your current collection is lovely! Isabelle in persimmon is the perfect shade of orange![emoji253]


The gathered purple was gorgeous, but it was so big, and at the time I wanted little purses. I think that and the green Maggie are my two biggest sell-off regrets.  I love persimmon Isabelle. I just wish it had a more useful pocket. I can't figure out how to use the sideways pocket that's on there.


----------



## carterazo

pruetjx said:


> The gathered purple was gorgeous, but it was so big, and at the time I wanted little purses. I think that and the green Maggie are my two biggest sell-off regrets.  I love persimmon Isabelle. I just wish it had a more useful pocket. I can't figure out how to use the sideways pocket that's on there.


I hear ya on the size. That is part of the reason I walked away. The Sabrina was gone by the time I discovered the color. Oh well, live and learn.  [emoji38]


----------



## honybr

butterflywings5 said:


> Way too many!  I started buying Coach in 2006 so I have accumulated a good sized collection.  Plus I also inherited my mom's decent sized collection and even though we had similar tastes, we only had 2 bags that were the same.  So right now there is a lot of Coach in my house.  I do a good job of rotating through them.
> 
> However, I haven't bought any in the last few years because the new styles don't really speak to me or I already have something very similar. So I can at least say it still isn't growing lol.




Oh this is me too! I had too many & when my mother passed I couldn't give any of her's away so now I have an embarrassing amount. Lol. Retail grief therapy didn't help my number either. Lol. 

Greenone your collection is amazing!


----------



## Hobbsy

Greenone said:


> Well as you can see from my avatar and these pics, you have nothing to feel bad about.  I have well over a hundred not counting wallets and wristlets and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633443
> View attachment 3633444


I don't see your Rogue in there?! [emoji6]


----------



## musiclover

musiclover said:


> I forgot about the Market Tote!  That boosts me to 15.



My Coach collection grew by one more today (16 now) and it'll swell one more time by the time this PCE is over I'm sure. Anyhow, just bought this preloved City Bag today, authenticated and IDed by whateve.


----------



## lizmil

I have too many, too embarrassed to count them.  I am hesitant to sell on EBay and truth be told I have a hard time parting with anything. I wouldn't have bought if I didn't like them.  

The last bags I bought were the Boroughs, and a couple of the Pac man small items.  I've gotten locked out of the FOS, and haven't been to the outlet in months. 

The only current bag I'm even intrigued with is the Rogue but not at $800.  So Coach has effectively gotten rid of a customer of 8 years. Good job.


----------



## Greenone

Hobbsy said:


> I don't see your Rogue in there?! [emoji6]


My Rogue is safe and sound in my avatar pic ❤


----------



## athenavuitton

Lovelies, does anyone own the coach sierra? Im looking at one on amazon. It is canvas with dark leather. I love the shape! Any thoughts on coach quality? Are they durable? I prefer canvas bags for their durability actually.


----------



## goodbyeblues

I've only been collecting for 2 years and I have 8 bags and 3 SLGS from Coach. Counting other brands, I have close to 20, which feels like a few too many for me! I'm hoping to avoid buying more because I just can't see myself selling off any of the ones I have.


----------



## soonergirl

In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.


----------



## musiclover

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162



Beautiful collection!  I love how you have them all out to see. They are so nicely arranged. It's really Art!


----------



## Suzanne B.

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. *My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles. *
> 
> View attachment 3646162


----------



## lucerovillegas

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162



Beautiful collection! What are those colorful ones on the second row? I think there's 7 of them?


----------



## soonergirl

lucerovillegas said:


> Beautiful collection! What are those colorful ones on the second row? I think there's 7 of them?



Thanks!

They're Crosby crossbodies. I have true red, banana, marshmallow, peacock, cyclamen, hologram and gunmetal. It's my favorite grab and go run around bag, but I'd never have so many except I scored the smooth leather ones at Macy's for under $50 each.


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162



I wanna play in your closet! [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162



I love seeing everything so nicely stored and organized. [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

Right now I have 10 Coach bags, 4 of which I got this year. This doesn't include the 3 that I have on the chopping block.


----------



## shengnes

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162


I Love It! My husband is just shaking his head. I wish I had the space for something like that.


----------



## soonergirl

shengnes said:


> I Love It! My husband is just shaking his head. I wish I had the space for something like that.



There's a lot of head shaking that goes on here too [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

K.E.W. said:


> If you count smaller bags like the Crosby crossbody, I have about 25 to 30 Coach bags, and like most good hoarders, about half of them are NWT and never carried.  Eventually, I'll either sell the NWT items or give as birthday or holiday gifts (if the recipient likes them).  Occasionally, I'll end up carrying them after all.
> 
> Too many SLG's to count, hehe.



Me too


----------



## Suzanne B.

soonergirl said:


> There's a lot of head shaking that goes on here too [emoji4]


And don't forget all the eye rolls too!


----------



## shengnes

Suzanne B. said:


> And don't forget all the eye rolls too!


I'm getting those too. And big sighs!


----------



## Hyacinth

Suzanne B. said:


> And don't forget all the eye rolls too!





shengnes said:


> I'm getting those too. And big sighs!



And don't forget the comparisons between how much space we get for our bags and accessories compared to how LITTLE space he gets for his golf clubs / fishing gear / guns and other assorted collections.


----------



## nautilia

These are all coach except for a Tory Burch and a Kate Spade. I guess I like crossbody bags!View media item 2356


----------



## Suzanne B.

nautilia said:


> These are all coach except for a Tory Burch and a Kate Spade. I guess I like crossbody bags!View media item 2356


I love seeing collections!


----------



## blktauna

I'm a slacker, I only have 7


----------



## Suzanne B.

blktauna said:


> I'm a slacker, I only have 7


That's still a collection.


----------



## blktauna

Suzanne B. said:


> That's still a collection.


oh wait, I have 8 I forgot one!
LOL I only really keep what I use and I think 3 of these will go to good homes soon but they are workhorses and worth the $$ especially if you get in on the sales.


----------



## christinemliu

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162


Oh so lovely!!! These are awesome. Ah, one of the lines that got away from me...the Preston line. I spy two mini satchels! That leather must be so soft now.


----------



## dachsgirlknits

ledobe said:


> I keep meaning to get mine all in the same place to inventory and make some decisions.  Of course I'll have to wait till my husband is out of town.


LOL


----------



## YYZinSFO

35 bags, 10 SLG's, 40 fobs, one bracelet and one pair of boots.


----------



## Suzanne B.

YYZinSFO said:


> 35 bags, 10 SLG's, 40 fobs, one bracelet and one pair of boots.


Where are the photos? We like visuals to go with the text.


----------



## songofthesea

Not enough!


----------



## pruetjx

Forgive my ignorance, but what's a SLG?  Is it a type of wallet?


----------



## leechiyong

pruetjx said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's a SLG?  Is it a type of wallet?


It's a small leather good like wallet, cosmetic pouch, keyfob, etc.


----------



## whateve

pruetjx said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's a SLG?  Is it a type of wallet?


Even though SLG stands for "small leather goods", it is usually used for any small accessory even if it is made of something other than leather.


----------



## pruetjx

leechiyong said:


> It's a small leather good like wallet, cosmetic pouch, keyfob, etc.





whateve said:


> Even though SLG stands for "small leather goods", it is usually used for any small accessory even if it is made of something other than leather.



Thanks!


----------



## scoutmhen

30 bags, 15 wallets and 4 makeup bags.


----------



## Suzanne B.

scoutmhen said:


> 30 bags, 15 wallets and 4 makeup bags.


Nice size collection. Btw, some of us don't read very well , we like pictures.


----------



## rendodan110

27 bags and too many SLGs to count.


----------



## Notanotherchinadoll

I have two bags from about ten years ago (a signature c hobo bag and a black Sabrina). Recently I bought the mini Christie from the online outlet. It's supposed to arrive Friday! 

I also have four little wristlet/pouches.


----------



## tristaeliseh

8 bags, 2 wallets and 1 little coin purse so...11, which is small but I had WAY more before I sold them off through Poshmark.  Very very small collection but they are functional!


----------



## Suzanne B.

tristaeliseh said:


> 8 bags, 2 wallets and 1 little coin purse so...11, which is small but I had WAY more before I sold them off through Poshmark.  Very very small collection but they are functional!


I 'allowed' myself to have no more than 15 bags after things got out of hand. But over time they were whittled down to about a dozen, now they are down to 9. That doesn't mean the number won't go back up again, just that I am very satisfied with the small amount of styles I am using a lot right now.


----------



## Sarah03

Suzanne B. said:


> I 'allowed' myself to have no more than 15 bags after things got out of hand. But over time they were whittled down to about a dozen, now they are down to 9. That doesn't mean the number won't go back up again, just that I am very satisfied with the small amount of styles I am using a lot right now.



That seems like a very reasonable number! Out of curiosity, are those bags "everyday" bags only or does that number include "special occasion" bags? How did you decide which bags to keep?
I'm working on getting my collection to a manageable size and it always helps to hear others' perspective.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162



Wow do 78 all fit in that cabinet?


----------



## tristaeliseh

Sarah03 said:


> That seems like a very reasonable number! Out of curiosity, are those bags "everyday" bags only or does that number include "special occasion" bags? How did you decide which bags to keep?
> I'm working on getting my collection to a manageable size and it always helps to hear others' perspective.


These are everyday bags. I carry them to work, church, run errands but there is ONE that I haven't used yet but I really want to. I went through thrift hell to get it but it is quite small. How I purged my bags were really just "which ones do I not use enough? am I gonna miss it or regret this sell?" And honestly, I haven't missed them.


----------



## tristaeliseh

Suzanne B. said:


> I 'allowed' myself to have no more than 15 bags after things got out of hand. But over time they were whittled down to about a dozen, now they are down to 9. That doesn't mean the number won't go back up again, just that I am very satisfied with the small amount of styles I am using a lot right now.



I think that's how I feel too. I'm quite happy with the number (with all my bags) that I have at the moment, it's comforting.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Sarah03 said:


> That seems like a very reasonable number! Out of curiosity, are those bags "everyday" bags only or does that number include "special occasion" bags? How did you decide which bags to keep?
> I'm working on getting my collection to a manageable size and it always helps to hear others' perspective.


They are all just everyday bags, no special occasion bags. I do have 2 small bags that I use when I only need to use something small for a bit, like a wedding. I have a large wristlet and a Kylie for that and I do not include those in my handbag number. They are just stored in a drawer until I need them, which is only a couple of times a year.

I started out purging the bags I only kept because they were cute or was a great style or was a great color, but I didn't use them because they didn't work for me.....they were basically eye candy only. It was easy for some bags, but not so easy for other ones....I actually had to be hard on myself as odd as that might sound. Once I had the number down to around 20 bags, I just used what bag I wanted whenever I wanted and watched the ones that I never seemed to want to use. When I had a bag or bags that I didn't use for months at a time, I took them out of the closet and put them in a box or another area where they weren't in sight. When I ending up never missing them, I sold them. I finally had them down to 15 bags and was using them all, but over time there were some that I just tired of or my taste had changed. I repeated my routine of removing them out of the closet and if I never missed them after a few months, I sold them. Out of all the bags I did that to, there was only one I ever put back in my closet and none I regret selling.

Hope this gives you some ideas!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> They are all just everyday bags, no special occasion bags. I do have 2 small bags that I use when I only need to use something small for a bit, like a wedding. I have a large wristlet and a Kylie for that and I do not include those in my handbag number. They are just stored in a drawer until I need them, which is only a couple of times a year.
> 
> I started out purging the bags I only kept because they were cute or was a great style or was a great color, but I didn't use them because they didn't work for me.....they were basically eye candy only. It was easy for some bags, but not so easy for other ones....I actually had to be hard on myself as odd as that might sound. Once I had the number down to around 20 bags, I just used what bag I wanted whenever I wanted and watched the ones that I never seemed to want to use. When I had a bag or bags that I didn't use for months at a time, I took them out of the closet and put them in a box or another area where they weren't in sight. When I ending up never missing them, I sold them. I finally had them down to 15 bags and was using them all, but over time there were some that I just tired of or my taste had changed. I repeated my routine of removing them out of the closet and if I never missed them after a few months, I sold them. Out of all the bags I did that to, there was only one I ever put back in my closet and none I regret selling.
> 
> Hope this gives you some ideas!


That's a good way to do it. I decided I'm going to clear off the top shelf and start placing bags there as I carry them. Eventually, all the ones I use frequently will be near the top, and the ones I never use will be at the bottom. Then I can evaluate if I really need them.


----------



## Sarah03

Suzanne B. said:


> They are all just everyday bags, no special occasion bags. I do have 2 small bags that I use when I only need to use something small for a bit, like a wedding. I have a large wristlet and a Kylie for that and I do not include those in my handbag number. They are just stored in a drawer until I need them, which is only a couple of times a year.
> 
> I started out purging the bags I only kept because they were cute or was a great style or was a great color, but I didn't use them because they didn't work for me.....they were basically eye candy only. It was easy for some bags, but not so easy for other ones....I actually had to be hard on myself as odd as that might sound. Once I had the number down to around 20 bags, I just used what bag I wanted whenever I wanted and watched the ones that I never seemed to want to use. When I had a bag or bags that I didn't use for months at a time, I took them out of the closet and put them in a box or another area where they weren't in sight. When I ending up never missing them, I sold them. I finally had them down to 15 bags and was using them all, but over time there were some that I just tired of or my taste had changed. I repeated my routine of removing them out of the closet and if I never missed them after a few months, I sold them. Out of all the bags I did that to, there was only one I ever put back in my closet and none I regret selling.
> 
> Hope this gives you some ideas!


That sounds like a good strategy! I understand what you mean by being hard on yourself. I actually did that last night with my eye candy bags. They're beautiful, but if I don't use them it's a waste! I am going to implement your ideas. Thank you!


whateve said:


> That's a good way to do it. I decided I'm going to clear off the top shelf and start placing bags there as I carry them. Eventually, all the ones I use frequently will be near the top, and the ones I never use will be at the bottom. Then I can evaluate if I really need them.



This is a great idea! That will help me visualize what I am reaching for and what is neglected.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> That's a good way to do it. I decided I'm going to clear off the top shelf and start placing bags there as I carry them. Eventually, all the ones I use frequently will be near the top, and the ones I never use will be at the bottom. Then I can evaluate if I really need them.


Great idea!


----------



## popartist

I am up to 10 bags and 4 wallets, but I think I am going to be unloading two bags that I bought early on that I haven't used yet and don't see myself using now.


----------



## AggieK

I have between 40 and 50.  I have lost count.  I bought my first ones in 1983, two basic bags, in tabac and navy.  Then a few years later I bought a saddle bag (I don't remember the name) in brown.  In the 90s I bought a legacy zip in British tan.  In the 2000s I started going to thrift stores.  That's when I started my "Coach museum for the insane".  I kept finding really great bags for peanuts, and rehabbing them.  In the last year I started buying grey ones.  They are very difficult to find.  I have four, I think.  

When my husband is out of town, I'll get them out and count them.


----------



## Iamminda

Suzanne B. said:


> They are all just everyday bags, no special occasion bags. I do have 2 small bags that I use when I only need to use something small for a bit, like a wedding. I have a large wristlet and a Kylie for that and I do not include those in my handbag number. They are just stored in a drawer until I need them, which is only a couple of times a year.
> 
> I started out purging the bags I only kept because they were cute or was a great style or was a great color, but I didn't use them because they didn't work for me.....they were basically eye candy only. It was easy for some bags, but not so easy for other ones....I actually had to be hard on myself as odd as that might sound. Once I had the number down to around 20 bags, I just used what bag I wanted whenever I wanted and watched the ones that I never seemed to want to use. When I had a bag or bags that I didn't use for months at a time, I took them out of the closet and put them in a box or another area where they weren't in sight. When I ending up never missing them, I sold them. I finally had them down to 15 bags and was using them all, but over time there were some that I just tired of or my taste had changed. I repeated my routine of removing them out of the closet and if I never missed them after a few months, I sold them. Out of all the bags I did that to, there was only one I ever put back in my closet and none I regret selling.
> 
> Hope this gives you some ideas!


Sounds like you have a great plan in place.  Thanks for sharing. Approximately, how long did it take to go from your out of hand number to your current number of 9? 

I have posted about my bag "speed dating" process before here on TPF (where I make myself use all my bags one by one for a few days up to 1 week and I check each one off my list after using.). (I know this process may be too systematic/rigid for some.). I have done multiple rounds of speed dating. In doing this, I get a sense of which bags I miss using (and can't wait to use again in the next round) and which bags I put off using until the end of each round.   And I have made decisions on bags based on this.  I am just wondering how much time it takes for others to whittle down their collection.   Of course, I know everyone is different but it helps to hear from others on their process.


----------



## soonergirl

*NYC Princess* said:


> Wow do 78 all fit in that cabinet?



Almost  There are 68 there. The rest are folded Longchamp Le Pliages or larger bags (like the Rhyder 33) that I pretty much only use while traveling.

I purged 20 of these and have added half of that back. I plan to reorganize this weekend and maybe plan another purge. I wish I had the self-control that most of the rest of you do!!!


----------



## soonergirl

Iamminda said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan in place.  Thanks for sharing. Approximately, how long did it take to go from your out of hand number to your current number of 9?
> 
> I have posted about my bag "speed dating" process before here on TPF (where I make myself use all my bags one by one for a few days up to 1 week and I check each one off my list after using.). (I know this process may be too systematic/rigid for some.). I have done multiple rounds of speed dating. In doing this, I get a sense of which bags I miss using (and can't wait to use again in the next round) and which bags I put off using until the end of each round.   And I have made decisions on bags based on this.  I am just wondering how much time it takes for others to whittle down their collection.   Of course, I know everyone is different but it helps to hear from others on their process.



Love the speed dating idea. I haven't done exactly that, but if I haven't carried a bag in a while and am deciding whether to let it go, I will carry it for at least a couple of days to make sure the love is really gone. I don't think it's ever changed my mind though. I just tend to look at my cabinet every few months and there are always some that have been eclipsed by new ones, or that weren't as comfortable/functional/cute as I thought when buying. Away they go to make room for new ones!! I change bags almost every day, but still - I wish I could convince myself to get down to a more reasonable number.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

soonergirl said:


> Almost  There are 68 there. The rest are folded Longchamp Le Pliages or larger bags (like the Rhyder 33) that I pretty much only use while traveling.
> 
> I purged 20 of these and have added half of that back. I plan to reorganize this weekend and maybe plan another purge. I wish I had the self-control that most of the rest of you do!!!


Ha I guess I lack self control of a different variety as my tastes unfortunately run Chanel, LV, and some Hermes! Not to mention jewelry!


----------



## Suzanne B.

*NYC Princess* said:


> Ha I guess I lack self control of a different variety as my tastes unfortunately run Chanel, LV, and some Hermes! Not to mention jewelry!


Not really. Most of us have a little variety in our collections. Out of the ones I have, 2 are Frye and 1 is a Minkoff. I have had several other designers too. So we're not so different


----------



## Suzanne B.

Iamminda said:


> Sounds like you have a great plan in place.  Thanks for sharing. Approximately, how long did it take to go from your out of hand number to your current number of 9?
> 
> I have posted about my bag "speed dating" process before here on TPF (where I make myself use all my bags one by one for a few days up to 1 week and I check each one off my list after using.). (I know this process may be too systematic/rigid for some.). I have done multiple rounds of speed dating. In doing this, I get a sense of which bags I miss using (and can't wait to use again in the next round) and which bags I put off using until the end of each round.   And I have made decisions on bags based on this.  I am just wondering how much time it takes for others to whittle down their collection.   Of course, I know everyone is different but it helps to hear from others on their process.


I read about your speed dating method and thought it was a great idea. I did something similar in the beginning and found myself not wanting to put some in rotation because I knew I didn't like to carry them so I switched up my method.

I actually have 10 bags, I forgot to count the one I'm using.  Oh, it took me several years to get to where I am today. I was still buying heavily as I was purging, so I was kind of spinning my wheels there for a while. The FOS and other great bargain buys was my downfall. I had to quit buying just because it was such a great bargain and stayed away from all the hype that was constantly going on here.....there was a time when there was always some kind of sale going on. FOS every few days, Coach retail on occasion, Macy's, etc. Staying away for a while got me away from all the hype and excitement of such a great bargains even though I had never been interested in those bags before. I downsized and made the one bag in one bag out rule for myself and surprisingly enough I stuck with it. And since then, I've gotten over the obsession I had over buying bags just because I felt like I needed to because it was such a great price or because I hadn't bought a bag in the last couple of FOS's and thought I needed something new.  I still have a bit of obsession over collecting fobs and some small items from collaborations I like, but that's not even as bad as it was. I don't hoard anymore.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Suzanne B. said:


> Not really. Most of us have a little variety in our collections. Out of the ones I have, 2 are Frye and 1 is a Minkoff. I have had several other designers too. So we're not so different



True, I didn't mean having variety though. I meant while I have maybe fewer than 25 bags, I unfortunately don't have any more self control in terms of amount spent as they're all mostly LV and some Chanel (also one Hermes and one MiuMiu). Have a couple Coach bags that have sentimental value. That's what piqued my bag interest in college!

I even find myself not using all the ones I have, I don't think I would be able to keep track of more!


----------



## Hobbsy

*NYC Princess* said:


> True, I didn't mean having variety though. I meant while I have maybe fewer than 25 bags, I unfortunately don't have any more self control in terms of amount spent as they're all mostly LV and some Chanel (also one Hermes and one MiuMiu). Have a couple Coach bags that have sentimental value. That's what piqued my bag interest in college!
> 
> I even find myself not using all the ones I have, I don't think I would be able to keep track of more!


I don't think it matters, variety or dollar amount? There are many Coach bags that cost more than LV....so really doesn't matter which. It's being happy with what you have.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

I have collected over time 37 different Coach bags, I have a problem lol!!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

*NYC Princess* said:


> True, I didn't mean having variety though. I meant while I have maybe fewer than 25 bags, I unfortunately don't have any more self control in terms of amount spent as they're all mostly LV and some Chanel (also one Hermes and one MiuMiu). Have a couple Coach bags that have sentimental value. That's what piqued my bag interest in college!
> 
> I even find myself not using all the ones I have, I don't think I would be able to keep track of more!


Oh, I see what you're saying. It's not sale excitement or hype that gets you. You see, you want and you buy without regard / self control on the amount spent. There's probably a few here who could also relate to that.

For quite a few of us, seeing a $800 FP bag for $300 was a deal we couldn't pass up, whether or not the bag even caught our interest before or not. A FOS sale full of deletes and a credit card was a dangerous thing for those of us with that kind of 'addiction'.


----------



## houseof999

I have a guesstimate of my bag count from relocating them and all together I think it's about 205. I don't plan on keeping 70-80% of them after I recondition them.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have a guesstimate of my bag count from relocating them and all together I think it's about 205. I don't plan on keeping 70-80% of them after I recondition them.


You beat me! yay!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> You beat me! yay!


[emoji12]


----------



## LV.NYC

AggieK said:


> I have between 40 and 50.  I have lost count.  I bought my first ones in 1983, two basic bags, in tabac and navy.  Then a few years later I bought a saddle bag (I don't remember the name) in brown.  In the 90s I bought a legacy zip in British tan.  In the 2000s I started going to thrift stores.  That's when I started my "Coach museum for the insane".  I kept finding really great bags for peanuts, and rehabbing them.  In the last year I started buying grey ones.  They are very difficult to find.  I have four, I think.
> 
> When my husband is out of town, I'll get them out and count them.



Waiting for hubby to be out of town used to be me...somehow and somewhere he gave up and is actually trying to help me organize the collection and enables my purchases...sometimes even going out of his way to pick up something limited for me on his way home.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for your reply .  I have been "downsizing" for a couple of years now -- but was (am) still buying during that time.  I am much better off today but it is a work in progress so I will just keep at it.  Thanks again. 



Suzanne B. said:


> I read about your speed dating method and thought it was a great idea. I did something similar in the beginning and found myself not wanting to put some in rotation because I knew I didn't like to carry them so I switched up my method.
> 
> I actually have 10 bags, I forgot to count the one I'm using.  Oh, it took me several years to get to where I am today. I was still buying heavily as I was purging, so I was kind of spinning my wheels there for a while. The FOS and other great bargain buys was my downfall. I had to quit buying just because it was such a great bargain and stayed away from all the hype that was constantly going on here.....there was a time when there was always some kind of sale going on. FOS every few days, Coach retail on occasion, Macy's, etc. Staying away for a while got me away from all the hype and excitement of such a great bargains even though I had never been interested in those bags before. I downsized and made the one bag in one bag out rule for myself and surprisingly enough I stuck with it. And since then, I've gotten over the obsession I had over buying bags just because I felt like I needed to because it was such a great price or because I hadn't bought a bag in the last couple of FOS's and thought I needed something new.  I still have a bit of obsession over collecting fobs and some small items from collaborations I like, but that's not even as bad as it was. I don't hoard anymore.


----------



## ZSP

whateve said:


> You beat me! yay!



But you're keeping all yours.  lol


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> But you're keeping all yours.  lol


lol!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for your reply .  I have been "downsizing" for a couple of years now -- but was (am) still buying during that time.  I am much better off today but it is a work in progress so I will just keep at it.  Thanks again.


You're most welcome! You said it right, it is a work in progress. But keep at it, since you are serious about it, you will eventually get to where you want to be.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Suzanne B. said:


> Oh, I see what you're saying. It's not sale excitement or hype that gets you. You see, you want and you buy without regard / self control on the amount spent. There's probably a few here who could also relate to that.
> 
> For quite a few of us, seeing a $800 FP bag for $300 was a deal we couldn't pass up, whether or not the bag even caught our interest before or not. A FOS sale full of deletes and a credit card was a dangerous thing for those of us with that kind of 'addiction'.



Right! Although I try to not buy without regard! And right now I shouldn't really be buying because of other commitments, but going next week to Paris, I feel like it's a good "bargain" going to LV or Chanel because of the current FX rate and the VAT back.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Hobbsy said:


> I don't think it matters, variety or dollar amount? There are many Coach bags that cost more than LV....so really doesn't matter which. It's being happy with what you have.



You're missing my intention. I wasn't trying to be snarky. I was going off OP's self control comment. My personal preference is leather bags so they do fall on the higher spectrum but yes of course, none of us "need" more than a couple bags so it's all about what makes you happy.


----------



## whateve

*NYC Princess* said:


> Right! Although I try to not buy without regard! And right now I shouldn't really be buying because of other commitments, but going next week to Paris, I feel like it's a good "bargain" going to LV or Chanel because of the current FX rate and the VAT back.


I definitely would look at Chanel or LV in Paris, and possibly some other brands as well. I'm always looking for a relative bargain.


----------



## lady.ameno

5 bags, 2 wallets & 1 coin bag.... I need more!. [emoji7]


----------



## Raech

8 of them I think. One is a bigger wristlet bag. I have 2 wallets both large.


----------



## RayKay

I have added four Coach bags in last two weeks (two Rogue satchels, two regular Rogues). All in the summer sale. I will likely add a Rogue 25 down the road, but I may wait for something to pop up on secondhand market for thaf.

I am in my late 30s and this is the first time I have ever bought Coach! I have never been interested really until the 1941 line, but did not want to pay FP (I did buy one Rogue at FP). So I did jump at the sale.

I have added a few non-Coach bags/SLGs this year too, but I had purged my bags earlier this year. I have been KonMari'ing the last few months. My bag collection went down to three (from 15-20) after doing this, and I have since added one of those three to donation pile. So my purchases this year were to add bags I do love and that bring me joy, which I feel I have done!

I now have a total of ten bags (four Coach), and two wallets. Like I said, I intend to likely add a Rogue 25 at some point, maybe in the fall, but I feel content otherwise!

Never got into FOBs or other SLGs like pouches. I just have a couple LeSportsac/Kipling pouches I use as pouches.


----------



## Raech

Anyone found a good hanging organizer to put them in the closet? Or some other way? Need ideas.


----------



## Suzanne B.

RayKay said:


> I have added four Coach bags in last two weeks (two Rogue satchels, two regular Rogues). All in the summer sale. I will likely add a Rogue 25 down the road, but I may wait for something to pop up on secondhand market for thaf.
> 
> I am in my late 30s and this is the first time I have ever bought Coach! I have never been interested really until the 1941 line, but did not want to pay FP (I did buy one Rogue at FP). So I did jump at the sale.
> 
> I have added a few non-Coach bags/SLGs this year too, but I had purged my bags earlier this year. I have been KonMari'ing the last few months. My bag collection went down to three (from 15-20) after doing this, and I have since added one of those three to donation pile. So my purchases this year were to add bags I do love and that bring me joy, which I feel I have done!
> 
> I now have a total of ten bags (four Coach), and two wallets. Like I said, I intend to likely add a Rogue 25 at some point, maybe in the fall, but I feel content otherwise!
> 
> Never got into FOBs or other SLGs like pouches. I just have a couple LeSportsac/Kipling pouches I use as pouches.


Congratulations! You've done well! And you're lucky you never got into the slg's or fobs, they are really addicting as odd as that sounds....and I should know.


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> Anyone found a good hanging organizer to put them in the closet? Or some other way? Need ideas.


I have something like this: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/81/e1/66/81e166879c1e7c60331ab7ed4ebcd787.jpg in one of my closets. It separates into two hangers of 3 shelves each. I only use them for small items because they are just cloth. Most of my collection is on bookshelves. I have some drawers for SLGs. I have a few pegs on the wall that I use to hang a few purses.


----------



## Gingerone

My coach bag count is at 8, with number nine being shipped to me soon.  They are all standard coach - vintage USA oldies. 

For storage I use a bin that has a lower front - got it at the container store. It holds a few purses, easy to see, like books on a shelf. I have a lot of odd shelf space so it works out that way (older house with awkward closet space).


----------



## RayKay

Suzanne B. said:


> Congratulations! You've done well! And you're lucky you never got into the slg's or fobs, they are really addicting as odd as that sounds....and I should know.



I can imagine!  I guess it is lucky - more money for more bags instead, ha ha. 

Do not get me wrong, I have seen lots of cute FOBs but while I can admire them afar I tend to not like things hanging off my own bags (I even usually remove what they came with), and having more bags/pouches (even if teeny ones) to store, use, keep track of, and so on leaves me feeling itchy. I don't like to have to much "stuff" these days, and even 10-11 bags is pushing my limits!


----------



## Chiichan

I added two in the span of two weeks. And I've gotten rid of a few as well so that would bring my current count to about 7. One clutch (a Bonnie Cashin from 2009), one mini bag (a Kristin), one crossbody ( a rambler), 5 satchel types (a Sophia, a Bonnie Cashin straw one, a Madison something one, a rogue 25, and rogue satchel) . 

I had seriously given up on Coach when everything at the regular was on sale for 70% at the outlet like months later. The poppy line was not my favorite. If I was going to spend THAT much money on canvas, I'll just buy LV. I jumped to a few different brands, RM, botkier, Longchamp, Marc Jacobs, I went berserk once and got a Chanel bag. 

But ever since I was little I've always loved Coach. I think I got my first Coach bag the was new and not an old purse of my moms, which I still have lol, I didn't count it Bc I don't use it, when I was 12. 




lol I don't even know what kind it is.


----------



## kvm87

I'm down around 20 bags. Accessories probably 15. Coach was my first bag I ever purchased on my own and I just fell in love. As I got older I did expand into new brands but I always come back to Coach. It's my first love ❤️.


----------



## CoachMaven

Chiichan said:


> I added two in the span of two weeks. And I've gotten rid of a few as well so that would bring my current count to about 7. One clutch (a Bonnie Cashin from 2009), one mini bag (a Kristin), one crossbody ( a rambler), 5 satchel types (a Sophia, a Bonnie Cashin straw one, a Madison something one, a rogue 25, and rogue satchel) .
> 
> I had seriously given up on Coach when everything at the regular was on sale for 70% at the outlet like months later. The poppy line was not my favorite. If I was going to spend THAT much money on canvas, I'll just buy LV. I jumped to a few different brands, RM, botkier, Longchamp, Marc Jacobs, I went berserk once and got a Chanel bag.
> 
> But ever since I was little I've always loved Coach. I think I got my first Coach bag the was new and not an old purse of my moms, which I still have lol, I didn't count it Bc I don't use it, when I was 12.
> 
> View attachment 3719377
> 
> 
> lol I don't even know what kind it is.


I want to say that's a Hamptons satchel from around 2004? I remember when that collection debuted, it was so cute! My first Coach bag was the Girlie Hobo in true red. I still have it, 17 yrs later and it is in pristine condition.


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> I added two in the span of two weeks. And I've gotten rid of a few as well so that would bring my current count to about 7. One clutch (a Bonnie Cashin from 2009), one mini bag (a Kristin), one crossbody ( a rambler), 5 satchel types (a Sophia, a Bonnie Cashin straw one, a Madison something one, a rogue 25, and rogue satchel) .
> 
> I had seriously given up on Coach when everything at the regular was on sale for 70% at the outlet like months later. The poppy line was not my favorite. If I was going to spend THAT much money on canvas, I'll just buy LV. I jumped to a few different brands, RM, botkier, Longchamp, Marc Jacobs, I went berserk once and got a Chanel bag.
> 
> But ever since I was little I've always loved Coach. I think I got my first Coach bag the was new and not an old purse of my moms, which I still have lol, I didn't count it Bc I don't use it, when I was 12.
> 
> View attachment 3719377
> 
> 
> lol I don't even know what kind it is.



I have a friend who was like you - loved Coach and has numerous Coach bags but turned away for a while because of the discount/outlet issue. But unlike you, I don't think she has "gone back" yet. She still carries her Coach bags, but does not swap them out so much anymore.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> I have a friend who was like you - loved Coach and has numerous Coach bags but turned away for a while because of the discount/outlet issue. But unlike you, I don't think she has "gone back" yet. She still carries her Coach bags, but does not swap them out so much anymore.



Oh yeah, I totally get it. I'm glad Coach came back with their 1941 line. All the pieces in the line are so nice and actually feel worth their price.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chiichan said:


> I added two in the span of two weeks. And I've gotten rid of a few as well so that would bring my current count to about 7. One clutch (a Bonnie Cashin from 2009), one mini bag (a Kristin), one crossbody ( a rambler), 5 satchel types (a Sophia, a Bonnie Cashin straw one, a Madison something one, a rogue 25, and rogue satchel) .
> 
> I had seriously given up on Coach when everything at the regular was on sale for 70% at the outlet like months later. The poppy line was not my favorite. If I was going to spend THAT much money on canvas, I'll just buy LV. I jumped to a few different brands, RM, botkier, Longchamp, Marc Jacobs, I went berserk once and got a Chanel bag.
> 
> But ever since I was little I've always loved Coach. I think I got my first Coach bag the was new and not an old purse of my moms, which I still have lol, I didn't count it Bc I don't use it, when I was 12.
> 
> View attachment 3719377
> 
> 
> lol I don't even know what kind it is.


I don't know what the name is either,  but it's the sweetest bag!


----------



## whateve

Chiichan said:


> I added two in the span of two weeks. And I've gotten rid of a few as well so that would bring my current count to about 7. One clutch (a Bonnie Cashin from 2009), one mini bag (a Kristin), one crossbody ( a rambler), 5 satchel types (a Sophia, a Bonnie Cashin straw one, a Madison something one, a rogue 25, and rogue satchel) .
> 
> I had seriously given up on Coach when everything at the regular was on sale for 70% at the outlet like months later. The poppy line was not my favorite. If I was going to spend THAT much money on canvas, I'll just buy LV. I jumped to a few different brands, RM, botkier, Longchamp, Marc Jacobs, I went berserk once and got a Chanel bag.
> 
> But ever since I was little I've always loved Coach. I think I got my first Coach bag the was new and not an old purse of my moms, which I still have lol, I didn't count it Bc I don't use it, when I was 12.
> 
> View attachment 3719377
> 
> 
> lol I don't even know what kind it is.





CoachMaven said:


> I want to say that's a Hamptons satchel from around 2004? I remember when that collection debuted, it was so cute! My first Coach bag was the Girlie Hobo in true red. I still have it, 17 yrs later and it is in pristine condition.





Hobbsy said:


> I don't know what the name is either,  but it's the sweetest bag!


I believe this is it, from 2004.


----------



## Chiichan

whateve said:


> I believe this is it, from 2004.



Ah sweet! That's it. The creed says it's from 2004 hehe. I wish I could add a long strap to it. I can't do a top handle only bag anymore.


----------



## whateve

Chiichan said:


> Ah sweet! That's it. The creed says it's from 2004 hehe. I wish I could add a long strap to it. I can't do a top handle only bag anymore.


I don't see why you couldn't hook one onto the handle rings. Or if you don't mind altering your bag, it would be fairly easy to punch holes in the sides.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I believe this is it, from 2004.



Yes! Soho! I got them confused. I knew the year though!


----------



## Melody03

I only got 2, sold one off. The current one I got is a swagger small crossbody bag and I love it!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

I have about 50 Coach bags, and about 10 of those are NWT


----------



## tristaeliseh

As of today with the new addition of the slim Equestrian #9802 bag, just nine which is very small compared to some of these numbers!


----------



## RayKay

I am a recent Coach convert, but have 5, with 2 more on the way


----------



## Manyana

I have 5 coach bags, 1 wallet at the moment..


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I've got 12, I just gave away my messenger bag to a friend.


----------



## chocolateturtle

RayKay said:


> I am a recent Coach convert, but have 5, with 2 more on the way


Recent coach convert as well! it's an addiction!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I went through a serious shopping addiction and from 2014-2016 bought roughly 50 Coach bags, and 15 or 16 more from other designers. I got most from either the FOS sales or found pre-loved bags on eBay, though some were full price purchases. I'm pretty sure some of my eBay purchases were sold to me by tpf members. [emoji5]I also bought many wallets, SLGs, and fobs in that time frame. I also bought my daughter and my closest friends bags, wallets, and wristlets as gifts. It's safe to say I went a tad overboard with the buying. 

 I haven't purged anything, though I think I need to. I just don't switch out the way I used to and the bags sit there unused. 

I recently added another Coach ( the chain strap Edie in rouge. I waited until she was 50% off. I wanted her months ago. ) and 3 more fobs, and a MK I found at the outlet. 

I went a full year and some months without purchasing anything purse related. I don't plan on buying on a regular basis again. I'm going to give it another year before I buy anything again.


----------



## RayKay

iNeedCoffee said:


> I went through a serious shopping addiction and from 2014-2016 bought roughly 50 Coach bags, and 15 or 16 more from other designers. I got most from either the FOS sales or found pre-loved bags on eBay, though some were full price purchases. I'm pretty sure some of my eBay purchases were sold to me by tpf members. [emoji5]I also bought many wallets, SLGs, and fobs in that time frame. I also bought my daughter and my closest friends bags, wallets, and wristlets as gifts. It's safe to say I went a tad overboard with the buying.
> 
> I haven't purged anything, though I think I need to. I just don't switch out the way I used to and the bags sit there unused.
> 
> I recently added another Coach ( the chain strap Edie in rouge. I waited until she was 50% off. I wanted her months ago. ) and 3 more fobs, and a MK I found at the outlet.
> 
> I went a full year and some months without purchasing anything purse related. I don't plan on buying on a regular basis again. I'm going to give it another year before I buy anything again.



I go in cycles too. I have been in a purse buying frenzy this year (not just Coach, but some MK and KS on sale as well), but I had not actually bought anything purse/bag related in the 4-5 years prior to that; and I purged a few bags before I bought more this year. I do rotate my bags rather frequently, though if I notice there is one I am just not drawn to (or I find myself rotating into it very infrequently) I know it is time to part with it.

While I am sure I will see many more things I like, I am aware I really don't have any more "purse needs" to fill - likely for rest of life, ha ha, and just wanting another colour in a bag I have is not a good enough reason to get another bag unless it is truly my HG bag. They are far more expensive than Skittles so I don't need every colour of the rainbow! Fortunately I have never fallen much for SLGs or FOBs as I know how dangerous that could be. I am happy using small and lightweight $5.00 cosmetic cases as my catch-alls in my bags


----------



## bluesh4rk

pruetjx said:


> The gathered purple was gorgeous, but it was so big, and at the time I wanted little purses. I think that and the green Maggie are my two biggest sell-off regrets.  I love persimmon Isabelle. I just wish it had a more useful pocket. I can't figure out how to use the sideways pocket that's on there.



OMG are you talking about that Sabrina Ombre Satchel in purple?  I absolutely love the way that bag looks. I totally missed it when it was out and it was probably more $ than I would have spent anyway but I really wish I could get my hands on one of those!


----------



## lovieluvslux

4 total.  I jean, 2 leather and 1 material.


----------



## bluesh4rk

I have no idea how many Coach purses I own.  I estimate it to be somewhere in the neighborhood of 20-30.  I have never gotten rid of one but I am starting to think about getting rid of some of my outlet pieces now.  I have been really lucky lately in the past year to get a bunch of awesome FP deletes and of course some on the sale (at least 7 bags!). I also own quite a lot of Coach wallets too because often I will buy a wallet for a design that I love but can't afford the bag. I have a few charms and SLGs as well but not too many of those.  My husband is pretty cool with my Coach addiction, he owns 5 Coach wallets now and a coin purse that folds - they don't make them anymore but it holds up to his beating on it and he is hard of stuff like that.  

I have only purchased Coach bags since the early 1990s when I was gifted my first one. I love carrying Coach.  I did stray a little bit about 15 years ago with some really cheap designer style bags but they don't hold up so I got rid of them all. I have one Kate Spade bag that was gifted to me and I never use it so it will be on the chopping block. I also have a couple Dooney & Burke Disney pieces because I love Disney and I was lucky to find them for a good price at an estate sale.  

I am so glad Coach has started to get their act together in the past several years as I was not buying much of anything for several years because of the canvas/fabric stuff. I much prefer leather.  

Right now they are not stored very well, they are hard to get to and I am worried they will get damaged. My husband plans to make our bedroom closet much more useful with added storage shelves, etc and he plans to build me storage just for my Coach bags in there too!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I have...

1. Dinky crossbody (with charms) in white
2. Mercer Satchel 
3. Prince Street in Grey Birch
4. Hamptons Weekend Tote in white nylon twill, vechetta trim, and pink leather handles
5. Signature Demi Pouch in brown jacquard and vechetta
6. Hamptons Carryall Satchel (white leather) with signature ribbon scarf
7. Willis bag in British tan (vintage, hand-me-down from aunt)
8. Compartment Shoulder Leather Business in water buffalo leather (vintage, gift from mom)
9. Hamptons Soho pouch
10. Nolita
11. Stanton Carryall

I gave my red Trans-Atlantic messenger bag to my sister and donated my Madison hobo.


----------



## scrpo83

Currently 5..i gave my gallery tote and turnlock wristlet away..my first Coach was the Brooke shoulder bag way back about 8 years ago..still have it with me


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> I have...
> 
> 1. Dinky crossbody (with charms) in white
> 2. Mercer Satchel
> 3. Prince Street in Grey Birch
> 4. Hamptons Weekend Tote in white nylon twill, vechetta trim, and pink leather handles
> 5. Signature Demi Pouch in brown jacquard and vechetta
> 6. Hamptons Carryall Satchel (white leather) with signature ribbon scarf
> 7. Willis bag in British tan (vintage, hand-me-down from aunt)
> 8. Compartment Shoulder Leather Business in water buffalo leather (vintage, gift from mom)
> 9. Hamptons Soho pouch
> 10. Nolita
> 11. Stanton Carryall
> 
> I gave my red Trans-Atlantic messenger bag to my sister and donated my Madison hobo.



I like the variety you have in your collection!


----------



## Sarah03

scrpo83 said:


> Currently 5..i gave my gallery tote and turnlock wristlet away..my first Coach was the Brooke shoulder bag way back about 8 years ago..still have it with me



I still have my Brooke, too! It was a Christmas present from my dad [emoji5]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

musiclover said:


> I like the variety you have in your collection!



Thank you @musiclover !  Over the years I've carefully picked and chose which Coach purses to add to my small collection.  There were a couple of years where none of their designs appealed to me so I didn't buy anything since I'm more into classic shapes with clean lines (or as an old acquaintance used to say, "Stepford Wife style").  I'm pleased with the direction that Coach has been taking their designs in the recent years~


----------



## undecided45

Wanted to share a 'family photo' of all my Coach purses. I think there's still room for another rogue...


----------



## jade

I am going to try and name them off the top of my head:
Kristin tote in denim croc, ergo hobo in a burnt orange, Kristin crossbody in mushroom, Sophia in a light grey, Nomad hobo in oxblood, small Urbane in black, top handle drifter in python/burgundy, Market tote in black, link Dinky, 2 foldover clutches (black/cream snake and black/silver snake). 2 more clutches - plain black and a python/dark burgundy shade. Another black and white clutch from the urbane collection. A black pinnacle clutch with snake trim. 

I might be missing a few more. An old one that hasn’t been used. I have a patent poppy bag in my go consign this pile. 

That should be pretty close to the full collection for me. I think I have 2-3 wallets still. And around 4 wristlets. And 2 mini skinnies. And a new zippered card case. 

I guess that puts me at about 15. This year has been a busy coach bag year - I added the top handle drifter, the foldover clutch and the Dinky. And I am waiting for a Swagger chain crossbody.  That should close up purse shopping for awhile. But I am loving the 1942 bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

undecided45 said:


> Wanted to share a 'family photo' of all my Coach purses. I think there's still room for another rogue...


Loving Coach family.


----------



## MooMooVT

All purchased since Feb 2017 & in order of purchase:

Burnished Grey Saddle 23
(SLG) Kelly Green Apple Watch Band 38
Chalk Rogue 25
Flax Dinky
Chalk Cherry Dinky
(SLG) Wolly Zip Around Wallet
(SLG) Sharky Coin Purse
(SLG) Chalk Cherry Apple Watch Band 38
Saddle Dinky
Burnished Saddle Saddle 23
(SLG) Metallic Orange Froggy Coin Purse
Utility Rogue 25
Soho Crossbody Vermilion w/Link Strap

(I added the SLG designation to make me feel better about the quantity of purchases... )

Love every bag and use them all - but looking to diversify my collection in 2018 with one or two premium designer bags. I spent at least that in 2017.


----------



## TangerineKandy

2 so far, my Rogue 25 in dark denim and my colour block dinky!


----------



## musiclover

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you @musiclover !  Over the years I've carefully picked and chose which Coach purses to add to my small collection.  There were a couple of years where none of their designs appealed to me so I didn't buy anything since I'm more into classic shapes with clean lines (or as an old acquaintance used to say, "Stepford Wife style").  I'm pleased with the direction that Coach has been taking their designs in the recent years~


I’m so sorry I did not see your reply!  I just happened to be checking out some threads I’d not revisited in awhile. 

I think it’s great you have been a thoughtful buyer. I wish I could say the same about myself but I’ve been a much better Coach shopper in the past couple of years. 

I do like classic shapes myself, and I’m partial to the Madison line from a number of years ago, such as Sophia which is my all time favourite. 

I love the Borough (have 2) and now looking towards the Rogue. I have the Rogue chalk 25 and I’m very pleased with the quality.  I think a regular size Rogue might be in my future.


----------



## musiclover

undecided45 said:


> Wanted to share a 'family photo' of all my Coach purses. I think there's still room for another rogue...


You’ve got such a great collection of bags!  The Mickey Crossbody is very cute!  I have a City Tote in navy and I think it’s a great bag.


----------



## Winterfell5

Too many to count!!


----------



## undecided45

musiclover said:


> You’ve got such a great collection of bags!  The Mickey Crossbody is very cute!  I have a City Tote in navy and I think it’s a great bag.


Love it so much! SO durable, too. That tote is a work horse in the summer!


----------



## musiclover

undecided45 said:


> Love it so much! SO durable, too. That tote is a work horse in the summer!


Is your City Tote the chalk or parchment colour?  It looks so pretty and fresh. 

I like size of the our Tote-not too big or small and the security of the zipper makes it perfect for work and travel!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Winterfell5 said:


> Too many to count!!



Me too


----------



## undecided45

musiclover said:


> Is your City Tote the chalk or parchment colour?  It looks so pretty and fresh.
> 
> I like size of the our Tote-not too big or small and the security of the zipper makes it perfect for work and travel!


Thank you! It is the chalk color. And completely agree with you on the zipper. I don't think I could use a tote without one!


----------



## musiclover

undecided45 said:


> Thank you! It is the chalk color. And completely agree with you on the zipper. I don't think I could use a tote without one!


I love the chalk colour. It’s really lovely. I bet it’s gorgeous in the sunshine. I’ll have to keep my eyes open for one. 

Totes with a zipper are my preference, too!

I have a couple of totes without zippers (I was drawn in by the nice pattern or design on the outside) but it’s always a worry using them.


----------



## Zumbananc

undecided45 said:


> Wanted to share a 'family photo' of all my Coach purses. I think there's still room for another rogue...


Love your family photo.  You should make into a Christmas card !


----------



## Zumbananc

whateve said:


> I have something like this: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/81/e1/66/81e166879c1e7c60331ab7ed4ebcd787.jpg in one of my closets. It separates into two hangers of 3 shelves each. I only use them for small items because they are just cloth. Most of my collection is on bookshelves. I have some drawers for SLGs. I have a few pegs on the wall that I use to hang a few purses.


Is there a thread where people posts photos of how their bags are stored or displayed?


----------



## Suzanne B.

Zumbananc said:


> Is there a thread where people posts photos of how their bags are stored or displayed?


Yes, there's several actually. If you do a search for 'store your bags' and other variants you should find some threads. I remember at least 3 or 4 interesting threads about storage and displaying them.....sorry I don't have time to track them down right now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

RayKay said:


> I go in cycles too. I have been in a purse buying frenzy this year (not just Coach, but some MK and KS on sale as well), but I had not actually bought anything purse/bag related in the 4-5 years prior to that; and I purged a few bags before I bought more this year. I do rotate my bags rather frequently, though if I notice there is one I am just not drawn to (or I find myself rotating into it very infrequently) I know it is time to part with it.
> 
> While I am sure I will see many more things I like, I am aware I really don't have any more "purse needs" to fill - likely for rest of life, ha ha, and just wanting another colour in a bag I have is not a good enough reason to get another bag unless it is truly my HG bag. They are far more expensive than Skittles so I don't need every colour of the rainbow! Fortunately I have never fallen much for SLGs or FOBs as I know how dangerous that could be. I am happy using small and lightweight $5.00 cosmetic cases as my catch-alls in my bags


Me too i don't even like the handbag i remove them just weight i don't need


----------



## donutsprinkles

*8 Coach bags, 3 SLGs:*
Coach Turnlock Tote in Navy
Coach Crosby Carryall Python Embossed Leather in Chalk
Coach 1941 Tea Rose Appliqué Rogue in Black
Coach Primrose Satchel in Black
Coach Crosstown Crossbody in Cerise
Coach Turnlock Crossbody in Glovetanned Leather in Oxblood
Coach Outlet Drawstring Carryall Tote (Coated Canvas Signature) Beige/White
Coach Star Rivets Market Tote in Metallic Grey
---------
Coach Leather Card Case in Purple
Coach Madison Pinnacle Soft Wallet in Embossed Spotted Lizard Leather
Coach Cosmetic Case 22 in Flower Patch Print

I don't need anything else (from *any* brand!), but I would like one of Coach's quilted bags one day.
I won't buy MFF outlet bags anymore, however, since the other 2 I had started to handle-fray or lose shape in 3-4 years.


----------



## Suzanne B.

I have 16 bags, 9 which are Coach.

Coach Dakotah Turnlock in black
Coach Suede Dakota in saddle
Coach Whiplash Tatum in teal
Coach Carrie in textured raspberry leather
Coach medium saddle bag in smoke / cornflower
Coach Whiplash saddle bag in oxblood
Coach Turnlock Crossbody in oxblood
Coach Market Tote w/ Rebel Charm in chalk
Coach Rogue 25 in dark denim
Not to mention 5 wallets, a couple of coin pouches, a couple of wristlets and a collection of limited edition slg's.

The only possible bags on my radar are the larger Dakotah in black and a saddle bag 35......or maybe another medium one in burnished leather.


----------



## atlbaglady

I have eight that I can think of off the top of my head, but I feel like I’m forgetting one....oh I just remembered one I got at a second hand store that STILL smelled like brans new leather and had the small bifold wallet with it! Paid $40 for them total ... it’s probably from the mid 80’s from what I can tell


----------



## prof ash

This is fun! I’ve owned 9 and currently still own 4. Trying to sell one and get more use out of the 3.


----------



## Bagmedic

undecided45 said:


> Wanted to share a 'family photo' of all my Coach purses. I think there's still room for another rogue...


Looks like you need a tea rose bag....just sayin'


----------



## uhpharm01

Two


----------



## Gimmestuff

My first Coach bag was acquired in 2002. In total I have 11 (+ 1 coming this Xmas from BF), 7 wallets/SLGs, a fistful of fobs, and one leather car coat with removable wool lining. My beloved Coach leather notepad/portfolio was stolen by some creep a few years ago : (

A few are older MFF pieces, most are FP. I've never paid full price for any of them, half the fun for me is in the hunt for a good deal! I don't rotate bags often, but they all still get used. I didn't purchase any bags for several years, as other responsibilities took priority, and this year I went a little nuts.

One of the bags was purchased pre-loved (a 65th Anniversary Legacy Shoulder Bag in Whiskey), as I wanted to try rehabbing. I was pleased with how it turned out, so I may try to rehab a vintage style next. I'm hoping this might help curb my bag-lust, by keeping me busy with rejuvenating $25-50 finds, instead of always buying new.

I discovered TPF this year when I went looking for information on rehab and vintage bags. What a fun and helpful place this is! Enablers Unite!


----------



## whateve

Gimmestuff said:


> My first Coach bag was acquired in 2002. In total I have 11 (+ 1 coming this Xmas from BF), 7 wallets/SLGs, a fistful of fobs, and one leather car coat with removable wool lining. My beloved Coach leather notepad/portfolio was stolen by some creep a few years ago : (
> 
> A few are older MFF pieces, most are FP. I've never paid full price for any of them, half the fun for me is in the hunt for a good deal! I don't rotate bags often, but they all still get used. I didn't purchase any bags for several years, as other responsibilities took priority, and this year I went a little nuts.
> 
> One of the bags was purchased pre-loved (a 65th Anniversary Legacy Shoulder Bag in Whiskey), as I wanted to try rehabbing. I was pleased with how it turned out, so I may try to rehab a vintage style next. I'm hoping this might help curb my bag-lust, by keeping me busy with rejuvenating $25-50 finds, instead of always buying new.
> 
> I discovered TPF this year when I went looking for information on rehab and vintage bags. What a fun and helpful place this is! Enablers Unite!


I'd love to see pictures of your Legacy rehab. Please post in the rehab club: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/ I've rehabbed a few Legacy bags but they don't always come out as good as I would like.


----------



## carterazo

Gimmestuff said:


> My first Coach bag was acquired in 2002. In total I have 11 (+ 1 coming this Xmas from BF), 7 wallets/SLGs, a fistful of fobs, and one leather car coat with removable wool lining. My beloved Coach leather notepad/portfolio was stolen by some creep a few years ago : (
> 
> A few are older MFF pieces, most are FP. I've never paid full price for any of them, half the fun for me is in the hunt for a good deal! I don't rotate bags often, but they all still get used. I didn't purchase any bags for several years, as other responsibilities took priority, and this year I went a little nuts.
> 
> One of the bags was purchased pre-loved (a 65th Anniversary Legacy Shoulder Bag in Whiskey), as I wanted to try rehabbing. I was pleased with how it turned out, so I may try to rehab a vintage style next. I'm hoping this might help curb my bag-lust, by keeping me busy with rejuvenating $25-50 finds, instead of always buying new.
> 
> I discovered TPF this year when I went looking for information on rehab and vintage bags. What a fun and helpful place this is! Enablers Unite!



Oooh, leather car coat with removable wool lining! Sounds fab! Would you mind sharing a picture?


----------



## Zumbananc

I too just discovered TPF and thrifting!  I love picking up preloved vintage Coach bags and rehabbing.


carterazo said:


> Oooh, leather car coat with removable wool lining! Sounds fab! Would you mind sharing a picture?


I know what you mean.  I'm new to thrifting (this past summer) and amazed on what you can find.  I love finding vintage Coach and TPF is a wealth of info for rehabbing. The hunt for treasured bags somehow fills a need!  My favorite bag to use is a vintage Murphy bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Just my two Rogues along with a couple of clutches. I never previously gave Coach bags a second look, but it was love at first sight! I'm in love with this bag and could see myself buying another (the 25 size) in the future. I love the suede and leather but it can get heavy, so I wouldn't do the regular size again, although I love my Black Rogue in that size. I feel like I missed out on the Bamboo Rogue... but I'll live.


----------



## Pagan

An embarrassing amount...hence why I'm putting myself on ban island. 

BAGS (18):
Ace Satchel - Silver/Black
Brooklyn Carryall 34 - Gunmetal/Surplus
Dinky (Customized Tea Rose NYC) - Black Copper/Black
Dinky 24 - Black Copper/Butterscotch
Dinky 24 - Dark Gunmetal/Black
Dinky with Tea Rose -  Brass/Chalk
Mercer Satchel - Light Gold/Fog
Primrose Satchel Silver/Turquoise
Prince Street Satchel - Light Gold/Navy
Rogue - Old Brass/Chalk
Rogue 25 with Tea Rose - Old Brass/Black
Rogue 36 - Black Copper/1941 Saddle
Soho Crossbody in Colorblock - Black Copper/1941 Red
Soho Crossbody with Coach Links - Black Copper/Vermillion
Soft Swagger - Dark Gunmetal/Navy
Swagger Frame Satchel - Light Gold/Chalk
Turnlock Carryall 29 - Light Gold/Forest
Western Whipstitch Rogue - Black Copper/Prussian Black

TOTES (2):
Turnlock Tote Dark - Gunmetal/Cherry
Rogue Tote with Coach Link Detail - Black Copper/Black


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> An embarrassing amount...hence why I'm putting myself on ban island.
> 
> BAGS (18):
> Ace Satchel - Silver/Black
> Brooklyn Carryall 34 - Gunmetal/Surplus
> Dinky (Customized Tea Rose NYC) - Black Copper/Black
> Dinky 24 - Black Copper/Butterscotch
> Dinky 24 - Dark Gunmetal/Black
> Dinky with Tea Rose -  Brass/Chalk
> Mercer Satchel - Light Gold/Fog
> Primrose Satchel Silver/Turquoise
> Prince Street Satchel - Light Gold/Navy
> Rogue - Old Brass/Chalk
> Rogue 25 with Tea Rose - Old Brass/Black
> Rogue 36 - Black Copper/1941 Saddle
> Soho Crossbody in Colorblock - Black Copper/1941 Red
> Soho Crossbody with Coach Links - Black Copper/Vermillion
> Soft Swagger - Dark Gunmetal/Navy
> Swagger Frame Satchel - Light Gold/Chalk
> Turnlock Carryall 29 - Light Gold/Forest
> Western Whipstitch Rogue - Black Copper/Prussian Black
> 
> TOTES (2):
> Turnlock Tote Dark - Gunmetal/Cherry
> Rogue Tote with Coach Link Detail - Black Copper/Black


You have a superb collection!  
Come on over to the ban osland thread. We're a fun bunch. It's the best thread ever. [emoji56]


----------



## lovingmybags

Got to be at least 25...don't plan on buying more, have drifted to other brands now.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Pagan said:


> An embarrassing amount...hence why I'm putting myself on ban island.
> 
> BAGS (18):
> Ace Satchel - Silver/Black
> Brooklyn Carryall 34 - Gunmetal/Surplus
> Dinky (Customized Tea Rose NYC) - Black Copper/Black
> Dinky 24 - Black Copper/Butterscotch
> Dinky 24 - Dark Gunmetal/Black
> Dinky with Tea Rose -  Brass/Chalk
> Mercer Satchel - Light Gold/Fog
> Primrose Satchel Silver/Turquoise
> Prince Street Satchel - Light Gold/Navy
> Rogue - Old Brass/Chalk
> Rogue 25 with Tea Rose - Old Brass/Black
> Rogue 36 - Black Copper/1941 Saddle
> Soho Crossbody in Colorblock - Black Copper/1941 Red
> Soho Crossbody with Coach Links - Black Copper/Vermillion
> Soft Swagger - Dark Gunmetal/Navy
> Swagger Frame Satchel - Light Gold/Chalk
> Turnlock Carryall 29 - Light Gold/Forest
> Western Whipstitch Rogue - Black Copper/Prussian Black
> 
> TOTES (2):
> Turnlock Tote Dark - Gunmetal/Cherry
> Rogue Tote with Coach Link Detail - Black Copper/Black


Nothing to be embarrassed about. Quite a few others on here have lots more than that. Once upon a time I consistently had 30+ bags at one time. I 'weaned' myself from having so many bags that I never had time to use. And I made myself get rid of all the cute bags that were not really useful to me. Over a long period of time I had thinned the herd to a dozen  and now keep between 12 - 18 bags at one time.


----------



## carterazo

Suzanne B. said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about. Quite a few others on here have lots more than that. Once upon a time I consistently had 30+ bags at one time. I 'weaned' myself from having so many bags that I never had time to use. And I made myself get rid of all the cute bags that were not really useful to me. Over a long period of time I had thinned the herd to a dozen  and now keep between 12 - 18 bags at one time.


Congrats! That's a hard thing to do.


----------



## Bagmedic

Suzanne B. said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about. Quite a few others on here have lots more than that. Once upon a time I consistently had 30+ bags at one time. I 'weaned' myself from having so many bags that I never had time to use. And I made myself get rid of all the cute bags that were not really useful to me. Over a long period of time I had thinned the herd to a dozen  and now keep between 12 - 18 bags at one time.


I'm too embarrassed to count!  It is hard to wean some out because I really love them but I don't go to an office much any more so they really don't get used.  I keep trying to cull the herd but just haven't had much time.  Just sold a chalk ocelot tote on ebay tonight so moving in the right direction!  I have the same tote in gray which suits me better.


----------



## Pagan

Suzanne B. said:


> Nothing to be embarrassed about. Quite a few others on here have lots more than that. Once upon a time I consistently had 30+ bags at one time. I 'weaned' myself from having so many bags that I never had time to use. And I made myself get rid of all the cute bags that were not really useful to me. Over a long period of time I had thinned the herd to a dozen  and now keep between 12 - 18 bags at one time.


I like having a mix of larger and smaller bags, and bags for different seasons. There are only two I regret buying. I waited six months (for the summer SAS) before buying the Brooklyn but the leather lining I loved makes it very heavy. I bought it for the office but because it’s so heavy with a laptop I end up needing a separate tote anyway. Then I feel like I’m carrying two large bags. I’ve started using my home laptop when I work from home, so I should give it another chance before deciding what to do with it.

The turquoise Primrose Satchel was an impulse and I shouldn’t have gotten it. It’s one open compartment and just isn’t really my style. My daughter likes it so I’ll probably just give it to her. I liked the pop of colour but I’ll never use it more than a couple of days a year.

 I really don’t want to take up room with bags I’ll only use once or twice a year, particularly when they’re full sized.


----------



## Gimmestuff

whateve said:


> I'd love to see pictures of your Legacy rehab. Please post in the rehab club: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/ I've rehabbed a few Legacy bags but they don't always come out as good as I would like.


I'll be pleased to! Not quite finished playing with it, still have to do the edging, but I will post when I've got time. At the moment I am up to my elbows in cookie dough!


----------



## Gimmestuff

carterazo said:


> Oooh, leather car coat with removable wool lining! Sounds fab! Would you mind sharing a picture?


Sure thing, as I mentioned to Whateve, I'm baking up a storm for the next few days, but I'll post it when I can. : )


----------



## Suzanne B.

carterazo said:


> Congrats! *That's a hard thing to do*.


You are so right about that! 



Bagmedic said:


> I'm too embarrassed to count!  It is hard to wean some out because I really love them but I don't go to an office much any more so they really don't get used.  I keep trying to cull the herd but just haven't had much time.  Just sold a chalk ocelot tote on ebay tonight so moving in the right direction!  I have the same tote in gray which suits me better.


It doesn't matter how many you have if you're happy with them. I would get to feeling guilty and overwhelmed about having so many. Having 15 or 16 seems to be the really 'happy number' for me.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Pagan said:


> I like having a mix of larger and smaller bags, and bags for different seasons. There are only two I regret buying. I waited six months (for the summer SAS) before buying the Brooklyn but the leather lining I loved makes it very heavy. I bought it for the office but because it’s so heavy with a laptop I end up needing a separate tote anyway. Then I feel like I’m carrying two large bags. I’ve started using my home laptop when I work from home, so I should give it another chance before deciding what to do with it.
> 
> The turquoise Primrose Satchel was an impulse and I shouldn’t have gotten it. It’s one open compartment and just isn’t really my style. My daughter likes it so I’ll probably just give it to her. I liked the pop of colour but I’ll never use it more than a couple of days a year.
> 
> I really don’t want to take up room with bags I’ll only use once or twice a year, particularly when they’re full sized.


You have a job where you can use a lot of bags and that makes it worthwhile for you......I work at home, so just how the heck was I going to use that many bags? That was the reason behind the guilty feelings. You change up for different seasons, I don't......even if I did change for every season, it would still be the same bags because we really don't have seasons.  So it makes sense for you to have a nice selection of bags to choose from. My taste in bags have changed over time. I find that I now prefer open style totes in medium to large sizes and I really like it if it has a long shoulder strap too. I like the 'throw & go' the open totes provide me and get impatient with having to maneuver items out of a bag and having zippers scratch the back of my hand.


----------



## Bagmedic

Suzanne B. said:


> You are so right about that!
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter how many you have if you're happy with them. I would get to feeling guilty and overwhelmed about having so many. Having 15 or 16 seems to be the really 'happy number' for me.


I'm taking a week off soon to organize my house.  Been working waaaayyyy too many hours for several months now so things are out of control.  I want to take all my bags out, organize them, moisturize them and sort thru what I have to see if I can part with some.  Then I need to start shopping in my own closet.  I have a great collection.  I'll try to take some photos when I'm going thru this process.

I know I have:

Regular Rogues in:
      1941 Red - carrying now for the holiday
      Olive
      Original Black
      Cornflower w/ snake handle
      Melon w/ tea roses
Rogue 36 in blue suede
Rogue totes
     Black with links
     light gray
     Rexy  tote in burgundy
Rogue doctor satchels in:
    Dark denim with snake handle (love!)
    Black with whipstitched handle
    Oxblood
    Chalk
    Butterscotch with snake detail
Bandit in chalk - a recent acquisition
Dinky
    first edition blue with tea roses
    orange tiger haircalf but may return tomorrow - stripes go vertical instead of horizontal
        like the stock photo and not sure it is a good "investment" being haircalf
Saddle Bags
    23 black with tea roses
    23 flax
    Black - next size up
    Olive mixed leathers with yellow snake strap
Nomads in:
    Eggplant
    Navy
    Black with willow flowers
    Grey with willow flowers
    Butterscotch
    Carmine
    Black Cherry
    Cerise (also in smaller crossbody version)
    White pebbled with fringe
Ace stachels in:
    Racing Green
    Indigo
    Fog w/ suede sides
    Would love to add the burgundy and cornflower!  I just love the detail on this bag!
Drifter in:
    Black top handle - love how much this fits and the sophisticated lady-like look
    Navy carryall
    Dark Aubergine top handle with willow flowers
Edie 42? (larger size)
    Black w/ suede sides
    Oxblood glovetanned
    Fatigue w/ suede sides
    Oxblood with studs from a few years ago
    Edie in Surplus with chain detail - thinking of selling since I never used it
    Edie in a black cherry haircalf - can't remember the official name
Grey ocelot tote from outlet
Carmine tote from outlet
Swagger in carmine
Swagger wristlet in black (recent acquisition)
Some wallets but I'm not big on wallets
Bag charms....don't get me started.....
So have enough to keep me entertained for quite some time.  I do notice I lean toward colorful bags and not many in neutrals.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Bagmedic said:


> I'm taking a week off soon to organize my house.  Been working waaaayyyy too many hours for several months now so things are out of control.  I want to take all my bags out, organize them, moisturize them and sort thru what I have to see if I can part with some.  Then I need to start shopping in my own closet.  I have a great collection.  I'll try to take some photos when I'm going thru this process.
> 
> I know I have:
> 
> Regular Rogues in:
> 1941 Red - carrying now for the holiday
> Olive
> Original Black
> Cornflower w/ snake handle
> Melon w/ tea roses
> Rogue 36 in blue suede
> Rogue totes
> Black with links
> light gray
> Rexy  tote in burgundy
> Rogue doctor satchels in:
> Dark denim with snake handle (love!)
> Black with whipstitched handle
> Oxblood
> Chalk
> Butterscotch with snake detail
> Bandit in chalk - a recent acquisition
> Dinky
> first edition blue with tea roses
> orange tiger haircalf but may return tomorrow - stripes go vertical instead of horizontal
> like the stock photo and not sure it is a good "investment" being haircalf
> Saddle Bags
> 23 black with tea roses
> 23 flax
> Black - next size up
> Olive mixed leathers with yellow snake strap
> Nomads in:
> Eggplant
> Navy
> Black with willow flowers
> Grey with willow flowers
> Butterscotch
> Carmine
> Black Cherry
> Cerise (also in smaller crossbody version)
> White pebbled with fringe
> Ace stachels in:
> Racing Green
> Indigo
> Fog w/ suede sides
> Would love to add the burgundy and cornflower!  I just love the detail on this bag!
> Drifter in:
> Black top handle - love how much this fits and the sophisticated lady-like look
> Navy carryall
> Dark Aubergine top handle with willow flowers
> Edie 42? (larger size)
> Black w/ suede sides
> Oxblood glovetanned
> Fatigue w/ suede sides
> Oxblood with studs from a few years ago
> Edie in Surplus with chain detail - thinking of selling since I never used it
> Edie in a black cherry haircalf - can't remember the official name
> Grey ocelot tote from outlet
> Carmine tote from outlet
> Swagger in carmine
> Swagger wristlet in black (recent acquisition)
> Some wallets but I'm not big on wallets
> Bag charms....don't get me started.....
> So have enough to keep me entertained for quite some time.  I do notice I lean toward colorful bags and not many in neutrals.


Wow! Your list makes me envious of not having an office job where I would be able to use all those bags!   As far as keychain/ bag charms go, I collect them so I've got hundreds......


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> You have a job where you can use a lot of bags and that makes it worthwhile for you......I work at home, so just how the heck was I going to use that many bags? That was the reason behind the guilty feelings. You change up for different seasons, I don't......even if I did change for every season, it would still be the same bags because we really don't have seasons.  So it makes sense for you to have a nice selection of bags to choose from. My taste in bags have changed over time. I find that I now prefer open style totes in medium to large sizes and I really like it if it has a long shoulder strap too. I like the 'throw & go' the open totes provide me and get impatient with having to maneuver items out of a bag and having zippers scratch the back of my hand.


I understand the guilty feelings. I have pretty much let go of the guilt since I've sold enough, and bought many of my items at a discount, that I'm not overwhelmed by the money I have invested in my bags. However, like you, I don't have a job that I need to carry a bag to. I generally use my bags to go out to eat, shop, or to the movies. I just got a new bag that I think I'm going to return since I really don't need another. With the number of bags I have, it would get carried a few weeks, and then not seen again for a really long time. I'm still trying to figure out more bags I can live without, so I can get down to a more manageable number like you.


----------



## Bagmedic

Suzanne B. said:


> Wow! Your list makes me envious of not having an office job where I would be able to use all those bags!   As far as keychain/ bag charms go, I collect them so I've got hundreds......


I forgot to add the Rogue in Mineral.....an ebay find that was in like new condition!  I guess it had been used in some photo shoots and one of the feet was missing but I sent it to Coach and they replaced it!  I'm sure I'm missing others but they are still loved, too! 

I love just looking at them.  I just like fine leather goods!  I have started pulling a small collection on to my bookshelf in my bedroom that I use for shoes/bags and like to display them nicely and use them.  Then I rotate them out for a new batch depending on the season.  I work at home a lot now so I have to find excuses to take them out.  

I'd love to have a room where I could have shelves like the Coach store and display them all.  Then you know what you have.  But keeping them all out would be hard to keep them dust free especially the ones with suede.  Just not practical.....unless they were in glass enclosed shelves!  LOL!  We can dream!


----------



## Pagan

Bagmedic said:


> I'm taking a week off soon to organize my house.  Been working waaaayyyy too many hours for several months now so things are out of control.  I want to take all my bags out, organize them, moisturize them and sort thru what I have to see if I can part with some.  Then I need to start shopping in my own closet.  I have a great collection.  I'll try to take some photos when I'm going thru this process.
> 
> I know I have:
> 
> Regular Rogues in:
> 1941 Red - carrying now for the holiday
> Olive
> Original Black
> Cornflower w/ snake handle
> Melon w/ tea roses
> Rogue 36 in blue suede
> Rogue totes
> Black with links
> light gray
> Rexy  tote in burgundy
> Rogue doctor satchels in:
> Dark denim with snake handle (love!)
> Black with whipstitched handle
> Oxblood
> Chalk
> Butterscotch with snake detail
> Bandit in chalk - a recent acquisition
> Dinky
> first edition blue with tea roses
> orange tiger haircalf but may return tomorrow - stripes go vertical instead of horizontal
> like the stock photo and not sure it is a good "investment" being haircalf
> Saddle Bags
> 23 black with tea roses
> 23 flax
> Black - next size up
> Olive mixed leathers with yellow snake strap
> Nomads in:
> Eggplant
> Navy
> Black with willow flowers
> Grey with willow flowers
> Butterscotch
> Carmine
> Black Cherry
> Cerise (also in smaller crossbody version)
> White pebbled with fringe
> Ace stachels in:
> Racing Green
> Indigo
> Fog w/ suede sides
> Would love to add the burgundy and cornflower!  I just love the detail on this bag!
> Drifter in:
> Black top handle - love how much this fits and the sophisticated lady-like look
> Navy carryall
> Dark Aubergine top handle with willow flowers
> Edie 42? (larger size)
> Black w/ suede sides
> Oxblood glovetanned
> Fatigue w/ suede sides
> Oxblood with studs from a few years ago
> Edie in Surplus with chain detail - thinking of selling since I never used it
> Edie in a black cherry haircalf - can't remember the official name
> Grey ocelot tote from outlet
> Carmine tote from outlet
> Swagger in carmine
> Swagger wristlet in black (recent acquisition)
> Some wallets but I'm not big on wallets
> Bag charms....don't get me started.....
> So have enough to keep me entertained for quite some time.  I do notice I lean toward colorful bags and not many in neutrals.


Wow - what a gorgeous collection! 

I think my sweet spot is probably about 16-18 bags; we have definite seasons here so I switch bags out for the season, and I have both office and more casual bags. When I retire (at some point in the next decade, probably 7-8 years out) then some of what I have now will be superfluous. That's ok; I'd be fine with culling out bags I've used for several years. I just don't like keeping stuff I don't use at this point in my life. I really don't mind so much with small bags; I love the little Soho bags and they take so little room I think of them almost as a SLG. I added the Vermillion just because I loved it and I got it for a great price.

I don't feel guilty about what I've spent; I shopped carefully and bought very little full price. It's more a matter of not wanting any more STUFF, particularly bulky stuff. I don't have room to store it. My bags line the upper shelf in our closet and the big totes are on the floor under my dresses. 

I love being able to switch out my bags and do so often. I just carried my Soft Swagger for three weeks because I was busy, but sometimes I only carry a bag for a few days. There's just a sweet spot between having enough for variety and having too many to use regularly. I feel like I'm in a good place, which is why I wouldn't add more now without very careful consideration. It would just mean using what I have now less. That doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Bagmedic

I definitely need to do some weeding out but most likely will look at the older items I have for that.  I agree....I'm tired of stuff and don't have any more room for it.  I tend to wear very basic clothing so the bag is the spotlight.  I've been trying to find smaller bags to carry some basic needs but that's a hard size to find.  Either they are too big or too small.  

I'm glad the spring line doesn't look promising for me right now.  My wallet needs a break!  I wouldn't mind adding a tea rose tote at some point but not sure what color would be a good "investment".  I liked the dark turquoise but the melon flowers to me would be dated at some point.  The one called lake is pretty but haven't seen it in real life.  I also liked the Dakotah satchel with linked tea roses.  These are just works of art!


----------



## teagirl1

I have 10. I think I’m bag satisfied for now. [emoji3] my faves are the rogue satchels. I have 3..... chalk, butterscotch exotic, and denim exotic... oh plus I love my two rogues... space patches and cherry [emoji523] 25 chalk...


----------



## pianolize

Wow everyone! This sure makes me feel better, since none of my friends (well, maybe a HANDFUL) are bag/shoe nuts like me...
My q is: are you all partial to Coach, or have a huge comparable variety of other designers' bags? I really love the new line, so had a HUGE unexpected surge this past yr; but have liked other occasional bags in the past. Also I'm curious to know how you keep/organize these, if you haven't already told me!  I'm officially in cleaning/organizing mode til 23rd!!! TIA!

[OH but also my needs also require regular bags, music-carrying bags, all-day-out bags, tons of totes (mainly a la BBB shoppers), beach bags for summer, travel/adaptable packing bags, evening bags... wk-to-evening bags... I had the thought earlier this summer, that IF I lived in a car city with a different career, my bag/shoe ''collection" would be totally irrelevant. ]



soonergirl said:


> In the process of doing a purge so decided to count today. 78 bags total with 46 Coach. This is everything except some Longchamps and a few larger totes. If I keep them in their dust bags I never use them. Being able to see everything helps. My husband calls it my @!#%*&! expensive box of skittles.
> 
> View attachment 3646162


I. LOVE. THIS. CABINET. IF you tell me what it is, I'm running out to get one. Are they adjustable or fixed inside, shelving-wise?  I also love that there is clearly a huge variety and no redundancies (you know, how most of us seem to keep getting the same thing over and over...)



whateve said:


> That's a good way to do it. I decided I'm going to clear off the top shelf and start placing bags there as I carry them. Eventually, all the ones I use frequently will be near the top, and the ones I never use will be at the bottom. Then I can evaluate if I really need them.


Wow, this would never work for me, though I'm considering listing my log in usage order! If I kept them all in one convenient place, I suspect I'd only use those easy-grab/visible bags! Or, maybe if I did it backwards, but then I'd never know where they were. I guess I could look it up by time/usage order in that case...



Zumbananc said:


> Is there a thread where people posts photos of how their bags are stored or displayed?


 I'm looking too!!! Pls let me know what you find out!


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> I definitely need to do some weeding out but most likely will look at the older items I have for that.  I agree....I'm tired of stuff and don't have any more room for it.  I tend to wear very basic clothing so the bag is the spotlight.  I've been trying to find smaller bags to carry some basic needs but that's a hard size to find.  Either they are too big or too small.
> 
> I'm glad the spring line doesn't look promising for me right now.  My wallet needs a break!  I wouldn't mind adding a tea rose tote at some point but not sure what color would be a good "investment".  I liked the dark turquoise but the melon flowers to me would be dated at some point.  The one called lake is pretty but haven't seen it in real life.  I also liked the Dakotah satchel with linked tea roses.  These are just works of art!


I couldn't agree w you more, on all this!!! I'm dying for originally, the black TR 25. THEN the linked Dakotah came out- and I love that one too!!! I was hoping to get it out of my system by getting a TR foldover clutch; then the Dinkier went on online special. It's absolutely against my being to get anything FP, but my urge is STILL going strong!!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Suzanne B. said:


> Wow! Your list makes me envious of not having an office job where I would be able to use all those bags!   As far as keychain/ bag charms go, I collect them so I've got hundreds......


I totally understand. I've collected so many new bag charms/keychains over the last year from retail, outlet and second hand market that I have lost count. I really enjoy them all, but I need to use them more. Rexy, Steggy and Snoopy (outlet versions) get the most use.


----------



## Suzanne B.

pianolize said:


> Wow everyone! This sure makes me feel better, since none of my friends (well, maybe a HANDFUL) are bag/shoe nuts like me...
> My q is: are you all partial to Coach, or have a huge comparable variety of other designers' bags? I really love the new line, so had a HUGE unexpected surge this past yr; but have liked other occasional bags in the past.


I am partial to Coach, which was my first real brand name bag. For a long time it was Coach and only Coach. I have had a variety of brands over the years, some I still like, others I grew away from. Dooney, Kate Spade and Badgley Mischka are a few I grew away from. I'm still a big fan of Frye, Rebecca Minkoff and Tory Burch. I have Coach, Frye, Minkoff, and Tory Burch bags......and a single suede MK bag.


----------



## whateve

pianolize said:


> Wow everyone! This sure makes me feel better, since none of my friends (well, maybe a HANDFUL) are bag/shoe nuts like me...
> My q is: are you all partial to Coach, or have a huge comparable variety of other designers' bags? I really love the new line, so had a HUGE unexpected surge this past yr; but have liked other occasional bags in the past. Also I'm curious to know how you keep/organize these, if you haven't already told me!  I'm officially in cleaning/organizing mode til 23rd!!! TIA!
> 
> [OH but also my needs also require regular bags, music-carrying bags, all-day-out bags, tons of totes (mainly a la BBB shoppers), beach bags for summer, travel/adaptable packing bags, evening bags... wk-to-evening bags... I had the thought earlier this summer, that IF I lived in a car city with a different career, my bag/shoe ''collection" would be totally irrelevant. ]
> 
> 
> I. LOVE. THIS. CABINET. IF you tell me what it is, I'm running out to get one. Are they adjustable or fixed inside, shelving-wise?  I also love that there is clearly a huge variety and no redundancies (you know, how most of us seem to keep getting the same thing over and over...)
> 
> 
> Wow, this would never work for me, though I'm considering listing my log in usage order! If I kept them all in one convenient place, I suspect I'd only use those easy-grab/visible bags! Or, maybe if I did it backwards, but then I'd never know where they were. I guess I could look it up by time/usage order in that case...
> 
> I'm looking too!!! Pls let me know what you find out!


I have mostly Coach. I have several Henri Bendel, and one of each Longchamp, Reed Krakoff, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Balenciaga, Anuschka, Carla Mancini, Brighton, and Dooney. It is mostly because I'm more comfortable with Coach as I know the brand well and can spot counterfeits usually when buying second hand. I used to buy a lot of new Coach because of their generous return policy and because there was a local store I could return to. With other brands, I have to be absolutely sure I want the item because I don't live near a retail store. I generally only buy other brands when on vacation. I have been considering a Bottega Veneta for awhile now but have been too afraid to take the plunge.


----------



## Pagan

My bag collection is almost all Coach. I have one LV (a NF), a Roots tote, 5 LC Le Pliage totes, and 3 Lululemon bags (one fabric bucket beach bag, two different gym bags).


----------



## fayden

I only have 3 Coach bags, all bought in 2017. My bag collection varies a lot and have 11 bags total. I'm in the process of re-organizing my closet so hopefully I'll have some pics of how they're stored soon.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Coach (8 + need to sell 3) makes up the largest portion of my bag collection.  The rest consists of Celine (1), Proenza Schouler (1 + need to sell 1), Balenciaga (1), LV (3 + need to sell 1), Mansur Gavriel (2 + need to sell 1), Marc by Marc Jacobs (1 + need to sell 1).

Selling is such a pain in the @$$, and I always feel like I'd rather keep something than get peanuts for it.


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> Wow everyone! This sure makes me feel better, since none of my friends (well, maybe a HANDFUL) are bag/shoe nuts like me...
> My q is: are you all partial to Coach, or have a huge comparable variety of other designers' bags? I really love the new line, so had a HUGE unexpected surge this past yr; but have liked other occasional bags in the past. Also I'm curious to know how you keep/organize these, if you haven't already told me!  I'm officially in cleaning/organizing mode til 23rd!!! TIA!
> 
> [OH but also my needs also require regular bags, music-carrying bags, all-day-out bags, tons of totes (mainly a la BBB shoppers), beach bags for summer, travel/adaptable packing bags, evening bags... wk-to-evening bags... I had the thought earlier this summer, that IF I lived in a car city with a different career, my bag/shoe ''collection" would be totally irrelevant. ]
> 
> 
> I. LOVE. THIS. CABINET. IF you tell me what it is, I'm running out to get one. Are they adjustable or fixed inside, shelving-wise?  I also love that there is clearly a huge variety and no redundancies (you know, how most of us seem to keep getting the same thing over and over...)
> 
> 
> Wow, this would never work for me, though I'm considering listing my log in usage order! If I kept them all in one convenient place, I suspect I'd only use those easy-grab/visible bags! Or, maybe if I did it backwards, but then I'd never know where they were. I guess I could look it up by time/usage order in that case...
> 
> I'm looking too!!! Pls let me know what you find out!


I have mainly Coach,  but have also dabbled into other brands - Massaccesi, Reed Krakoff, MK, RM, Dooney & Bourke and Brahmin. Oh I forgot that I  recently bought my first Tory Burch. I'm a total ho... [emoji23] [emoji1] [emoji2]


----------



## pianolize

carterazo said:


> I have mainly Coach,  but have also dabbled into other brands - Massaccesi, Reed Krakoff, MK, RM, Dooney & Bourke and Brahmin. Oh I forgot that I  recently bought my first Tory Burch. I'm a total ho... [emoji23] [emoji1] [emoji2]


You've opened my eyes to Reed Krakoff thank you!!! A cpl years ago I stumbled onto a Tory Burch satchel, which I COMPLETELY didn't need, but it was such a gorgeous bag at such a crazy price/excellent condition at the consignment store, that I brought it home with me. For about a year I was upset with myself until I actually carried it- and I'm so glad I did! Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> I have mainly Coach,  but have also dabbled into other brands - Massaccesi, Reed Krakoff, MK, RM, Dooney & Bourke and Brahmin. Oh I forgot that I  recently bought my first Tory Burch. I'm a total ho... [emoji23] [emoji1] [emoji2]


I love your red RK bag!  It is amazing!  I mostly have Coach, Dooney, a few Brahmin, two Rebecca Minkoff Julian backpacks and some of the original GILI bags from QVC when Lisa Robertson was leading that line.  She had some nice bags but now find them not so nice so I've stopped looking at them.  They were all based on designer styles retooled for the every day wallet.


----------



## carterazo

pianolize said:


> You've opened my eyes to Reed Krakoff thank you!!! A cpl years ago I stumbled onto a Tory Burch satchel, which I COMPLETELY didn't need, but it was such a gorgeous bag at such a crazy price/excellent condition at the consignment store, that I brought it home with me. For about a year I was upset with myself until I actually carried it- and I'm so glad I did! Such a gorgeous bag!


You're welcome! I found him just as they were closing down. I was lucky to find some good bags on ebay.


Bagmedic said:


> I love your red RK bag!  It is amazing!  I mostly have Coach, Dooney, a few Brahmin, two Rebecca Minkoff Julian backpacks and some of the original GILI bags from QVC when Lisa Robertson was leading that line.  She had some nice bags but now find them not so nice so I've stopped looking at them.  They were all based on designer styles retooled for the every day wallet.


Thanks! It is the most gorgeous red orange ever.


----------



## Melodyjj

All of my bags are Coach at this moment. I have a very small handbag collection.
I currently own 4 bags: Gramercy, Mercer, Market Tote, Dinky. And I'm planning to get Rogue and Swagger sooner or later. The new Cooper Carryall and Dakotah Satchel look cute too.

I've decluttered my wardrobe a few times and downsized my handbag collection. I used to own MK, KS, RM, TB and Furla. I still love these brands. After a few years of shopping, collecting and using handbags, I become picky and started to know what kind of bag I prefer. I don't like bags that are too heavy. I don't like straps that dig into shoulders. I would love to have hands free option. I prefer soft and supple leather. Off course someone's tastes and needs change all the time. I find the Coach bags I own can fulfill my current needs and tastes.


----------



## Pagan

I've done some additions and deletions to my collection lately. I gave away three bags and two briefcases and added some small crossbody bags. I'm now down to bags that I really enjoy. In total, I have 17 bags. I fit them into categories though:

Bags for travel/single day (6) : Dinky/Dinky 24, Soho Crossbody - 4 all season, 2 summer
Work bags (5): Prince Street, Mercer, Swagger, Swagger Frame, Turnlock Carryall - 3 all season, 2 spring/summer
Casual full-size (5): Rogue 25/31, Ace - 3 all season, 2 spring/summer
Large travel bag (1): Rogue 36

This is about as big a collection as I want; if I wasn't working in a corporate setting, I'd eliminate my work bags (all but the Prince Street which is my favourite non-1941 bag). My little travel/single day bags don't get as much rotation as the others, but I don't mind that. They take up very little room and are a fun pop of colour for the day when I'm so inclined. I've stuck to neutralish full-size bags for most of my collection. I also have a few totes, but other than the Neverfull I don't use them as purses. I didn't bother including those because they're really briefcases for work. Like my work bags, I'd trim these down if I wasn't carrying work materials to/from the office. I don't see myself ever getting rid of my Le Pliage totes; I love them, they're comfortable to wear, and they're great for shopping/travel too. 

The only items on my maybe list are a red bag (I'm not looking for one but when I run across one I absolutely adore it will get added) and possibly a second NF (I'll buy in Europe this summer if I decide to go that way and save a few hundred dollars).

Bags/Colour
Ace Satchel - Black
Dinky 24  - Butterscotch, Black
Dinky with Tea Rose - Chalk
Mercer Satchel - Fog
Prince Street Satchel - Navy
Rogue 31 - Chalk, Steel Blue, Western Whipstitch
Rogue 25 with Tea Rose - Black
Rogue 36 - 1941 Saddle
Soft Swagger - Navy
Swagger Frame Satchel - Chalk
Turnlock Carryall 29  - Forest
Soho Crossbody: 1941 Red, Vermillion, Melon


----------



## Bagmedic

Pagan said:


> I've done some additions and deletions to my collection lately. I gave away three bags and two briefcases and added some small crossbody bags. I'm now down to bags that I really enjoy. In total, I have 17 bags. I fit them into categories though:
> 
> Bags for travel/single day (6) : Dinky/Dinky 24, Soho Crossbody - 4 all season, 2 summer
> Work bags (5): Prince Street, Mercer, Swagger, Swagger Frame, Turnlock Carryall - 3 all season, 2 spring/summer
> Casual full-size (5): Rogue 25/31, Ace - 3 all season, 2 spring/summer
> Large travel bag (1): Rogue 36
> 
> This is about as big a collection as I want; if I wasn't working in a corporate setting, I'd eliminate my work bags (all but the Prince Street which is my favourite non-1941 bag). My little travel/single day bags don't get as much rotation as the others, but I don't mind that. They take up very little room and are a fun pop of colour for the day when I'm so inclined. I've stuck to neutralish full-size bags for most of my collection. I also have a few totes, but other than the Neverfull I don't use them as purses. I didn't bother including those because they're really briefcases for work. Like my work bags, I'd trim these down if I wasn't carrying work materials to/from the office. I don't see myself ever getting rid of my Le Pliage totes; I love them, they're comfortable to wear, and they're great for shopping/travel too.
> 
> The only items on my maybe list are a red bag (I'm not looking for one but when I run across one I absolutely adore it will get added) and possibly a second NF (I'll buy in Europe this summer if I decide to go that way and save a few hundred dollars).
> 
> Bags/Colour
> Ace Satchel - Black
> Dinky 24  - Butterscotch, Black
> Dinky with Tea Rose - Chalk
> Mercer Satchel - Fog
> Prince Street Satchel - Navy
> Rogue 31 - Chalk, Steel Blue, Western Whipstitch
> Rogue 25 with Tea Rose - Black
> Rogue 36 - 1941 Saddle
> Soft Swagger - Navy
> Swagger Frame Satchel - Chalk
> Turnlock Carryall 29  - Forest
> Soho Crossbody: 1941 Red, Vermillion, Melon


Sounds like a well-rounded collection - like you outlined, some for spring/summer and some work all seasons.  Nice collection of styles, sizes and colors!


----------



## fayden

I have 3. Almost had 4 but returned the rogue size because I think it was too big for me.

Rogue 25 tea rose black
Dinky tea rose melon
mini swagger with blue butterflies.


----------



## SDfromND

I am down to only 4 Coach bags...I did a serious purge a few months back.  Donated about 5 Coach, 4 Kate Spade, 5 MK and couple Others...kept my favorites :
Scout hobo
Edie
Willis (oldest but favorite)
Logo cross body (this on is still in the chopping block)

Felt good to thin the collection - still have LV, Coach, Longchamp, KS, MK and Dooney and use them all in my rotation (other than that cross body ....) less is more I decided


----------



## Suzanne B.

SDfromND said:


> Felt good to thin the collection - still have LV, Coach, Longchamp, KS, MK and Dooney and use them all in my rotation (other than that cross body ....)* less is more I decided*


Several of us have decided the same thing.


----------



## MooMooVT

I have 9 Coach 1941 bags:

2 Rogue 25 - Chalk & Utility
2 Saddle 23 - Burnished Grey & Burnished Saddle
2 Soho - Vermilion & Black
3 Dinky - Chalk Cherry, Flax, & Saddle

I carry on the smaller size because I only work part time and don't carry a laptop, lunch, etc. I have a circa 1997 Beekman Briefcase if I do need to size up for work.

I want a red bag at some point but as @Pagan noted, waiting for the right bag to come along vs seeking out a red bag to fill a perceived hole.

This collection suits me nicely for a while. I really don't want more bags - save my holy grail of a Chloe Marcie that I plan to buy in April for my birthday. The Spring/Summer 2018 does nothing for me - but that's good. I tend toward fewer things that each pull more weight than lots of specialty items.


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> I have 9 Coach 1941 bags:
> 
> 2 Rogue 25 - Chalk & Utility
> 2 Saddle 23 - Burnished Grey & Burnished Saddle
> 2 Soho - Vermilion & Black
> 3 Dinky - Chalk Cherry, Flax, & Saddle
> 
> I carry on the smaller size because I only work part time and don't carry a laptop, lunch, etc. I have a circa 1997 Beekman Briefcase if I do need to size up for work.
> 
> I want a red bag at some point but as @Pagan noted, waiting for the right bag to come along vs seeking out a red bag to fill a perceived hole.
> 
> This collection suits me nicely for a while. I really don't want more bags - save my holy grail of a Chloe Marcie that I plan to buy in April for my birthday. The Spring/Summer 2018 does nothing for me - but that's good. I tend toward fewer things that each pull more weight than lots of specialty items.


Your collection is a nice size, and it's nice that you don't feel the need to have separate work and play. 

I think about 12 or so (including special occasion and a NF or two) would be my sweet spot without the corporate gig.

I'm with you on Spring/Summer 2018. There's not a single thing I like. I like the early 1941 bags so much better, without (what is to me) the excessive embellishment and definitely without the return of that ghastly signature print. I'll never warm up to that.


----------



## vivianyan

I counted mine and I can't believe I've had so many, I only started my collection 1 year ago.
I have 9 Coach bags, mostly from 1941.
3 Rogues
  - Rogue 31 in Steel blue
  - Rogue 31 in Black tea rose with Snake skin detail
  - Rogue 25 in Chalk tea rose
2 Saddle Bags
  - Western Rivets Saddle Bag in Black
  - Turn lock Saddle bag with gold hardware and chain
1 Badlands in Black and patchwork on the sides.
1 Dinky in multi-color tea rose
1 Parker in Black /w rivets
1 small cross-body I forgot what the name is.

several small SLGs(card holder, coin holder, cosmetic bag, etc.) and 3 pairs of shoes. 
All bought with-in a year . not including the bags I bought and sold (a saddle 17 with western rivets, a Suede leather Rogue 31 with western rivets.)


----------



## sb2

2 regular rogues- 1941 red, Prussian blue
2 rogue 25s- denim, dusty rose quilted
2 Tatum totes- Black, coral
1 Madison chain tote- punch pink
1tribeca tote- blue
2 Blair’s totes- black textured, blue color block
2 horse & carriage fabric totes- denim, black 
4 f/p phoebes- gold, ruby, lacquer blue, black snake sides
1 Edie- Black rivets
3 regular duffles 2012-13 version- midnight oak, lacquer blue, black rivet bottom, had 19 of these at 1 time 
1 mini east west duffle- cognac
1 Georgie- pink ruby
1 cortenay- Black
1 f/p Madison Christie mini- Black
2 mini prestons- Black/white edge, white/blue edge
1 mini borough- chain vapor
1 archival rambler- black
1 mini Lindsey shopper- brown
3 swagger crossbody/clutch- black, blue, dahlia 
1 Felicia- black python

That doesn’t include a under the bed big tote of slgs,  28 pairs of boots, heels, flip flops,


----------



## musiclover

sb2 said:


> 2 regular rogues- 1941 red, Prussian blue
> 2 rogue 25s- denim, dusty rose quilted
> 2 Tatum totes- Black, coral
> 1 Madison chain tote- punch pink
> 1tribeca tote- blue
> 2 Blair’s totes- black textured, blue color block
> 2 horse & carriage fabric totes- denim, black
> 4 f/p phoebes- gold, ruby, lacquer blue, black snake sides
> 1 Edie- Black rivets
> 3 regular duffles 2012-13 version- midnight oak, lacquer blue, black rivet bottom, had 19 of these at 1 time
> 1 mini east west duffle- cognac
> 1 Georgie- pink ruby
> 1 cortenay- Black
> 1 f/p Madison Christie mini- Black
> 2 mini prestons- Black/white edge, white/blue edge
> 1 mini borough- chain vapor
> 1 archival rambler- black
> 1 mini Lindsey shopper- brown
> 3 swagger crossbody/clutch- black, blue, dahlia
> 1 Felicia- black python
> 
> That doesn’t include a under the bed big tote of slgs,  28 pairs of boots, heels, flip flops,


Your collection sounds wonderful and gathered together over a long time.  I love a collection with history.  I'm envious of your 28 pairs of boots!


----------



## Lake Effect

SDfromND said:


> I am down to only 4 Coach bags...I did a serious purge a few months back.  Donated about 5 Coach, 4 Kate Spade, 5 MK and couple Others...kept my favorites :
> Scout hobo
> Edie
> Willis (oldest but favorite)
> Logo cross body (this on is still in the chopping block)
> 
> Felt good to thin the collection - still have LV, Coach, Longchamp, KS, MK and Dooney and use them all in my rotation (other than that cross body ....) less is more I decided





Suzanne B. said:


> Several of us have decided the same thing.



I still need to gather them up for an official count, but I guess 30-ish, mostly vintage. I am now organizing my bedroom, purging out clothes, shoes etc as things really piled up in the busyness of 2017. My goal is to hold buying at the moment and use what I have . The thread on 2018 Shop your closet  . . . is enlightening


----------



## sb2

musiclover said:


> Your collection sounds wonderful and gathered together over a long time.  I love a collection with history.  I'm envious of your 28 pairs of boots!



Thanks I started my coach affair in 2011 my first bag and a pair of heels was a congrats on quitting smoking reward to me lol and so it began... and the 28 pairs isn’t just boots that is combined all types of coach foot ware


----------



## tealocean

Pagan said:


> The turquoise Primrose Satchel was an impulse and I shouldn’t have gotten it. It’s one open compartment and just isn’t really my style. My daughter likes it so I’ll probably just give it to her. I liked the pop of colour but I’ll never use it more than a couple of days a year.
> 
> .


 Did you try it out yet, and end up giving it to your daughter or falling in love with it after all? I got the turquoise Primrose Satchel too for the color and was concerned I wouldn't like the style. Because I prefer a more structured bag, I would never have chosen it if not for it being such a gorgeous color (my favorite!).  I was intending to use it with the sides snapped, but that makes it more bulky to wear and less easy to get into. So I wear it with the long strap over my shoulder and I like the slim profile that way and how it feels like such a carefree, fun bag. It is definitely more casual and fun than my favorite bags, but I was happy to end up loving it! I do prefer the one open compartment because I keep all my things in little pouches in the bag so I can easily move them bag to bag and not damage the lining with ink or tears. I find this bag to fill a gap between my more structured bags and a tote, and just one is enough for me so far.


----------



## musiclover

sb2 said:


> Thanks I started my coach affair in 2011 my first bag and a pair of heels was a congrats on quitting smoking reward to me lol and so it began... and the 28 pairs isn’t just boots that is combined all types of coach foot ware


Congratulations on quitting smoking—you have amazing grit and fortitude.  

Your Coach foot ware collection is impressive!

I don’t have any Coach boots but I love Coach shoes, too, especially their pumps and heeled-sandals. They are so well-made and comfortable!


----------



## Pagan

tealocean said:


> Did you try it out yet, and end up giving it to your daughter or falling in love with it after all? I got the turquoise Primrose Satchel too for the color and was concerned I wouldn't like the style. Because I prefer a more structured bag, I would never have chosen it if not for it being such a gorgeous color (my favorite!).  I was intending to use it with the sides snapped, but that makes it more bulky to wear and less easy to get into. So I wear it with the long strap over my shoulder and I like the slim profile that way and how it feels like such a carefree, fun bag. It is definitely more casual and fun than my favorite bags, but I was happy to end up loving it! I do prefer the one open compartment because I keep all my things in little pouches in the bag so I can easily move them bag to bag and not damage the lining with ink or tears. I find this bag to fill a gap between my more structured bags and a tote, and just one is enough for me so far.


I ended up giving the bag to my son’s girlfriend. It wasn’t my daughter’s style either really. She likes more structured bags.

I don’t miss it; I’m happy to have found a better home for the bag.


----------



## tealocean

Pagan said:


> I ended up giving the bag to my son’s girlfriend. It wasn’t my daughter’s style either really. She likes more structured bags.
> 
> I don’t miss it; I’m happy to have found a better home for the bag.


I prefer structured bags too. I'm glad the color drew me in because I didn't instantly love this style. I'm glad you found a new home for yours!


----------



## gemidevi

Okay, I have way too many Coach purses. I use to work at a full price Coach store and generally went nuts buying purses and then hoarding them. Most, I have never used and are still in their original packing. I am a little embarrassed to even mention my number. I have tried to sell my purses, but no one buys them. I think I price them too high or I am too sensitive when I get a counteroffer I don't like! But I do give them away as gifts to a loved one. 

I have about 6 that are in my normal rotation.


----------



## Chiichan

I did a lot of purging and selling last year and am down to 4 Coach. My Willis, Sophia, Rogue, and my top handle.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I did some purging, too, and now I’m  down to my Nolita, Prince Street, Dinky, Mercer and Willis. 6 COACH bags in total.


----------



## CoachMaven

I am down to 18- One is my original Coach bag from 2000, and I won't ever part with it and one is more of a collector's piece, a small Hamptons kisslock bag from I want to say 2004 or somewhere around there? 16 of them I use. I pulled 10 of them recently, giving one away to a friend, and selling the other 9. It's time to downsize, it gets unmanageable for me.


----------



## lovingmybags

Okay, I just counted-26!  Not far from the 25 I estimated.  Save for one bag, everything else are from the recent years (2013 and after), when the borough was debuted.  Most (except the 2 saddle bags) are not from the 1941 collection.


----------



## fayden

I just bought my 4th Coach bag for my birthday. Rexy Dylan. I love it so much it makes me smile on rainy days. I'm now eyeing my 5th Coach bag! Yikes!


----------



## pianolize

fayden said:


> I just bought my 4th Coach bag for my birthday. Rexy Dylan. I love it so much it makes me smile on rainy days. I'm now eyeing my 5th Coach bag! Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3965955


So cute!!! Great birthday gift!!!


----------



## tealocean

pearlsnjeans said:


> I did some purging, too, and now I’m  down to my Nolita, Prince Street, Dinky, Mercer and Willis. 6 COACH bags in total.


Do you have photos here of your Nolita? I'd love to see one in action. Is it the regular size or mini? I like the angular shape of it in pictures. Or maybe yours is the other Nolita, not the triangular shaped one?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

tealocean said:


> Do you have photos here of your Nolita? I'd love to see one in action. Is it the regular size or mini? I like the angular shape of it in pictures. Or maybe yours is the other Nolita, not the triangular shaped one?



My Nolita is the small one. This is a photo from last summer:



I hope this helps.


----------



## tealocean

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Nolita is the small one. This is a photo from last summer:
> View attachment 3966569
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thank you! She is beautiful, especially as you have dressed her up! This is the one I was talking about. It looks kind of triangular from the side.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

tealocean said:


> Thank you! She is beautiful, especially as you have dressed her up! This is the one I was talking about. It looks kind of triangular from the side.



Thank you so much!  She is my favorite small bag; totally great for when I don't need to carry that much but still roomy enough to put a small lunch box.  I take her out on the summer when I don't have to carry a cardigan with me (I carry large totes for fall/winter/spring when I need to layer up).


----------



## tealocean

pearlsnjeans said:


> Thank you so much!  She is my favorite small bag; totally great for when I don't need to carry that much but still roomy enough to put a small lunch box.  I take her out on the summer when I don't have to carry a cardigan with me (I carry large totes for fall/winter/spring when I need to layer up).


It looks very ladylike and I LOVE that! I've been eyeing them on 6pm...there's a regular black one and two minis in a summery pink and blue. I think the mini would be too small for me (for my body shape, tall and large boned, hee). I'm on a shopping ban until I find my teal bag, and then I am just getting them for birthday/Christmas this year because I have gone bag crazy lately, and my family is confused....how will I ever use them all?  I'm running out of room since they're structured bags. If I stumble across a teal one though...watch out! That's funny! I hadn't thought of the totes for cooler weather, but you're right! Why am I not using them now? I use a zip tote a lot, but I've been saving my open tote for summer for some reason! I guess I am daydreaming of fun summer days and an open tote, but really now would be a good time to carry one with a plush scarf on top.


----------



## uclorox

chocolateturtle said:


> I may have caught the coach bug, and now I'm in love with the brand from bags to bag charms. It all started with the Rogue 2 weeks ago and now I have 4 (maybe 5 if I decide to keep one more) bags after visiting the boutiques and outlets, and 5 bag charms. I've never bought this many bags within such a short amount of time but I love them all.
> Ladies, how many do you have? Need to make myself feel better about these purchases.





chocolateturtle said:


> I may have caught the coach bug, and now I'm in love with the brand from bags to bag charms. It all started with the Rogue 2 weeks ago and now I have 4 (maybe 5 if I decide to keep one more) bags after visiting the boutiques and outlets, and 5 bag charms. I've never bought this many bags within such a short amount of time but I love them all.
> Ladies, how many do you have? Need to make myself feel better about these purchases.


I have at least 5 Coaches, for Christmas I went to the outlets and spent a fortune on handbags. Don't feel so bad. One trick, I'm trying to do is buy one very high priced handbag retail markup use it for at least a year. Maybe it will curve the edge off buying so many outlet bags.


----------



## uclorox

uclorox said:


> I have at least 5 Coaches, for Christmas I went to the outlets and spent a fortune on handbags. Don't feel so bad. One trick, I'm trying to do is buy one very high priced handbag retail markup use it for at least a year. Maybe it will curve the edge off buying so many outlet bags.


Six months to a year is not a bad duration to carry a purse around for. Try to buy high end retail ones, this told takes the edge off buying cheaper ones. Outlet ones.


----------



## SEWDimples

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Nolita is the small one. This is a photo from last summer:
> View attachment 3966569
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


This bag is really cute and I love it in this color. Twilly and pom adds a little extra something to the bag.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> Loving Coach family.


Have You Posted Your Bag Number?


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> Have You Posted Your Bag Number?


 I do not even know the number because of my large vintage and older bag collection. Search my name and you can find most of my reveals since I joined tPF.


----------



## dgphoto

I think I’m at 40 at the moment, including the vintage ones. [emoji15] I have no idea on SLGs...

I have been trying to list and sell five random bags a week just to thin the herd. My collection of all brands, not just Coach is out of control.


----------



## Bambieee

I'm pretty new to Coach so just one. I want to get an slg to match.


----------



## dgphoto

dgphoto said:


> I think I’m at 40 at the moment, including the vintage ones. [emoji15] I have no idea on SLGs...
> 
> I have been trying to list and sell five random bags a week just to thin the herd. My collection of all brands, not just Coach is out of control.



Shoot, I forgot about my spring/summer ones in storage. I’m out of control... [emoji51]

Here’s a photo of part of my stash:


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Shoot, I forgot about my spring/summer ones in storage. I’m out of control... [emoji51]
> 
> Here’s a photo of part of my stash:
> View attachment 3988974


That is more than I have!


----------



## Pagan

dgphoto said:


> Shoot, I forgot about my spring/summer ones in storage. I’m out of control... [emoji51]
> 
> Here’s a photo of part of my stash:
> View attachment 3988974


Wow! Is most of your collection Coach? I like how organized it all is; easy to see and find a bag.


----------



## stylesupplier

have one white, like my coach purses.


----------



## pianolize

Pagan said:


> Wow! Is most of your collection Coach? I like how organized it all is; easy to see and find a bag.


Me too, @dgphoto ! Do you never use the dust bags? I'm ALMOST ready to store some, but 1) I'm 'opposed' to storage, since I'm sure I'll never swap out, and 2) I use what I considered 'summer' bags in the winter, and VV.   I guess, excepting fur trim/straw, etc... they are somewhat interchangeable.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> Shoot, I forgot about my spring/summer ones in storage. I’m out of control... [emoji51]
> 
> Here’s a photo of part of my stash:
> View attachment 3988974


Beautiful sight! How do you store out of season bags?


----------



## dgphoto

tealocean said:


> Beautiful sight! How do you store out of season bags?



They are in dust bags and then in totes stacked in storage. I don’t really have that many in/out of season bags, maybe six to eight? Most of them are all year round type bags.  I got rid of most of my winter only bags (suedes, etc) earlier in the fall. I just wasn’t carrying them for the last few years.


----------



## dgphoto

Pagan said:


> Wow! Is most of your collection Coach? I like how organized it all is; easy to see and find a bag.



The top row is all vintage Dooney, second row is all vintage Coach and the rest are a mix of all types of brands. I’ve been selling off most of my vintage Dooney and more of the lower end bags as I get a nicer/better quality one of the same color. Also if I’ve carried a bag and it doesn’t give me “all the feels,” I’ve been putting that up for sale too.


----------



## tealocean

dgphoto said:


> They are in dust bags and then in totes stacked in storage. I don’t really have that many in/out of season bags, maybe six to eight? Most of them are all year round type bags.  I got rid of most of my winter only bags (suedes, etc) earlier in the fall. I just wasn’t carrying them for the last few years.


Thank you! I love your shelves! My bags are in dust bags in the closet and a few in an open flat tub under the bed. I'd rather see all the bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Currently? four. I have a few SLG and a 2 wallets. If i were to be honest not really into Coach anymore, admit it could be because i have yet to find that "right one" that makes my heart sing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dgphoto said:


> Shoot, I forgot about my spring/summer ones in storage. I’m out of control... [emoji51]
> 
> Here’s a photo of part of my stash:
> View attachment 3988974



Impressive! I gather you change bags often? I am terrible at not doing this probably why i am scaling back again.


----------



## dgphoto

HesitantShopper said:


> Impressive! I gather you change bags often? I am terrible at not doing this probably why i am scaling back again.



I do try to change in a daily basis just to rotate through them. I subscribe to the pouch method so it’s really easy. Everything is in three pouches (wallet, cosmetics, & headphones) except keys so I just dump them from one bag to another. Easy peasy... And like I said,  if I carry one and it just doesn’t work, I’ve been culling it and putting up for sale. I’ve got to trim back.


----------



## melissatrv

I have not made a Coach bag purchase in years.  The most recent item I bought was a feather charm.  I am surprised I still have 17 bags.  

7 of them are Madison Sophia's - Black smooth, Aubergine, Raspberry,  & Purple Gathered, Fuchsia, Burnt Orange Laser-cut, and Crimson Op-Art

Pink Parker (old Parker) shoulder bag w/rosegold hardware
3 Madison Audrey's - Ocelot, Jade Patent, and Purple Croc
Pewter Metallic City Tote
Madison Black Patent Sabrina with amber hardware
Madison Mia in Eggplant
Outlet tote I don't remember the name of
MFF Gallery in Pink Patchwork (my first Coach)
The only Vevers' era Coach bag I own is a Swagger 27 in Cherry metallic with gunmetal hardware

Some of these I have not carried in ages but it is such a hassle to sell and you practically have to give the bags away to move on ebay....I cannot believe some of these are selling for under $100 now


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> I have not made a Coach bag purchase in years.  The most recent item I bought was a feather charm.  I am surprised I still have 17 bags.
> 
> 7 of them are Madison Sophia's - Black smooth, Aubergine, Raspberry,  & Purple Gathered, Fuchsia, Burnt Orange Laser-cut, and Crimson Op-Art
> 
> Pink Parker (old Parker) shoulder bag w/rosegold hardware
> 3 Madison Audrey's - Ocelot, Jade Patent, and Purple Croc
> Pewter Metallic City Tote
> Madison Black Patent Sabrina with amber hardware
> Madison Mia in Eggplant
> Outlet tote I don't remember the name of
> MFF Gallery in Pink Patchwork (my first Coach)
> The only Vevers' era Coach bag I own is a Swagger 27 in Cherry metallic with gunmetal hardware
> 
> Some of these I have not carried in ages but it is such a hassle to sell and you practically have to give the bags away to move on ebay....I cannot believe some of these are selling for under $100 now


I'm down to 2 Sophias. Twins on the pink Parker. It is really a gorgeous bag. I don't carry it much but I'm not ready to part with it.


----------



## melissatrv

gemidevi said:


> Okay, I have way too many Coach purses. I use to work at a full price Coach store and generally went nuts buying purses and then hoarding them. Most, I have never used and are still in their original packing. I am a little embarrassed to even mention my number. I have tried to sell my purses, but no one buys them. I think I price them too high or I am too sensitive when I get a counteroffer I don't like! But I do give them away as gifts to a loved one.
> 
> I have about 6 that are in my normal rotation.


You sound like me....I am the same way.   I get insulted if I list a bag for $199 that I think is a bargain and someone offers me $99 for it!!!!    I have sold LV bags which really hold their value and even the MK bags I have sold on ebay sell quickly and for decent prices.   The Coach bags you have to practically sell for yard sale prices to move them.  I probably have about 10 I would list if  they would sell for a decent price.  I did sell a couple of keyfobs that sold for close to $200.  I got more for these than any of my bags


----------



## melissatrv

whateve said:


> I'm down to 2 Sophias. Twins on the pink Parker. It is really a gorgeous bag. I don't carry it much but I'm not ready to part with it.



You are one of the few members I see on here from back in the day    Which Sophia's do you still have?   I pack the Parker away with my summer clothes and then take it out during the season.  I love rosegold hardware and you hardly see bags using it anymore.  It is  a bigger bag than I usually carry but so light.   I hate how they have another bag named Parker now.  Seriously, how hard would it be to come up with unique style names?!


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> You are one of the few members I see on here from back in the day    Which Sophia's do you still have?   I pack the Parker away with my summer clothes and then take it out during the season.  I love rosegold hardware and you hardly see bags using it anymore.  It is  a bigger bag than I usually carry but so light.   I hate how they have another bag named Parker now.  Seriously, how hard would it be to come up with unique style names?!


I agree about the names!
The only two Sophias I have left are gray chevron (nylon) and wisteria embossed. They are both showing their age.


----------



## Suzanne B.

melissatrv said:


> I have not made a Coach bag purchase in years.  The most recent item I bought was a feather charm.  I am surprised I still have 17 bags.
> 
> 7 of them are Madison Sophia's - Black smooth, Aubergine, Raspberry,  & Purple Gathered, Fuchsia, Burnt Orange Laser-cut, and Crimson Op-Art
> 
> Pink Parker (old Parker) shoulder bag w/rosegold hardware
> 3 Madison Audrey's - Ocelot, Jade Patent, and Purple Croc
> Pewter Metallic City Tote
> Madison Black Patent Sabrina with amber hardware
> Madison Mia in Eggplant
> Outlet tote I don't remember the name of
> MFF Gallery in Pink Patchwork (my first Coach)
> The only Vevers' era Coach bag I own is a Swagger 27 in Cherry metallic with gunmetal hardware
> 
> Some of these I have not carried in ages but it is such a hassle to sell and you practically have to give the bags away to move on ebay....I cannot believe some of these are selling for under $100 now





whateve said:


> I'm down to 2 Sophias. Twins on the pink Parker. It is really a gorgeous bag. I don't carry it much but I'm not ready to part with it.


I parted with my last Sophia not very long ago, it was one of the embellished ones. I loved the Sophia so much back in the day that I ended up with about a dozen of them!   Even though they were all Sophia's, they were all different.....laser cut, croc, embellished, pleated, op art, python, the list goes on and on. Plus, some had the diagonal decorative strap and others had the decorative horizontal straps. And I used them all constantly back then.....then I got lazy and tired of constantly changing bags, plus I had too many bags and just got overwhelmed. So I purged and am much happier for it.


----------



## melissatrv

I hear you.  Getting a bit like that too.  I recently bought an "everyday bag" for the first time ever.  I was traveling so much and it got to be a pain to pack 3 purses for a week-long trip!  I want to be lower maintenance  




Suzanne B. said:


> I parted with my last Sophia not very long ago, it was one of the embellished ones. I loved the Sophia so much back in the day that I ended up with about a dozen of them!   Even though they were all Sophia's, they were all different.....laser cut, croc, embellished, pleated, op art, python, the list goes on and on. Plus, some had the diagonal decorative strap and others had the decorative horizontal straps. And I used them all constantly back then.....then I got lazy and tired of constantly changing bags, plus I had too many bags and just got overwhelmed. So I purged and am much happier for it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

whateve said:


> I agree about the names!
> The only two Sophias I have left are gray chevron (nylon) and wisteria embossed. They are both showing their age.


 
Not the Sophia tote then they reused that name too then?


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> Not the Sophia tote then they reused that name too then?


I guess they did. These were mine.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I'm a man and don't have handbags, but I do own many Coach products:

4 (red, brown, black/white, gray) signature billfold wallets with coin pouch (Leather embossed, signature and heritage stripes).

3 (black, black, tan) signature lanyard ids.

5 (tan, brown, black, black/white, black/blue) signature card cases (Heritage and Signature Stripes).

I hardly use any of the above anymore

What I now use:

11 (green, black/silver, black, black/white, black white mini, brown/gold, brown/tan, brown, brown/tan mini, orange/blue/tan, and red fruit mini skinnies) (9 are Signature Hamptons, Bleecker Multi and Fruit) 

For a total of 23. Note most of these were bought at the Coach Outlet, eBay and Poshmark (some pre loved). I didn't spend a whole lot on most compared to what some prices of things are now.


----------



## Suzanne B.

AManIntoFashion said:


> I'm a man and don't have handbags, but I do own many Coach products:
> 
> 4 (red, brown, black/white, gray) signature billfold wallets with coin pouch (Leather embossed, signature and heritage stripes).
> 
> 3 (black, black, tan) signature lanyard ids.
> 
> 5 (tan, brown, black, black/white, black/blue) signature card cases (Heritage and Signature Stripes).
> 
> I hardly use any of the above anymore
> 
> What I now use:
> 
> 11 (green, black/silver, black, black/white, black white mini, brown/gold, brown/tan, brown, brown/tan mini, orange/blue/tan, and red fruit mini skinnies) (9 are Signature Hamptons, Bleecker Multi and Fruit)
> 
> For a total of 23. Note most of these were bought at the Coach Outlet, eBay and Poshmark (some pre loved). I didn't spend a whole lot on most compared to what some prices of things are now.


Nice collection! But just because you are a male, that doesn’t preclude you from using a bag if you choose to do so. They make bags for men too.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Suzanne B. said:


> Nice collection! But just because you are a male, that doesn’t preclude you from using a bag if you choose to do so. They make bags for men too.



Thank you! You're right. I don't carry much on me, just my wallet and phone with the wallet having a keyring and sitting on my finger. (It might be from my school days) I hate carrying heavy things on my shoulder daily (traveling excluded). I give you ladies and gents who always carry bags a hand, because I could never do it! Haha.


----------



## pianolize

dgphoto said:


> They are in dust bags and then in totes stacked in storage. I don’t really have that many in/out of season bags, maybe six to eight? Most of them are all year round type bags.  I got rid of most of my winter only bags (suedes, etc) earlier in the fall. I just wasn’t carrying them for the last few years.





tealocean said:


> Thank you! I love your shelves! My bags are in dust bags in the closet and a few in an open flat tub under the bed. I'd rather see all the bags!


Don't they need to 'breathe' in there?! I'm still unpacking, so some are still in cardboard packing boxes. Wondering about storage but afraid to use the plastic bins... 




HesitantShopper said:


> Impressive! I gather you change bags often? I am terrible at not doing this probably why i am scaling back again.


Ever since 'organizing', I find that I reach for others much more often! I do the pouch thing, too. 



melissatrv said:


> You sound like me....I am the same way.   I get insulted if I list a bag for $199 that I think is a bargain and someone offers me $99 for it!!!!    I have sold LV bags which really hold their value and even the MK bags I have sold on ebay sell quickly and for decent prices.   The Coach bags you have to practically sell for yard sale prices to move them.  I probably have about 10 I would list if  they would sell for a decent price.  I did sell a couple of keyfobs that sold for close to $200.  I got more for these than any of my bags


 I feel the same way- if they're not selling for the price you're happy to off-load, I'm happier keeping them! Weird and eye-opening about the fobs. Maybe they 'date' less? I emotionally connect (inadvertently) to most bags I acquire, so it's a new concept for me, this in/out thing everyone's doing! I do appreciate having less clutter!!!  



Suzanne B. said:


> I parted with my last Sophia not very long ago, it was one of the embellished ones. I loved the Sophia so much back in the day that I ended up with about a dozen of them!   Even though they were all Sophia's, they were all different.....laser cut, croc, embellished, pleated, op art, python, the list goes on and on. Plus, some had the diagonal decorative strap and others had the decorative horizontal straps. And I used them all constantly back then.....then I got lazy and tired of constantly changing bags, plus I had too many bags and just got overwhelmed. So I purged and am much happier for it.


 I tended to get things I love in multiples (only if they are really different, our I'll just stick to my fave!) and always TRY to not do it; since then I'm happy to have the duplicates! No doubt I am purging at this point!!!


----------



## fayden

I just bought my 5th Coach bag. Absolutely love my little growing collection. I'll have to do a family shot soon!


----------



## luvpandas8

Only two [emoji854]


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Oh boy!  This thread got me thinking and I started counting in my head......I have around 20-30 Coach bags! [emoji33] 
I’m not even going to try and count SLG!!!!
I have other designers too, LV, YSL, Fendi, Gucci, MK, etc
I obviously have a problem!


----------



## elvisfan4life

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you! You're right. I don't carry much on me, just my wallet and phone with the wallet having a keyring and sitting on my finger. (It might be from my school days) I hate carrying heavy things on my shoulder daily (traveling excluded). I give you ladies and gents who always carry bags a hand, because I could never do it! Haha.


My other half never used a regular  wallet now he has a coach phone wallet


----------



## houseof999

Hmm I think my total count is still the same! I recently sold three and I just ordered 3. Lol. I have filtered out the black bags I don't want anymore and that's a coffee table full. So say about 10 are on the way out and no, ten more are not there way in. Lol! Well at least not till it's the next SAS. [emoji23]


----------



## whateve

elvisfan4life said:


> My other half never used a regular  wallet now he has a coach phone wallet


My husband hasn't carried a wallet in years, ever since he was pickpocketed. Now he carries his money with a large rubber band around it. When he found out that is the way the mafia carries their money, he was thrilled.


----------



## Pagan

whateve said:


> My husband hasn't carried a wallet in years, ever since he was pickpocketed. Now he carries his money with a large rubber band around it. When he found out that is the way the mafia carries their money, he was thrilled.


I love it! Your hsband sounds like a hoot.


----------



## solarsylver

The current number is 12, not counting small leather goods. I'm trying to be careful and only buy pieces that I absolutely love, but there are still SO MANY!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> My husband hasn't carried a wallet in years, ever since he was pickpocketed. Now he carries his money with a large rubber band around it. When he found out that is the way the mafia carries their money, he was thrilled.


How does he carry his license, credit cards, insurance card, etc? Hubby wants to get rid of his wallet, but hasn't figured out what would work for him. I'm thinking a money clip carried in his front pocket maybe?


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> How does he carry his license, credit cards, insurance card, etc? Hubby wants to get rid of his wallet, but hasn't figured out what would work for him. I'm thinking a money clip carried in his front pocket maybe?


He puts the cards in the middle, then folds the money over them, puts the rubber band around all. The rubber band wouldn't really work well without the cards to add some stiffness. He uses the rubber bands they have on broccoli at the grocery store. He puts it in his front pocket.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> He puts the cards in the middle, then folds the money over them, puts the rubber band around all. The rubber band wouldn't really work well without the cards to add some stiffness. He uses the rubber bands they have on broccoli at the grocery store. He puts it in his front pocket.


Thanks!


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> My husband hasn't carried a wallet in years, ever since he was pickpocketed. Now he carries his money with a large rubber band around it. When he found out that is the way the mafia carries their money, he was thrilled.


This cracked me up!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

elvisfan4life said:


> My other half never used a regular  wallet now he has a coach phone wallet



Neat! I'll have to check those out. Regular wallets are so bulky and uncomfortable. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

whateve said:


> My husband hasn't carried a wallet in years, ever since he was pickpocketed. Now he carries his money with a large rubber band around it. When he found out that is the way the mafia carries their money, he was thrilled.



Hehe that's the best!!


----------



## meepabeep

I've had 16 bags and 2 wallets in my lifetime, and am down to 6 bags and 1 wallet, which are all keepers. I think, lol.


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I've had 16 bags and 2 wallets in my lifetime, and am down to 6 bags and 1 wallet, which are all keepers. I think, lol.


There is no way I can remember how many I've had in my lifetime! I remember getting my first when I was 13.


----------



## CoachMaven

Yeah, if you're asking lifetime, that's probably triple digits at this point....


----------



## stylesupplier

Have two currently, a white Coach bag is my favor.


----------



## meepabeep

The number might reach triple digits for handbags in general. For some reason I remember the Coach number, and I've definitely had more of them than any other brand. I guess I do have a favorite brand


----------



## Pagan

My Coach collection is shrinking; I just pulled three other bags to donate. I've been spoiled by 1941 bags and now I have trouble liking the others. I'm down to three non-1941 bags; the Prince Satchel in Navy, the Soft Swagger in Navy and the Mercer Satchel in Fog. I really love the utility of the Prince and how nice the leather is on the Soft Swagger, and neither have obvious Coach branding with the tags removed (which is what I prefer). My husband gave me the Mercer Satchel as a birthday present so I feel a bit guilty passing it on. I'll wait until fall and see if I reach for it a bit more. If not, I'll find it a good home. i'm considering splurging on a black or camel classic office bag (maybe the Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour), so if I make room for a bag like that the Mercer will go because it will become redundant. 

I'm down to 9 full size Coach bags (5 Rogues, Ace Satchel, bags above), 3 Dinky/Dinky 24 and 3 Soho Crossbody bags. I love the Dinky 24 size for travel or the day, my Tea Rose Chalk Dinky doubles as a summer dressy bag (with the strap doubled) and the Soho's take virtually no room and are just a fun pop of colour.

It's become clear to me that I generally prefer more neutral bags in classic styles and that I do not want a lot of embellishment or branding. I do have two Tea Rose bags that I love, but that's more the exception that the rule. If I'm going to go for a pop of colour, I'll generally do it in a smaller bag that I just carry for the day. I have a red full size bag, but red is my favourite colour and I wear it a lot. It's almost a neutral in my wardrobe.

I would still add an occasional Coach 1941 bag or SLGs to my collection (I love the trifold wallets although I have enough), but I'm increasingly branching into other brands and I expect that to continue. I wish I'd gotten a passport holder from the holiday line last year; I'll definitely pick one of those up if they come back again. The quality for 1941 items rivals higher end companies and at a much more comfortable price point. I love the 1941 line.


----------



## jany park

i have 7 bag


----------



## kreestole

I am really trying to keep my number down but it is so hard because I find myself wanting a new bag about every 3-4 months. I just bought a new one and now I have 4. I chose to sell 3 I wasn’t using much to get the total number down to 3 and then I added the 4th. 

I have a Berry Alexandra, a Black with contrast trim Kelsey, a Dark Denim Shoulder Duffle, and my newest addition is a Leaf Faye Carryall.  Since all 4 are very different sizes, colors, and styles, my hope is that I have enough variety to change it up once in a while and love what I have.


----------



## tealocean

kreestole said:


> I am really trying to keep my number down but it is so hard because I find myself wanting a new bag about every 3-4 months. I just bought a new one and now I have 4. I chose to sell 3 I wasn’t using much to get the total number down to 3 and then I added the 4th.
> 
> I have a Berry Alexandra, a Black with contrast trim Kelsey, a Dark Denim Shoulder Duffle, and my newest addition is a Leaf Faye Carryall.  Since all 4 are very different sizes, colors, and styles, my hope is that I have enough variety to change it up once in a while and love what I have.


What a lovely mix you have! I look forward to the day that I've narrowed down my favorites and can pass along the excess!


----------



## meepabeep

meepabeep said:


> I've had 16 bags and 2 wallets in my lifetime, and am down to 6 bags and 1 wallet, which are all keepers. I think, lol.



I now have 9 Coach bags, which is half of my collection (18 total), and I don't have any repeats of the other brands (although, I have a feeling that will change someday, lol).


----------



## brightblonde

I currently have 3 small bags + 1 wristlet.  I downsized what I carry.  So I gifted my larger bags to family members.


----------



## fayden

I currently have 7 Coach bags. All are 1941 bags except for 1 butterfly swagger. I keep debating if I want to sell it or not. But it's the bag that pulled me back in to Coach in the first place.


----------



## KermitSF

Well I only have one coach bag and one coach wristlet. But I have about 10 regular handbags! Different brands and styles. I recently got rid of a few. Trying to keep it to 10 or under


----------



## KawaiiMira

Let’s see... I have 4 Coach purses, 1 diaper bag, and 2 wristlets. I’m currently looking for a new crossbody bag, because I will want to be more hands-free when out and about with my baby girl (I always put the diaper bag in the bottom compartment in her stroller). I joke with my husband that she has a bigger Coach bag than me


----------



## bellesister

I have about 8 Coach bags (and many more from other brands). 3 are acquired pre-2010, and 1 in 2016 and another three this year  I plan to sell or give away 2 bags from pre-2010. I used to have more collection from the factory outlet ones but I have already gotten rid of those and will no longer buy Coach MFF again ever. And I have a few FP bags that I have my eye on, just need to save the money for them


----------



## Hepill9

Between my daughter and I,we have 7


----------



## Suzanne B.

I think a lot of people's closets have probably changed since this thread was started.....I know mine has changed a lot. I went from using medium sized bags such as the Sophia and Kelsey (the FP originals) to using LARGE totes (life circumstances had me carrying a lot more items every time I left home). Those circumstances have come and gone, so I no longer need large totes, but found I still prefer totes. So I have a couple of medium sized bags and a few medium totes, 9 bags total with only 2 being Coach. My closet now consists of 2 Coach, a MK, a Prada, a Louis Vuitton, a Gucci, a Jimmy Choo, a Tory Burch and a Dooney.....and I'm happy with that amount. I have enough variety and they all get put to good use.


----------



## Bagmedic

Suzanne B. said:


> I think a lot of people's closets have probably changed since this thread was started.....I know mine has changed a lot. I went from using medium sized bags such as the Sophia and Kelsey (the FP originals) to using LARGE totes (life circumstances had me carrying a lot more items every time I left home). Those circumstances have come and gone, so I no longer need large totes, but found I still prefer totes. So I have a couple of medium sized bags and a few medium totes, 9 bags total with only 2 being Coach. My closet now consists of 2 Coach, a MK, a Prada, a Louis Vuitton, a Gucci, a Jimmy Choo, a Tory Burch and a Dooney.....and I'm happy with that amount. I have enough variety and they all get put to good use.


Sounds like a wise collection with the key being they are getting use.  I'm home cleaning closets and weeding out so much stuff that while really nice....I don't use/wear because I don't want it to get dirty (light suede shearling moto vest) so off it goes to be sold!


----------



## MaryThorpe

vivianyan said:


> I counted mine and I can't believe I've had so many, I only started my collection 1 year ago.
> I have 9 Coach bags, mostly from 1941.
> 3 Rogues
> - Rogue 31 in Steel blue
> - Rogue 31 in Black tea rose with Snake skin detail
> - Rogue 25 in Chalk tea rose
> 2 Saddle Bags
> - Western Rivets Saddle Bag in Black
> - Turn lock Saddle bag with gold hardware and chain
> 1 Badlands in Black and patchwork on the sides.
> 1 Dinky in multi-color tea rose
> 1 Parker in Black /w rivets
> 1 small cross-body I forgot what the name is.
> 
> several small SLGs(card holder, coin holder, cosmetic bag, etc.) and 3 pairs of shoes.
> All bought with-in a year . not including the bags I bought and sold (a saddle 17 with western rivets, a Suede leather Rogue 31 with western rivets.)


Do you still have your saddle bag with western rivets? Is yours made in turkey?


----------



## ConsciFashion

I've got three. Use them all for work. One is a hobo, other two are smaller sling purses. Coach is beautiful and I love their aesthetic way more than other contemporary brands like MK, Marc Jacobs etc.


----------



## MaryThorpe

I went from 0 to 10 in a month ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️. I fell in love with the 1941 collection,  just in time for sales and with super deals from poshmark canada, I am mostly into previous limited edition of models. I know own:
- 1 dinky , metallic rose from 2017 holiday. 
-Dinky in Tea Rose & Crystals
-Dinky  24- tattoo 
-sadle 23 with flower print and calf hair
-ALexa croc style
-Rogue 31 in mettalic  gray
-Rogue stachel in chalk
-Rogue crossbody
- bouquet praire satchel 
-swagger 20 with links
- joint


----------



## rose10

I had a lot at one point- scored them from the outlets, when they had a generous return policy. When the policy changed- returned all with tags still attached to them- dint make sense to keep them if i hadn't worn them in over a year.. . Sold 2and now i have:
3 coach bags-Black violet phoebe, Navy blue nomad and Dusty pink grace that i got yesterday.. 
2 michael kors
1 alexander wang
1 louis vuitton

am already eyeing a rouge and a kisslock, should i be lucky enough to pick them from the outlet!!


----------



## MooMooVT

I have:

Vintage(ish):
1) Canteen Bag (circa 1996)
2) Beekman briefcase (circa 1998)
3) Unknown top handle bag (circa 2010)
4) Unknown thrift find (circa 2010)

1941 Collection:
1) Saddle Grey
2) Saddle Saddle
3) Rogue Chalk 25
4) Rogue Utility 25
5) Soho Vermillion
6) Soho Black
7) Dinky Saddle
8) Dinky Cherry
9) Dinky Flax
10) Unknown Outlet bag (2019 LV Alma BB style bag gifted to me)
Several coin purses and SLG's


----------



## Moxisox

I just gave a few to my mom and my daughter, so I’m left with 23. And I have about 30 SLG’s. In addition I have 7 LV bags and 7 LV SLG’s, 7 longchamp, and about 10 fossil. I think that’s most of them.


----------



## inkfade

Coach Nomad crossbody in dark denim
Coach Nomad crossbody in dark cherry
Coach Nomad crossbody in burnished saddle (thinking about getting rid of this one, I never wear it)
Coach large Rexy wristlet/clutch

Then a few small Coach leather card cases, etc. that I enjoy switching between every few months or so. Also a Rexy charm that's been fixed to my MJ crossbody tote for months now. Used to have a lot more Coach items, but decided to list a bunch of stuff and feel much better with my littler collection. Makes me more conscious about new purchases, remembering how much I used to have and feeling overwhelmed with it.


----------



## houseof999

MooMooVT said:


> I have:
> 
> Vintage(ish):
> 1) Canteen Bag (circa 1996)
> 2) Beekman briefcase (circa 1998)
> 3) Unknown top handle bag (circa 2010)
> 4) Unknown thrift find (circa 2010)
> 
> 1941 Collection:
> 1) Saddle Grey
> 2) Saddle Saddle
> 3) Rogue Chalk 25
> 4) Rogue Utility 25
> 5) Soho Vermillion
> 6) Soho Black
> 7) Dinky Saddle
> 8) Dinky Cherry
> 9) Dinky Flax
> 10) Unknown Outlet bag (2019 LV Alma BB style bag gifted to me)
> Several coin purses and SLG's


Can I please see pics of your unknown bags?


----------



## Greenone

I was given my first coach bag at age 9 or so back in the 80s and have been buying them almost exclusively most of my life.  At present I have around 80 or so bags and 30 wallets.  It's kind of a sickness.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

My most recent purchase brings me up to 10 bags. I have:  

Large Madison Madeline
Swagger Tote 
Swagger Crossbody with Willow Floral Detail
Chelsea Champlain Hayden Crossbody
Tabby WOC (don’t recall exact name)
1941 Link Duffle
Alexa
Dark Denim/Snakeskin Rogue 36
Coach x Rodarte Large Sequin Pouch
Rambler in Hibiscus


----------



## whateve

Greenone said:


> I was given my first coach bag at age 9 or so back in the 80s and have been buying them almost exclusively most of my life.  At present I have around 80 or so bags and 30 wallets.  It's kind of a sickness.


I have that sickness too but I don't want to be cured.


----------



## Amazona

Grey Nolita 19, black vintage Penny, brown cc Rocket Field tote, and a Taupe Cassie. Makes 4, and I'm very happy with that number.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I have 8 Coach bags:
1 Ergo Hobo Bag- Black Leather
2 Legacy Mini Soho Bag- Black Leather w/Silver HW
3 East West Swingpack- Blue Leather w/Gold HW
4 Lyla Double Gusset Crossbody- Hot Pink Leather w/Gold HW
5 Small Kelsey Satchel- Hot Pink Leather w/Silver HW
6 Parker with Ombre Quilting - Black & Multicolor Leather w/ Gunmetal HW
7 1941 Frame Saddle Bag- Black Leather w/Gold HW
8 Originals Turnlock Pouch- Pink Leather w/Gold Turnlock

I also have a wristlet, a wallet (I may sell it) and a pair of rain boots.  I’m pleased with my Coach collection.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> My most recent purchase brings me up to 10 bags. I have:
> 
> Large Madison Madeline
> Swagger Tote
> Swagger Crossbody with Willow Floral Detail
> Chelsea Champlain Hayden Crossbody
> Tabby WOC (don’t recall exact name)
> 1941 Link Duffle
> Alexa
> Dark Denim/Snakeskin Rogue 36
> Coach x Rodarte Large Sequin Pouch
> Rambler in Hibiscus



10 is a nice round number.  I may buy 2 more bags so I can get to 10 lol.


----------



## houseof999

I'm still counting...


----------



## Alexa5

houseof999 said:


> I'm still counting...


We will check back in a couple of weeks!  lol


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> We will check back in a couple of weeks!  lol


Honestly it goes up and down all the time. I need to count only the ones I know for sure are keepers for me. From the top of my head I can say for sure my two bookshelves full of 1941 bags are staying. So there.. I'm already over 40 there easily.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Honestly it goes up and down all the time. I need to count only the ones I know for sure are keepers for me. From the top of my head I can say for sure my two bookshelves full of 1941 bags are staying. So there.. I'm already over 40 there easily.


I have 19 that aren't Coach. My Coach number is over 40 too.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I have 19 that aren't Coach. My Coach number is over 40 too.


I'm also very sure I have at least 40 vintage Coach that I can't part with either. I just haven't gone through the process of elimination because the prices of them in decent condition have sky rocketed.. Also a bunch of them I don't know if they work for me till I rehab and use them. I'll get to them eventually. So far I've decided to get rid of watermelon totes because they are handbags only, plus bags that are strictly shoulder bags and the strap can't be switched out, some crossbody bags that have non detachable non adjustable straps.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I'm also very sure I have at least 40 vintage Coach that I can't part with either. I just haven't gone through the process of elimination because the prices of them in decent condition have sky rocketed.. Also a bunch of them I don't know if they work for me till I rehab and use them. I'll get to them eventually. So far I've decided to get rid of watermelon totes because they are handbags only, plus bags that are strictly shoulder bags and the strap can't be switched out, some crossbody bags that have non detachable non adjustable straps.


I can't part with my watermelon tote even if I only carry it once a year. It is too special, being pre-creed and suede. I did get rid of my slim satchels for that reason. I have a couple others that are hand carry only, like the stroll tote. I can't part with that one either. The colors are just too amazing.

I am not motivated to rehab anymore. I have supplies coming for two nearly finished rehabs that I know I'm going to sell, so maybe I'll get those finished and out of the house.

I haven't hardly carried anything in a year, so I'm not putting anything on the chopping block until I can carry them again to decide.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I can't part with my watermelon tote even if I only carry it once a year. It is too special, being pre-creed and suede. I did get rid of my slim satchels for that reason. I have a couple others that are hand carry only, like the stroll tote. I can't part with that one either. The colors are just too amazing.
> 
> I am not motivated to rehab anymore. I have supplies coming for two nearly finished rehabs that I know I'm going to sell, so maybe I'll get those finished and out of the house.
> 
> I haven't hardly carried anything in a year, so I'm not putting anything on the chopping block until I can carry them again to decide.


Same here. The other day I carried around a daypack (9960) in the house. I wasn't going anywhere but I just wanted to know if it would work. Well, I'm only 5' with petite frame and the strap kept falling off my shoulder even when set at the shortest setting. I'm bummed but I have to let them go. I also have Bonnie Cashin bags that are strictly handbags but I can't part with them either. The stroll tote is one of them.  I have bags that I could get rid of but I don't want to. I hunted down some older styles for $50 or less and I don't want to get rid of them either. I also have another bookshelf of non Coach bags. I will eventually get rid of some duplicates but I'm not sure how to decide which color can go? I can get rid of neutrals easily but when it comes to colors I have a much harder time.


----------



## CoachMaven

I just looked back at my former responses and chuckled. That was pre-vintage collection. With those I'm close to 40 now. I'm just glad I grabbed them prior to the vintage resurgence and prices weren't so high.


----------



## starbucksqueen

16
Not counting wallets, wristlets. I might have replied earlier.  I hadn't added any Coach since 2014. It's just a return to the more classic designs and really good prices prompted me to add some. I'm glad I did because it looks like Coach discontinued some pieces such as the Rambler.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I'm also very sure I have at least 40 vintage Coach that I can't part with either. I just haven't gone through the process of elimination because the prices of them in decent condition have sky rocketed.. Also a bunch of them I don't know if they work for me till I rehab and use them. I'll get to them eventually. So far I've decided to get rid of watermelon totes because they are handbags only, plus bags that are strictly shoulder bags and the strap can't be switched out, some crossbody bags that have non detachable non adjustable straps.


I have a bunch of small I don't use often or at all; I call them my small bag collection   I just like them and that's find for now.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I'm still counting...


At least you are brave enough to count.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I can't part with my watermelon tote even if I only carry it once a year. It is too special, being pre-creed and suede. I did get rid of my slim satchels for that reason. I have a couple others that are hand carry only, like the stroll tote. I can't part with that one either. The colors are just too amazing.
> 
> I am not motivated to rehab anymore. I have supplies coming for two nearly finished rehabs that I know I'm going to sell, so maybe I'll get those finished and out of the house.
> 
> I haven't hardly carried anything in a year, so I'm not putting anything on the chopping block until I can carry them again to decide.


I wouldn't part with that suede bag either.


----------



## houseof999

Minus one! Just sold another one! Though I probably bought 20 this year already.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Minus one! Just sold another one! Though I probably bought 20 this year already.


That's not even one a day!


----------



## vsethichaiyen

I currently have 4 coach bags:
- Black Hutton so expensive but I love it-
- Jade white with patchwork 
- 2 crossbody

I use the 2 crossbody A LOT compared to the more expensive Hutton and Jade.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That's not even one a day!


No I checked. If I add all scarf, wallet etc with my bags I did buy one a day. Lol!


----------



## youngpurselover97

I’m a baby here  I only have two coach bags so far. I also recently bought 1 for my mom. What’s funny is all those 3 coach bags I bought have snakeskin details on them.
I own a rogue 25 in melon with snakeskin detail and a dreamer in chalk with snakeskin detail. I absolutely love them and their design look so pretty with the snakeskin. So when I saw a Mason Carryall in oxblood with snakeskin detail on sale on the Germany website last month, I bought it instantly for my mom. The mason is really beautiful eventhough it’s not suitable for my age, but my mom suits it really well and she likes it very much.

Anyways I compared the leather on the rogue, dreamer, and mason and there really is a difference in the quality between regular and 1941 coach.


----------



## Pebbles1

I have about 24 coach bags, most of which were obtained in the last year (I blame quarantine), but 45 bags in all when I add other brands.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> No I checked. If I add all scarf, wallet etc with my bags I did buy one a day. Lol!


I'm ashamed at how many Amazon orders I had in 2020.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'm ashamed at how many Amazon orders I had in 2020.



2020 was a very unusual year. You did what you had to to cope with it. Don't be so hard on yourself! Besides IIRC, didn't you buy mostly useful things?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> 2020 was a very unusual year. You did what you had to to cope with it. Don't be so hard on yourself! Besides IIRC, didn't you buy mostly useful things?


I guess so, but there were some cheap clothes and doodads I didn't need.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I guess so, but there were some cheap clothes and doodads I didn't need.


Um... Yeah with that logic... I didn't *need* ANY of my bags!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Um... Yeah with that logic... I didn't *need* ANY of my bags!!


Need is subjective. As long as they are going to get used and they make you happy, you need them.


----------



## MooMooVT

I may have posted earlier but here's my current haul:

2 Rogue 25 - Chalk & Utility
3 Dinky - Cherry, Saddle, Flax
2 Saddle - Saddle & Grey - both burnished
2 Soho - Black and orange
- my daily use zippy wallet
- Circa 1997 Beekman briefcase
- Circa 2009 shoulder Satchel


----------



## paula3boys

houseof999 said:


> 2020 was a very unusual year. You did what you had to to cope with it. Don't be so hard on yourself! Besides IIRC, didn't you buy mostly useful things?





whateve said:


> I guess so, but there were some cheap clothes and doodads I didn't need.


How I felt at times


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I'm ashamed at how many Amazon orders I had in 2020.





houseof999 said:


> 2020 was a very unusual year. You did what you had to to cope with it. Don't be so hard on yourself! Besides IIRC, didn't you buy mostly useful things?





whateve said:


> I guess so, but there were some cheap clothes and doodads I didn't need.


I agree with house. This was a year like no other. I spent a lot of time with Ben and Jerry I didn’t need to But as long as  I know it is not a good long term strategy, and make myself aware of that I can *make adjustments* I can see it for what is was and move on. I am sure as we emerge from this, we will all recognize stuff we did, like living in sweat pants or purchasing-fill in the blank-was just coping and we will return to regular programming.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I agree with house. This was a year like no other. I spent a lot of time with Ben and Jerry I didn’t need to But as long as  I know it is not a good long term strategy, and make myself aware of that I can *make adjustments* I can see it for what is was and move on. I am sure as we emerge from this, we will all recognize stuff we did, like living in sweat pants or purchasing-fill in the blank-was just coping and we will return to regular programming.


I just spent an insane amount on candy!


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, here is my number of Coach bags: 66!!! I have been trying to tell myself, somewhere between 3 and 4 dozen .

57 are vintage
14 are tote, brief, business style bags (eta this info)
7 are in the rehab pile/stalled in process
11 are in the sell/donate pile (mostly inexpensive, I will attempt to sell locally and if I can't by the end of 2021, I will donate them).
This does not include pouches. I will work on that list and a list of fobs, catalogs and scarves. I have above 5 vintage Dooney's too.
I made some purchases in the last year I absolutely loved and some I wished completely wished I hadn't. Since I buy second hand, usually vintage with the goal of rehabbing, returning is not an option. Toward the end of last year, I made the decision I wanted to make an action plan to clear out my living space and re-organize what I do have. Clothes, books, kitchen, paper work, my work from area, etc. And that includes my hobby, vintage Coach!
My goal for the end of March is to create a spread sheet of all my bags so I can clearly see what I have and really think about what I want to keep and what I want to acquire.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, here is my number of Coach bags: 66!!! I have been trying to tell myself, somewhere between 3 and 4 dozen .
> 
> 57 are vintage
> 14 are tote, brief, business style bags
> 7 are in the rehab pile
> 11 are in the sell/donate pile (mostly inexpensive, I will attempt to sell locally and if I can't by the end of 2021, I will donate them).
> This does not include pouches. I will work on that list and a list of fobs, catalogs and scarves. I have above 5 vintage Dooney's too.
> I made some purchases in the last year I absolutely loved and some I wished completely wished I hadn't. Since I buy second hand, usually vintage with the goal of rehabbing, returning is not an option. Toward the end of last year, I made the decision I wanted to make an action plan to clear out my living space and re-organize what I do have. Clothes, books, kitchen, paper work, my work from area, etc. And that includes my hobby, Coach!
> My goal for the end of March is to create a spread sheet of all my bags so I can what I have and really think about what I want to keep and what I want to acquire.


LOL 67, I forgot my Sling Bag!


----------



## pianolize

MaryThorpe said:


> I went from 0 to 10 in a month ‍♀‍♀‍♀. I fell in love with the 1941 collection,  just in time for sales and with super deals from poshmark canada, I am mostly into previous limited edition of models. I know own:
> - 1 dinky , metallic rose from 2017 holiday.
> -Dinky in Tea Rose & Crystals
> -Dinky  24- tattoo
> -sadle 23 with flower print and calf hair
> -ALexa croc style
> -Rogue 31 in mettalic  gray
> -Rogue stachel in chalk
> -Rogue crossbody
> - bouquet praire satchel
> -swagger 20 with links
> - joint


I totally hear you. The Rogues struck me like no other!!! Like they were completely designed for me personally!!! I keep thinking I have waaaay too many, but seriously they are gorgeous, I love them, and they are soooo functional in all their configurations!!!


----------



## pianolize

youngpurselover97 said:


> I’m a baby here  I only have two coach bags so far. I also recently bought 1 for my mom. What’s funny is all those 3 coach bags I bought have snakeskin details on them.
> I own a rogue 25 in melon with snakeskin detail and a dreamer in chalk with snakeskin detail. I absolutely love them and their design look so pretty with the snakeskin. So when I saw a Mason Carryall in oxblood with snakeskin detail on sale on the Germany website last month, I bought it instantly for my mom. The mason is really beautiful eventhough it’s not suitable for my age, but my mom suits it really well and she likes it very much.
> 
> Anyways I compared the leather on the rogue, dreamer, and mason and there really is a difference in the quality between regular and 1941 coach.


Agreed!!! I'm in love with those 1941 w snake trim anything.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, here is my number of Coach bags: 66!!! I have been trying to tell myself, somewhere between 3 and 4 dozen .
> 
> 57 are vintage
> 14 are tote, brief, business style bags (eta this info)
> 7 are in the rehab pile/stalled in process
> 11 are in the sell/donate pile (mostly inexpensive, I will attempt to sell locally and if I can't by the end of 2021, I will donate them).
> This does not include pouches. I will work on that list and a list of fobs, catalogs and scarves. I have above 5 vintage Dooney's too.
> I made some purchases in the last year I absolutely loved and some I wished completely wished I hadn't. Since I buy second hand, usually vintage with the goal of rehabbing, returning is not an option. Toward the end of last year, I made the decision I wanted to make an action plan to clear out my living space and re-organize what I do have. Clothes, books, kitchen, paper work, my work from area, etc. And that includes my hobby, vintage Coach!
> My goal for the end of March is to create a spread sheet of all my bags so I can clearly see what I have and really think about what I want to keep and what I want to acquire.


I've used spreadsheets for my collection since 2010. I have one spreadsheet organized by acquisition date and another organized by color.


----------



## MaryThorpe

pianolize said:


> I totally hear you. The Rogues struck me like no other!!! Like they were completely designed for me personally!!! I keep thinking I have waaaay too many, but seriously they are gorgeous, I love them, and they are soooo functional in all their configurations!!!



Lol my collection has completely change I have sold my rogues and kept only the metallic grey 30,I found out I dlnt love the Rogues lol; I  gifted the prairie Satchel to my sister and sold the dinky crystals and swagger links and a lot of other ones ..
But added some other styles , I now have:  
- coche tote 34 tattoo from the collab with Chelsea Champlain
- 2coach dreamer tattoo : the one with whipstich and the dreamer tatto evergreen also from Chelsea Champlain collab
-vintage Lindsay hand painted by Chelsea Champlain
-pink metallic dinky 1941
-dinky 1941 beatnik 
-dinky originals in colorblock- had it customized by coach create
-3 saddle 23 1941 : wester rivets from 2016; calf hair flower print and the black one and had it customized by coach create
- saddle 1941 in flax
-Ace satchel from the 75 anniversary 
-rogue satchel in chalk and had it customized by coach create
-coach x tabitha simmoms in large zone with rivets 
-Large saddle 1941 with whipstich in chalk with suede interior  from 2017 
-2 shadow crossbody in pink and chalk (those are meant to be for my girls when they become teens ) 
- callie clutch the 1941 style my husband had it customized with coach create pins 
I added some pictures   in case you haven't seen the models because except for the beat bag and dinky originals corblock I only get the older 1941 models either in the second hand market or the outlets


----------



## Voodoo

This many


----------



## MiaKay

I have six bags and two wallets. I thought the number was higher for some reason. 

- Legacy duffle in black cherry 
- Cassie in black
- Rogue in metallic graphite
- Tabby hobo in saddle
- Emery in elm
- 1941 duffle in oxblood 
- Accordion zip wallet in dark green
- Medium zip wallet in heritage floral print


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

8 bags and 3 WOC’s


----------



## Sarah03

I now have 6 in my rotation & I will probably cut more soon. I’m only keeping the bags I love & carry. I’ve let go of some beautiful bags, but it’s for the best because I don’t use them.

ETA: I counted wrong. I have 6.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Sarah03 said:


> I now have 8 in my rotation & I will probably cut more soon. I’m only keeping the bags I love & carry. I’ve let go of some beautiful bags, but it’s for the best because I don’t use them.


Same!  I scored a great deal on the waterfall colorblock Cashin 22 but there was something about it that I couldn’t put my finger on.  It’s adorable with gorgeous quality but I don’t love it and constantly want to look at it/pet it like I do with my other bags haha.  The obsession just wasn’t there so I returned it to the outlet yesterday.  The staff were going crazy for it and I thought man...should I have kept that lol?  Better to let someone love it. That bag def went home with someone yesterday ha!


----------



## Sarah03

J9MKlover said:


> Same!  I scored a great deal on the waterfall colorblock Cashin 22 but there was something about it that I couldn’t put my finger on.  It’s adorable with gorgeous quality but I don’t love it and constantly want to look at it/pet it like I do with my other bags haha.  The obsession just wasn’t there so I returned it to the outlet yesterday.  The staff were going crazy for it and I thought man...should I have kept that lol?  Better to let someone love it. That bag def went home with someone yesterday ha!


Yes! These beautiful bags definitely deserve to be used instead of hidden away in our closets!


----------



## Sarah03

Adding a pic bc what good is sharing on a purse forum without pics?!


----------



## winter_knight

Sarah03 said:


> Adding a pic bc what good is sharing on a purse forum without pics?!


I WANT that hologram tote! If only I had grown into my style sooner


----------



## Sarah03

winter_knight said:


> I WANT that hologram tote! If only I had grown into my style sooner


It’s definitely a cool bag. I hope you find one someday!


----------



## americandreaming

Ooo more collection photographs please!


----------



## PurseUOut

I REALLY paired down over the years....

Beat Bag in Natural
Beat Bag in Signature/Horse and Carriage
Ergo 33 in Natural
Bedford Hobo in Black
Originals Backpack in Saddle
Willow (1941) in Dark Teak
Rogue 25 in Taupe
Pillow Tabby in Grey
Pillow Tabby in Ivory 
Pillow Tabby 18 in Lilac


----------



## winter_knight

PurseUOut said:


> I REALLY paired down over the years....
> 
> Beat Bag in Natural
> Beat Bag in Signature/Horse and Carriage
> Ergo 33 in Natural
> Bedford Hobo in Black
> Originals Backpack in Saddle
> Willow (1941) in Dark Teak
> Rogue 25 in Taupe
> Pillow Tabby in Grey
> Pillow Tabby in Ivory
> Pillow Tabby 18 in Lilac


I just ordered a Beat Bag. It should be here tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'll keep it until I try it out.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

winter_knight said:


> I just ordered a Beat Bag. It should be here tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'll keep it until I try it out.


Do a reveal!  That bag looks really cool!  I don’t have a need for it right now but can definitely appreciate the eye Candy lol!


----------



## winter_knight

J9MKlover said:


> Do a reveal!  That bag looks really cool!  I don’t have a need for it right now but can definitely appreciate the eye Candy lol!


Haha, absolutely! I got the Azure/Grey color combo. I couldn't resist that shade of blue!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I have a handful of outlet bags. I feel like outlet bags are actually great value for money.


Coach Large Wristlet 25 in Black Pebbled Leather


Coach Reversible Tote (a great Neverful Dupe!)



Coach Jes Crossbody with Star Quilting (super glamorous, honestly!)


Coach Kelsey Satchel (purchased on Poshmark for a steal!)


Coach Carrie Crossbody (also off Poshmark for a steal)


Coach Court (vintage - purchased off Craigslist for $30)


----------



## lemondln

I only have 2 coach bags and 2 bag charms so far, I did gift to my mom some and sold some during the closet purge. I tend to keep 10 bags but still not there yet.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Adding a pic bc what good is sharing on a purse forum without pics?!


Glad to see you still have your Coach X Rodarte Peach Courier bag.  Twins on that one and the riveted Dreamer 21.


----------



## SEWDimples

PurseUOut said:


> I REALLY paired down over the years....
> 
> Beat Bag in Natural
> Beat Bag in Signature/Horse and Carriage
> Ergo 33 in Natural
> Bedford Hobo in Black
> Originals Backpack in Saddle
> Willow (1941) in Dark Teak
> Rogue 25 in Taupe
> Pillow Tabby in Grey
> Pillow Tabby in Ivory
> Pillow Tabby 18 in Lilac


Yes you have. I loved your Rogue and 1941 collection back in 2016.


----------



## LindzNessMonster

I'm not sure if I'm proud or embarrassed to admit that number


----------



## winter_knight

Wow, guess I forgot all about the reveal. I had to warm up to it because it looked nothing like the picture (bright blue). But I actually prefer this more.


----------



## MelissaPurse

After a couple of bag purges, 4yrs later I believe I’m fully satisfied with my Coach collection...sitting at 8


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MelissaPurse said:


> After a couple of bag purges, 4yrs later I believe I’m fully satisfied with my Coach collection...sitting at 8
> View attachment 5102573


Where did your purple rogue come from?!?! It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

AstridRhapsody said:


> Where did your purple rogue come from?!?! It is gorgeous!!!!


Aww thank you! It was a quarantine project last year  ...took a well loved Cornflower 1st generation rogue and had a purple leather paint/dye party. Got the paint & dye from Angelus. Still haven’t done the last dye coat and detail touch up yet...all of sudden life got extra busy but look forward to finishing it. It was a great form of decompression for me.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MelissaPurse said:


> Aww thank you! It was a quarantine project last year  ...took a well loved Cornflower 1st generation rogue and had a purple leather paint/dye party. Got the paint & dye from Angelus. Still haven’t done the last dye coat and detail touch up yet...all of sudden life got extra busy but look forward to finishing it. It was a great form of decompression for me.


Wow!!!! You did an amazing job!!!! It is the dream rogue I always wanted Coach to make lol


----------



## MelissaPurse

AstridRhapsody said:


> Wow!!!! You did an amazing job!!!! It is the dream rogue I always wanted Coach to make lol


Same! They did a 17 & 25...not my fav sizes, and thought come on! We want regular or a 36 purple! Lol I just got tired of waiting ..lol. Have a great day!


----------



## americandreaming

MelissaPurse said:


> After a couple of bag purges, 4yrs later I believe I’m fully satisfied with my Coach collection...sitting at 8
> View attachment 5102573


What a beautiful and well-rounded collection!  I don't think I could ever pare my small bags down to just two plus some clutches though I sure want to!


----------



## pandorabox

Hmmm..... I want to say 9 in total... Not including 3 wristlets. I have a a scarf and twilly.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ugh - I’ve acquired many Coach bags in quarantine.  Funny thing is that I don’t really have anywhere to wear them but hopefully that will change.  I have 14 plus 3 WOC’s.  I’m probably going to sell 2 or 3 of my bags bc I have too many


----------



## americandreaming

J9MKlover said:


> Ugh - I’ve acquired many Coach bags in quarantine.  Funny thing is that I don’t really have anywhere to wear them but hopefully that will change.  I have 14 plus 3 WOC’s.  I’m probably going to sell 2 or 3 of my bags bc I have too many


I have about double that and I should probably let go of some but can't decide


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

americandreaming said:


> I have about double that and I should probably let go of some but can't decide


I know.  I’m trying to think of practicality.  I decided for now, I’m getting rid of my older Rebecca Minkoff styles.  I love her but some of the bags I have from her were on trend so long ago and even though I loved them, realistically- I probably won’t wear them now. Good luck if you decide to purge.  It’s hard! Lol!


----------



## Christina Frahm

chocolateturtle said:


> I may have caught the coach bug, and now I'm in love with the brand from bags to bag charms. It all started with the Rogue 2 weeks ago and now I have 4 (maybe 5 if I decide to keep one more) bags after visiting the boutiques and outlets, and 5 bag charms. I've never bought this many bags within such a short amount of time but I love them all.
> Ladies, how many do you have? Need to make myself feel better about these purchases.


Ummm...I have a five page inventory and an insurance rider.


----------



## amberquamme

I would say probably around 15? Here's my collection with a few MK in there and just one Tory Burch. My original love has always been for Coach and they always make up the vast majority 
I'm officially out of storage so may have to go to a one in one out situation which will break my heart


----------



## amberquamme

MelissaPurse said:


> After a couple of bag purges, 4yrs later I believe I’m fully satisfied with my Coach collection...sitting at 8
> View attachment 5102573


Beautiful collection!! What's the one on the bottom right called?


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

amberquamme said:


> I would say probably around 15? Here's my collection with a few MK in there and just one Tory Burch. My original love has always been for Coach and they always make up the vast majority
> I'm officially out of storage so may have to go to a one in one out situation which will break my heart


Gorgeous collection!  I love the storage.  Do you ever store them in their dust bags?  I do but I’d like to have them on display instead to enjoy looking at them.  Could you post a few more pics of your azure Madison??? I’m deciding if I should get it on sale now or wait. Lol


----------



## amberquamme

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Gorgeous collection!  I love the storage.  Do you ever store them in their dust bags?  I do but I’d like to have them on display instead to enjoy looking at them.  Could you post a few more pics of your azure Madison??? I’m deciding if I should get it on sale now or wait. Lol


 I used to put them in their bags but I find this way brings me much more joy! I just check them all periodically and clean/moisturize as needed. I really enjoy cleaning them, call me weird but it's almost soothing lol  here's a few pics of the madison! This is one where the photographers at coach definitely missed the mark. It's so beautiful in person and burnished! The stock photo makes it look so flat. I had pics in a couple different lighting conditions, and also someone previously asked me to to do a "what fits" so I included those pics as well. The discounted price is a steal in my opinion.  Let me know if you end up getting it!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

amberquamme said:


> I used to put them in their bags but I find this way brings me much more joy! I just check them all periodically and clean/moisturize as needed. I really enjoy cleaning them, call me weird but it's almost soothing lol  here's a few pics of the madison! This is one where the photographers at coach definitely missed the mark. It's so beautiful in person and burnished! The stock photo makes it look so flat. I had pics in a couple different lighting conditions, and also someone previously asked me to to do a "what fits" so I included those pics as well. The discounted price is a steal in my opinion.  Let me know if you end up getting it!!


Oh this is so helpful!  Yes, the stock photo doesn’t do it justice at all.  It’s a beautiful bag.  You aren’t weird for enjoying the cleaning process of your bags.  The leather is just so supple that most people even love just petting their Coach bags haha! I might display my bags for a little bit because I want to see them.  They are tucked away in a dark closet so no sunlight gets to them.


----------



## Lake Effect

amberquamme said:


> I used to put them in their bags but I find this way brings me much more joy! I just check them all periodically and clean/moisturize as needed. I really enjoy cleaning them, call me weird but it's almost soothing lol  here's a few pics of the madison! This is one where the photographers at coach definitely missed the mark. It's so beautiful in person and burnished! The stock photo makes it look so flat. I had pics in a couple different lighting conditions, and also someone previously asked me to to do a "what fits" so I included those pics as well. The discounted price is a steal in my opinion.  Let me know if you end up getting it!!


I have mostly vintage Coach, and many of us who have them totally enjoy, if needed, the refurbishing process and then maintaining them. You  are not alone


----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> I have mostly vintage Coach, and many of us who have them totally enjoy, if needed, the refurbishing process and then maintaining them. You  are not alone


Ooo which new Coach do you have?


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Ooo which new Coach do you have?


I have a handful of  bags from later in the '00s that I picked up second hand. Not new, but not vintage yet   And my jewel, a cornflower  1941 Ace Satchel.
And a made for the outlets, I believe, medium Brooke Carryall in chalk I picked up t about 3 years ago. I came _extremely_ close to buying a colorblock butterfly applique Dreamer about 2 years ago.
Oh and somewhere I have a medium Carly from 2008 purchased with an acquaintance's employee discount!


----------



## MelissaPurse

amberquamme said:


> Beautiful collection!! What's the one on the bottom right called?


Thank you, it’s the Rebel Bowery


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Christina Frahm said:


> Ummm...I have a five page inventory and an insurance rider.



Woah, I never would've thought about adding my bags to my insurance!


----------



## Christina Frahm

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Woah, I never would've thought about adding my bags to my insurance!


I have a unicorn or two...


----------



## inwe

I only started buying coach bags 3 years ago. I'm trying to cut it back to one of each (no multiples). However, for the past year and a half, the only thing I get to carry are those convertible clutches. 


20182021 (with two more bags on the way) plus two more on the way. I definitely need more green bags.


----------



## lemondln

inwe said:


> I only started buying coach bags 3 years ago. I'm trying to cut it back to one of each (no multiples). However, for the past year and a half, the only thing I get to carry are those convertible clutches.
> 
> 
> 20182021 (with two more bags on the way) plus two more on the way. I definitely need more green bags.
> View attachment 5166992
> 
> View attachment 5166993


Beautiful collection! Love these yellow bags and tearose bags


----------



## Caspin22

I currently have 20 Coach bags, all but a few are retail.  I do have a small handful of MFF bags that I enjoy.  I was up to 70+ Coach bags years ago, but sold most of them when I got into Louis Vuitton.  Ended up with 20+ LV bags, quickly fell out of love with LV, and sold all of them.  Not a huge fan of LV coated canvas, and Coach's leather is far superior to LV in my opinion, so I'm back to Coach where I belong.


----------



## BeachBagGal

inwe said:


> I only started buying coach bags 3 years ago. I'm trying to cut it back to one of each (no multiples). However, for the past year and a half, the only thing I get to carry are those convertible clutches.
> 
> 
> 20182021 (with two more bags on the way) plus two more on the way. I definitely need more green bags.
> View attachment 5166992
> 
> View attachment 5166993


Nice mix of bags in your collection! ❤️


----------



## highrider9o9

MelissaPurse said:


> After a couple of bag purges, 4yrs later I believe I’m fully satisfied with my Coach collection...sitting at 8
> View attachment 5102573



Still think the rogue is one of the best bags coach has done in the past two decades, wish I had bought more than two. Love your collection!


----------



## highrider9o9

A little envious of some of you who are able to part with your bags when you know the time is right, I’m a little bit of a luxury hoarder, but I finally decided to part with two coach bags one still NWT and another only used once, both have been sitting in my closet for god knows how long.


----------



## Pagan

I trimmed my collection a few years ago and still have a couple waiting to go to new homes. Covid happened and I didn't get around to doing anything with them.

Rogue 36 (Saddle)
Rogue 30 (Chalk, Black, Western Whipstitch in Prussian Blue, Steel Blue, Oxblood with Rivets)
Rogue 25 (Tea Rose Black, Tea Rose Washed Red, Beechwood Colorblock)
Ace Satchel (Black)
Laurel (Black)
Prince Street Satchel (Navy)
Dinky (Chalk with Tea Roses)
Dinky 24 (Black, Butterscotch)
Soho Crossbody (Vermillion)

I had more bags in bolder colours, but I figured out over time that I don't really like switching bags daily so prefer more neutral bags that I can stay in for a week or two. 

I also have a bunch of SLGs - I used to love the slim trifold wallets (full and half size) and had three sets of each but I moved into a LV Victorine wallet 'temporarily' 3 years ago and have carried it daily since. I'm a huge fan of LV's canvas SLGs and they're pretty much all I use now. I like the Coach Nolita clutches (I use as carryalls in some bags) and the wallets, so I've never bothered getting rid of them. I like them a lot; I just the LV ones even more.


----------



## keishapie1973

I really purged a lot within the last year. I have a total of 14 bags with 4 of those being Coach. These are the ones that survived the purge…


----------



## americandreaming

keishapie1973 said:


> I really purged a lot within the last year. I have a total of 14 bags with 4 of those being Coach. These are the ones that survived the purge…
> View attachment 5185588


Small but BEAUTIFUL collection!  I would love that Rogue!


----------



## keishapie1973

americandreaming said:


> Small but BEAUTIFUL collection!  I would love that Rogue!



Thank you…


----------



## Jereni

I’ve rediscovered Coach lately in a big way and my collection is growing, probably too fast lol.

Prior to Dec 2020 I’d only had two Coach bags for the past few years, a regular size Borough and a mini Dreamer.

Then in late Dec I discovered the Willis 18 and it’s been downhill from there. I’m now up to 10 and about to pull the trigger on one or two vintage bags. Been doing well selling other bags from different brands as these new Coach bags come in though.

Hopefully I can keep it under 15 in the end!


----------



## americandreaming

Jereni said:


> I’ve rediscovered Coach lately in a big way and my collection is growing, probably too fast lol.
> 
> Prior to Dec 2020 I’d only had two Coach bags for the past few years, a regular size Borough and a mini Dreamer.
> 
> Then in late Dec I discovered the Willis 18 and it’s been downhill from there. I’m now up to 10 and about to pull the trigger on one or two vintage bags. Been doing well selling other bags from different brands as these new Coach bags come in though.
> 
> Hopefully I can keep it under 15 in the end!


Me too, haha!  & Which vintage ones are you considering?  X


----------



## Jereni

americandreaming said:


> Me too, haha!  & Which vintage ones are you considering?  X



I’m looking to get a regular sized Willis and maybe a Devon. The scale and the dimensions of the Devon look extremely practical.


----------



## houseof999

Christina Frahm said:


> Ummm...I have a five page inventory and an insurance rider.


We need a few glimpses of your collection!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> We need a few glimpses of your collection!!!


Yes, we do.


----------



## inkfade

I own more smaller Coach pieces than larger pieces, but Coach makes up the vast majority of my "higher end" bag/accessory collection. It's definitely my favorite brand, they consistently have designs I am drawn to more than other designers.

Bags:

Coach Bleecker backpack (saddle)
Coach Gotham messenger 27 (saddle) - on its way to me currently
Coach Nomad crossbody (dark denim)
Coach Nomad crossbody (dark cherry)

Wallets/wristlets:

Coach Rexy large 30 clutch
Coach Woolly wristlet
Coach nylon wristlet (black) - from the outlet
Coach Kira clutch (boysenberry)
Coach horse & carriage zip card case (black/gray) - from the outlet
Coach zip card case (gray/purple) - from the outlet
Coach zip card case (saddle) - bought secondhand, unsure if from outlet or not but probably

Charms, etc.:

Coach Rexy leather charm (red)
Coach Woolly hangtag
Coach Rexy key loop (black)
Coach men's key loop (black)
Coach tea rose key loop (burgundy) 

And I own at least a dozen Coach jewelry pieces, including necklaces, earrings, and bracelets, most of them Rexy-related. 

I do own more Coach things, but have them listed on my Poshmark for sale so am not including them here.


----------



## lemondln

inwe said:


> I only started buying coach bags 3 years ago. I'm trying to cut it back to one of each (no multiples). However, for the past year and a half, the only thing I get to carry are those convertible clutches.
> 
> 
> 20182021 (with two more bags on the way) plus two more on the way. I definitely need more green bags.
> View attachment 5166992
> 
> View attachment 5166993




wow, what is this bag called?


----------



## carterazo

lemondln said:


> wow, what is this bag called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298065



It's the kisslock satchel in color block leather.


----------



## SakuraSakura

At this moment in time I have seven Coach purses and two wallets.


----------



## katpeony

Okay, I never realized how many Coach bags and wallets I have until now….it all really got addictive when I fell in love with the Chalk Prairie Satchel…then it snowballed wanting multiple colours of it…and then I discovered Vintage Coach….sigh…31 bags…11 wallets…3 charms

Prairie Satchel….sad style is discontinued…I do not like the new Elise…too chubby…lol
Chalk…. 34340 style
Black….34340 style
Lapis…58874 style
Deep Coral…58874 style
Atlantic …58874
Rose….58874
Cloud…58874
Taupe….58874
Vintage Purple…79997

Pearl Ivory Kristin Hobo…F22306…love the feel of this leather!
black Kristin Hobo…19293
Beige Canvas Shoulder Bag ….F13069
Noa Pop Up Messenger Crossbody Taupe Colour Block…31864
Noa Pop Up Messenger Crossbody Lake Blue Colour Block…31864

Vintage Legacy Zip Red…9966 but the one I have is a replica….made me sad when I discovered this.
Vintage Legacy Zip Navy…9966 but also a replica…still sad
Vintage Legacy Zip Mocha…9966. the Costa Rican leather is to die for.
Vintage City British Tan…9790…has a slight oil usage stain that I just cannot get rid of..
Vintage City Putty…9790…has natural veins showing
Vintage Maggie Ivory…9019…practically unused
Vintage Fletcher Blue…4150…colour is like denim blue
Vintage Basic Bag Ivory…was missing a strap…need to find a matching one…using a chalk strap for now
Vintage Basic Bag Burgundy…this is the oldest one I have with glued serial no.
Vintage Ergo Deep Purple…9033
Vintage Willis Forest Green…9927 but is a replica…sad
Vintage Willis Red…9927
Vintage Court Camel…9870
Vintage Rambler Camel…9061…the Costa Rican leather is so nice
Vintage Janice British Tan…9950
Vintage Janice Blue…9950…my only Burnished Bag…Costa Rican soft leather
Vintage Dinky Black

Wallets
Chalk Pave Turnlock…53696
Lapis Crossgrain Trifold…53754
Birch Grey Crossgrain Trifold…53754
Denim Canvas Trifold
1941 Glovetanned Trifold Denim Blue….57197
1941 Glovetanned Trifold Mauve…57197
1941 Glovetanned Small Trifold Chambray…58851
1941 Glovetanned Signature Clutch Chambray…24916
Small Wristlet Waterfall Blue…22952
Small Wristlet Lake Blue….22952
Small Canvas Beige Wristlet

Bag Charms
Metal Tea Rose
Blue Tea Rose
Beige Snowflake


----------



## americandreaming

katpeony said:


> Okay, I never realized how many Coach bags and wallets I have until now….it all really got addictive when I fell in love with the Chalk Prairie Satchel…then it snowballed wanting multiple colours of it…and then I discovered Vintage Coach….sigh…31 bags…11 wallets…3 charms
> 
> Prairie Satchel….sad style is discontinued…I do not like the new Elise…too chubby…lol
> Chalk…. 34340 style
> Black….34340 style
> Lapis…58874 style
> Deep Coral…58874 style
> Atlantic …58874
> Rose….58874
> Cloud…58874
> Taupe….58874
> Vintage Purple…79997
> 
> Pearl Ivory Kristin Hobo…F22306…love the feel of this leather!
> black Kristin Hobo…19293
> Beige Canvas Shoulder Bag ….F13069
> Noa Pop Up Messenger Crossbody Taupe Colour Block…31864
> Noa Pop Up Messenger Crossbody Lake Blue Colour Block…31864
> 
> Vintage Legacy Zip Red…9966 but the one I have is a replica….made me sad when I discovered this.
> Vintage Legacy Zip Navy…9966 but also a replica…still sad
> Vintage Legacy Zip Mocha…9966. the Costa Rican leather is to die for.
> Vintage City British Tan…9790…has a slight oil usage stain that I just cannot get rid of..
> Vintage City Putty…9790…has natural veins showing
> Vintage Maggie Ivory…9019…practically unused
> Vintage Fletcher Blue…4150…colour is like denim blue
> Vintage Basic Bag Ivory…was missing a strap…need to find a matching one…using a chalk strap for now
> Vintage Basic Bag Burgundy…this is the oldest one I have with glued serial no.
> Vintage Ergo Deep Purple…9033
> Vintage Willis Forest Green…9927 but is a replica…sad
> Vintage Willis Red…9927
> Vintage Court Camel…9870
> Vintage Rambler Camel…9061…the Costa Rican leather is so nice
> Vintage Janice British Tan…9950
> Vintage Janice Blue…9950…my only Burnished Bag…Costa Rican soft leather
> Vintage Dinky Black
> 
> Wallets
> Chalk Pave Turnlock…53696
> Lapis Crossgrain Trifold…53754
> Birch Grey Crossgrain Trifold…53754
> Denim Canvas Trifold
> 1941 Glovetanned Trifold Denim Blue….57197
> 1941 Glovetanned Trifold Mauve…57197
> 1941 Glovetanned Small Trifold Chambray…58851
> 1941 Glovetanned Signature Clutch Chambray…24916
> Small Wristlet Waterfall Blue…22952
> Small Wristlet Lake Blue….22952
> Small Canvas Beige Wristlet
> 
> Bag Charms
> Metal Tea Rose
> Blue Tea Rose
> Beige Snowflake
> View attachment 5333431
> View attachment 5333432
> View attachment 5333424
> View attachment 5333425
> View attachment 5333426


Maggie and camel rambler are soooo nice!


----------



## katpeony

americandreaming said:


> Maggie and camel rambler are soooo nice!


Thank you. They were in pretty mint condition when I got them. My only issue with the Maggie is that as cute as it is, it does not have tons of room like my other medium size bags…I used to only have large wallets, but have had to get smaller ones just so I can “use” my Maggie and other small bags!


----------



## starbucksqueen

I keep coming back on thread because I keep buying them! Since Black Friday, I have purchased 6. I returned the Ergo. I might have 20 to 25 at this point. (Keeping mind that I might have had 100 at one time-- or over 50.) I did have a birthday and did purchase at special prices.  In the past two weeks, I purchased the chain hobo and the Swinger. Most of these recent purchases were Originals, or more classic styles that I could wear for a long time.


----------



## Peonydaisy

I have 4 to rotate with, depending in the capacity required.

L to R: Mercer satchel with souvenir patch, Willis 18 with quilting, Dinky

Not pictured is my green rexy canvas tote, when i need to carry heavier/bulkier items around


----------



## CostcoRhi84

I’m down to 1. The East/west saffiano city tote in camel.


----------



## HandbagLover1983

I have 4, and one on the way as an early mothers day gift


----------



## ccbaggirl89

5, and one wallet.


----------



## pestoisthebesto

I‘m currently at 2 - sold two previously this year and acquired 1 last week.

I sold my Cassie 19 and a Dinky and now have: 

1) Coach Swinger in black 
2) Alie Camera Bag in signature jacquard in the maple color


----------



## JVSXOXO

I currently have 3 after selling my Black Rogue Tote with Whipstitch Handles and my Small Beechwood Colorblock Rogue Satchel:
-Black Rogue Satchel in the medium size (30)
-Gray Rogue Tote
-Black Small Town Bucket Bag 

I also have a card case that I use as my main wallet and a tea rose bag charm that I love but never use.


----------



## Sibelle

I have 4 Coach bags. I don't recall the names of the models, I only know that the one on the left is the Edie.
The cognac hobo bag in the middle and the camera bag in the front are my most used everyday bags. They are perfect grab and go bags .


----------



## whateve

Sibelle said:


> I have 4 Coach bags. I don't recall the names of the models, I only know that the one on the left is the Edie.
> The cognac hobo bag in the middle and the camera bag in the front are my most used everyday bags. They are perfect grab and go bags .
> 
> View attachment 5414246


I love the color of your camera bag.


----------



## ElenaAlex

I currently have 2  - Madison tote in brown pebbled leather and a vintage black signature tote
And I'm waiting for Tabby Pillow 26 in light coral


----------



## LadaZuri

I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).  

The colours represented: 

Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black

Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white

Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua

Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black


----------



## Suzanne B.

LadaZuri said:


> I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).
> 
> The colours represented:
> 
> Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black
> 
> Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white
> 
> Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua
> 
> Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black
> 
> View attachment 5510791


You've got some real beauties there!


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).
> 
> The colours represented:
> 
> Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black
> 
> Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white
> 
> Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua
> 
> Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510791


Gorgeous! What is the marigold bag?


----------



## PurseUOut

LadaZuri said:


> I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).
> 
> The colours represented:
> 
> Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black
> 
> Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white
> 
> Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua
> 
> Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510791


Amazing collection!


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! What is the marigold bag?



It's a small Sonoma Zip 4313.  An absolutely stunning colour which is difficult to accurately capture in photos. The second photo is truer.


----------



## whateve

LadaZuri said:


> It's a small Sonoma Zip 4313.  An absolutely stunning colour which is difficult to accurately capture in photos. The second photo is truer.
> 
> View attachment 5510853
> View attachment 5510858


Wow, and new with tags! Are you going to cut off the tag?


----------



## LadaZuri

whateve said:


> Wow, and new with tags! Are you going to cut off the tag?



I haven't been able to yet   but I will eventually. I'll stick it in the interior zippered pocket for safe keeping.


----------



## katpeony

LadaZuri said:


> I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).
> 
> The colours represented:
> 
> Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black
> 
> Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white
> 
> Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua
> 
> Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510791


Swooning and drooling over your collection! Absolutely beautiful!❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ElenaAlex

LadaZuri said:


> I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).
> 
> The colours represented:
> 
> Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black
> 
> Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white
> 
> Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua
> 
> Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510791


Your collection is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Allthingsheart

I have 2 coach bags. I have a Coach Parker 32 and a gray croc Coach Gramercy.


----------



## Narnanz

Too many maybe!


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Too many maybe!
> 
> View attachment 5572827


You have a beautiful store to "shop" from!!


----------



## katpeony

Narnanz said:


> Too many maybe!
> 
> View attachment 5572827


Love your colllection! I am suffering from the same dilemma about whether we just collect too many of them. Having a hard time to find storage room on shelves. I also just cannot seem to rotate through wearing all of mine throughout the year cuz I seem to gravitate to favorites that I might wear weeks at a time. I try to colour coordinate daily outfits with bag just to force myself switching between bags more often…does anyone else do the same???


----------



## whateve

katpeony said:


> Love your colllection! I am suffering from the same dilemma about whether we just collect too many of them. Having a hard time to find storage room on shelves. I also just cannot seem to rotate through wearing all of mine throughout the year cuz I seem to gravitate to favorites that I might wear weeks at a time. I try to colour coordinate daily outfits with bag just to force myself switching between bags more often…does anyone else do the same???


I pick the bag first, then the outfit. I have a lot of neutral clothes I can wear if I don't have something that matches the bag. I've gotten into the habit of switching bags every two days. I keep track of how often I carry a bag throughout the year. If it doesn't get carried much, then I seriously consider cutting it from my collection, with the exception being my collectable items.


----------



## Narnanz

katpeony said:


> Love your colllection! I am suffering from the same dilemma about whether we just collect too many of them. Having a hard time to find storage room on shelves. I also just cannot seem to rotate through wearing all of mine throughout the year cuz I seem to gravitate to favorites that I might wear weeks at a time. I try to colour coordinate daily outfits with bag just to force myself switching between bags more often…does anyone else do the same???


I used to rotate my bags really well until I lost my job because of business closing . Now as I'm not at work and having to carry lunch and other things  I'm not using my bags as much.
But reselling these bags is New Zealand is slow and I can't really get what I want for them...so they stay in my collection


----------



## katpeony

whateve said:


> I pick the bag first, then the outfit. I have a lot of neutral clothes I can wear if I don't have something that matches the bag. I've gotten into the habit of switching bags every two days. I keep track of how often I carry a bag throughout the year. If it doesn't get carried much, then I seriously consider cutting it from my collection, with the exception being my collectable items.


I pick my outfit and then the bag. That must be my downfall! I keep growing my collection so I have every possible colour in a bag so something will match my outfit!


----------



## katpeony

Narnanz said:


> I used to rotate my bags really well until I lost my job because of business closing . Now as I'm not at work and having to carry lunch and other things  I'm not using my bags as much.
> But reselling these bags is New Zealand is slow and I can't really get what I want for them...so they stay in my collection


Sorry to hear about your situation. These past few years have been tough for lots of folks one way or another in so many different ways.


----------



## Onyx_Collectibles

houseof999 said:


> Oh I plead the 5th. I don't really know what my total count is as of the moment! [emoji23]


I wish I had that many!! My count is 5 so far!


----------



## Onyx_Collectibles

katpeony said:


> I pick my outfit and then the bag. That must be my downfall! I keep growing my collection so I have every possible colour in a bag so something will match my outfit!


I wish I had enough purses to switch each day!!! They are just so beautiful, I love Coach!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

9. I find it super hard to sell Coach items so I try to be very selective and not buy too many.


----------



## LadaZuri

katpeony said:


> I pick my outfit and then the bag. That must be my downfall! I keep growing my collection so I have every possible colour in a bag so something will match my outfit!



I go a step further and purchase clothes that coordinate well with the glorious colours in my vintage bag collection!


----------



## JVSXOXO

katpeony said:


> Love your colllection! I am suffering from the same dilemma about whether we just collect too many of them. Having a hard time to find storage room on shelves. I also just cannot seem to rotate through wearing all of mine throughout the year cuz I seem to gravitate to favorites that I might wear weeks at a time. I try to colour coordinate daily outfits with bag just to force myself switching between bags more often…does anyone else do the same???


I also struggle with having a favorite that I carry for weeks (sometimes months!) at a time. But then this year, I added 4 lovely bags to my collection in a short amount of time and I’ve been forcing myself to rotate them. If it feels like a lot to switch every day then maybe you could try a bag of the week?


----------



## nyeredzi

One! With one more on the way


----------



## Amazona

Amazona said:


> Grey Nolita 19, black vintage Penny, brown cc Rocket Field tote, and a Taupe Cassie. Makes 4, and I'm very happy with that number.


My number is now 6. I got a new Penny from a Disney collection last year and last week I got my new Field tote 30. I'm actually really happy with my whole collection of all bags and SLGs after the last purchase arrived - I don't know what could be missing anymore.


----------



## cheremushki

2.  Trying to stay in 2.  But it's like eating potato chips.  You just can't stop.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’m going  through pictures in my phone and admiring the nice little Rogue collection I had at one point! I sold the Beechwood 25 and the Black Tote with Whipstitch handles because I just didn’t reach for them much, but I still have the other two. My third Coach bag is a Small Town Bucket Bag. I’m eyeing a Cassie 19 in Chalk but we’ll see.


----------



## katpeony

katpeony said:


> I pick my outfit and then the bag. That must be my downfall! I keep growing my collection so I have every possible colour in a bag so something will match my outfit!


My colour coordinated outfit for today!


----------



## whateve

katpeony said:


> My colour coordinated outfit for today!
> 
> View attachment 5574177


I love your dress!


----------



## Amazona

cheremushki said:


> 2.  Trying to stay in 2.  But it's like eating potato chips.  You just can't stop.


Coach is a slippery slope. Get one, and soon you see another one you need to have. And another one...


----------



## cheremushki

Amazona said:


> Coach is a slippery slope. Get one, and soon you see another one you need to have. And another one...


oh definitely!


----------



## soccergirly87

Almost 100.


----------



## LadaZuri

soccergirly87 said:


> Almost 100.



Let's see them, please!


----------



## Tilis

Amazona said:


> Coach is a slippery slope. Get one, and soon you see another one you need to have. And another one...


Oh lordy, we need an "agree" button


----------



## Onyx_Collectibles

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m going  through pictures in my phone and admiring the nice little Rogue collection I had at one point! I sold the Beechwood 25 and the Black Tote with Whipstitch handles because I just didn’t reach for them much, but I still have the other two. My third Coach bag is a Small Town Bucket Bag. I’m eyeing a Cassie 19 in Chalk but we’ll see.
> 
> View attachment 5574136
> 
> View attachment 5574142


All of these are just stunning! I wish I could just add to my collection every payday! Lol


----------



## katpeony

whateve said:


> I love your dress!


Thank you! Got it last year from Joe Fresh. This year they have it in a green colour (https://www.joefresh.com/ca/Categor...tton-Down-Linen-Blend-Dress/p/U2WR029064_1000) which would match nicely with a jade Vintage Coach bag….unfortunately I don’t own one in that colour yet as they are hard to find and sell for way over my budget…


----------



## soccergirly87

LadaZuri said:


> Let's see them, please!


I posted the vast majority of them between 2012 and 2015 here.  I’ll have to find the posts.

Most of them are in storage because I’m selling my house in Virginia and now live in West Virginia.  However, I am still on the hunt for ones I never got!  I absolutely love the colors of years past and miss those multiple colors.


----------



## Tilis

LadaZuri said:


> I took a photo of my "passion closet" this morning containing my current collection of vintage Coach bags (and 1 more recent model).
> 
> The colours represented:
> 
> Top row ... camel, bright cherry, black, aqua, black
> 
> Top middle row: aqua, red, black SLGs, tangerine, currant, camel, white
> 
> Bottom middle: marigold, red, bottle green, aqua, blue, periwinkle, red, white, aqua
> 
> Bottom row: Jade, aqua, lilac, glacier (or mystery blue), burnished denim, camel, black
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510791


All your bags are just plain fabulous, but personally I think your greens are over the top. Especially the bottle green and the two greens on the bottom are just to die for. Though your reds are no slouches either.


----------



## soccergirly87

soccergirly87 said:


> I posted the vast majority of them between 2012 and 2015 here.  I’ll have to find the posts.
> 
> Most of them are in storage because I’m selling my house in Virginia and now live in West Virginia.  However, I am still on the hunt for ones I never got!  I absolutely love the colors of years past and miss those multiple colors.


Here’s a list of the vast majority of them.  The duffles are Legacy circa 2012-2014.

1. Regular duffle in UV

2. Regular duffle in emerald

3. New mini Willis in citrine

4. Rory in fuschia

5. Regular duffle in violet

6. Regular duffle in sunflower

7. Regular duffle in burnt orange

8. Regular duffle in berry

9. Regular duffle in tourmaline

10. Juliette in kiwi

11. Regular duffle in juniper

12. Poppy Perri Hippie in lilac rose

13. Regular duffle in black cherry

14. Regular duffle in carnelian

15. Isabelle in bright marine

16. Large duffle in cobalt

17. Lindsey in saffron

18. Isabelle in jade

19. Isabelle in punch

20. Lindsey in fuschia

21. Large duffle in metallic/champagne

22. Regular duffle in mint

23.  Isabelle in bronze

24.  Isabelle in gunmetal

25.  Sophia in aegean

26.  Isabelle in citron

27.  Isabelle in magenta

28.  Regular duffle in ocelot/carnelian

29.  Regular duffle in marine

30.  Regular duffle in periwinkle

31. Isabelle in papaya

32.  Lindsey in hot pink gathered leather

33.  Isabelle in persimmon

34.  Isabelle in cobalt

35.  Poppy Hallie colorblock tote in celadon/candied aqua

36.  Perforated regular duffle in watermelon/snow

37.  Lemon regular duffle

38.  Bright Coral regular duffle

39.  Plaid colorblock duffle

40. Zebra/marine duffle

41.  Poppy Hallie tote in vermillion/sun orange

42.  Courtenay in blush

43.  Poppy Small Tote in lilac rose

44.  Isabelle in pebble gray

45.  Perforated Courtenay in coral/light sand

46.  Lime regular duffle

47.  Navy/fuschia colorblock regular duffle

48.  Robin's egg regular duffle

49.  Large dogleash duffle in marine

50.  Regular duffle in mustard FOS

51.  Poppy flight bag in rose gold

52.  Regular duffle in robin Belk

53.  Squash men's Bleecker business tote

54.  Gathered leather Lindsey in coral

55.  Weekend tote in neon yellow

56.  Pebbled duffle in mauve

57.  Poppy sequin tote

58.  Bleecker Cooper in camo print

59. Bleecker Cooper in peach rose

60. Madison East West Tote in rouge

61. Bleecker Weekender in bonfire

62. Duffle in pink scarlet

63. Madison pintuck hobo in grey birch

64. Poppy small tote in magenta signature metallic

65. Bleecker mini duffle in purple iris

66. Bleecker mini duffle in saffron

67. Green Wendie

68. Ocean Blue Bleecker Weekender tote

69. Poppy Pop C duffle

70. Turnlock tote in grass

71. Rhyder pochette in peacock

72. Rhyder pochette in orange

73. Turnlock tote in flax

74. Rhyder pochette in marshmallow

75. Turnlock hobo in canary

76. Turnlock hobo in iris

77. Turnlock hobo in seaglass

78. Chelsea in wildflower

79. Rhyder shearling pochette in banana

80. Rhyder shearling pochette in natural/black

81. Rhyder shearling satchel in marshmallow

82. Rhyder shearling satchel in banana

83. Rhyder shearling satchel in peacock

84. Swagger 20 in metallic green

85. Lindsey in patent ultramarine

86. Nomad crossbody in forest

87. Mercer 30 in silver

88. Turnlock hobo in rouge

89. Gathered Lindsey in kiwi

90. Hallie tote in navy floral

91. Rhyder 18 shearling in orange

92. Isabelle in canary

93. Isabelle in peony

I also have a black Wendie and a vintage cognac/saddle turnlock small flap bag that I got from eBay.  I have two more (orange Jules and orange spice Park duffle) on my way from eBay.


----------



## whateve

soccergirly87 said:


> I posted the vast majority of them between 2012 and 2015 here.  I’ll have to find the posts.
> 
> Most of them are in storage because I’m selling my house in Virginia and now live in West Virginia.  However, I am still on the hunt for ones I never got!  I absolutely love the colors of years past and miss those multiple colors.


Is this your picture? It was so awesome I saved it to my computer.


----------



## soccergirly87

whateve said:


> Is this your picture? It was so awesome I saved it to my computer.
> 
> View attachment 5574411


No, unfortunately my pictures aren’t so epic!


----------

